# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Trump accuse Google de vouloir uvrer  lui faire perdre les lections prsidentielles de 2020

## Coriolan

*Trump accuse Google de truquer les rsultats de recherche*
*pour supprimer les news positives sur le prsident et donner la priorit aux "Fake News"*

Il y a une semaine, le prsident amricain Donald Trump sen est pris  Facebook et Twitter, accusant les deux rseaux sociaux de rduire en silence les gens sur leurs plateformes, un dangereux prcdent selon lactuel hte de la Maison-Blanche. Cette dclaration controverse est survenue aprs la suspension de la prsence dAlex Jones, un prominent conspirationniste amricain, de plusieurs plateformes y compris de Facebook et Twitter. 

Dsormais cest au tour de Google de recevoir les coups de foudre du prsident amricain. Fidle  son habitude, Trump a saisi Twitter, son moyen de communication favori pour assaillir le gant de la recherche. Dans une srie de tweets publis ce matin, Trump accuse Google de truquer les rsultats de recherche pour donner la priorit aux fake news sur lui. 

 Rechercher Trump News sur Google ne donne que des rsultats sur le point de vue, les articles des mdias fake news. En d'autres termes, c'est TRUQU, pour moi et d'autres, afin que presque tous les articles et informations soient NGATIFS , a tweet Trump.  Fake CNN est prominente. Les mdias rpublicains, conservateurs et justes sont carts. Illgal ?  crit-il.  96 % des rsultats sur Trump News viennent de mdias nationaux de gauche , ce qu'il estime  trs dangereux .


Trump a suggr galement que Google et les autres ont tendance  rduire en silence les voix des conservateurs et cachent les informations positives.  Ils contrlent ce que nous pouvons voir ou pas. C'est une situation trs grave dont on s'occupera !  a-t-il ajout, sans toutefois indiquer comment ou quand il compte se pencher sur ce problme.

Plus tard dans la journe, Larry Kudlow, conseiller conomique du prsident, a inform la presse que ladministration Trump va prendre la question en main pour voir si Google et son moteur de recherche doivent tre rgulariss par le gouvernement.

*Google dment toute manipulation politique*

La rponse de Google ne sest pas fait attendre. La firme californienne a prcis dans un communiqu que ses rsultats de recherche ne sont pas biaiss :  Quand les utilisateurs entrent des requtes dans la barre de recherche de Google, notre but est de sassurer quils reoivent les rsultats les plus pertinents en seulement quelques secondes. La recherche n'est pas utilise pour dfendre un programme politique et nous ne dvions pas nos rsultats vers une quelconque idologie politique  a affirm Google.

 Chaque anne, nous entrons des centaines damliorations  nos algorithmes pour nous assurer quils montrent un contenu de haute qualit en rponse aux requtes des utilisateurs. Nous travaillons constamment pour amliorer la recherche de Google et nous ne classons jamais les rsultats de recherche afin de manipuler un sentiment politique. 

Dans son accusation contre Google, il nest pas clair si le prsident a Trump a fait des recherches sur lui-mme sur Google, ou bien il fait rfrence  un article de PJ Media, un blog conservateur, qui prtend que 96 % des rsultats de recherche de Google sur Trump ont pour source des mdias de gauche. En effet, les accusations de Trump semblent calquer cette allgation.  

 Est-ce que Google manipule son algorithme pour donner la priorit aux mdias de gauche lors de la couverture du prsident Trump ?  sest demand Paula Bolyard, rdactrice dans le site Pj Media et qui se dcrit sur Twitter comme tant conservatrice et une  non-conformiste culturelle .

Paula Bolyard a dit avoir cherch  Trump  sur Google Actualits et a valu les rsultats en sappuyant sur la charte de biais des mdias dresse par Sharyl Attkinson, une ancien correspondante de CBS News. Elle a dit que les mdias de gauche ont reprsent 96 % des rsultats, avec CNN accaparant  prs de 29 % du total . Elle a dit avoir men la recherche plusieurs fois sur diffrents ordinateurs, et  chaque fois elle a eu presque les mmes rsultats. 

Toutefois, elle reconnait que sa mthode nest pas scientifique. En effet, la blogueuse na pas pris en considration le fait que le volume de contenu publi par diffrents mdias reprsente un facteur majeur qui dtermine la part dans les rsultats de recherche. 

Il est difficile de savoir sil y a effectivement un biais dans les rsultats de recherche de Google. La firme emploie un bon nombre de critres pour tablir son classement de recherche. Bien que les algorithmes de Google restent secrets, on sait que des facteurs comme lanciennet du mdia, sa rputation et la concentration de mots-cls dans un article sont tous des facteurs qui jouent un rle dans la dtermination du classement dune actualit. Ce classement diffre aussi dun march  un autre, ce qui rend encore plus fastidieuse la tche danalyser objectivement les rsultats, surtout si lanalyse se base sur les rsultats de quelques mots-cls seulement. 

Tous ces paramtres nont pas empch Donald Trump de bcher Google et de sattaquer spcifiquement  son ennemi jur, Fake CNN quil accuse de propager de fausses informations, un terme utilis souvent par Trump pour carter toute critique envers lui. Et finalement, il est clair que le prsident amricain continue sur sa ligne populiste clamant haut et fort que les mdias sont  lennemi du peuple .

*Source* : twitter - WSJ

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Google et les autres gants de la Silicon Valley sont biaiss vis--vis des mdias conservateurs ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Trump a raison de pointer du doigt Google et les autres mdias ?
 ::fleche::  Ou bien il s'agit d'une nime tentative du prsident amricain pour semer la discorde chez les mdias ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  tats-Unis : les lecteurs de Trump partagent l'essentiel des fake news selon une tude de l'universit d'Oxford
 ::fleche::  Le juge fdral se prononce contre l'administration Trump dans l'affaire des fichiers 3D diffuss sur la toile~~ pour imprimer des armes  feu
 ::fleche::  Un dcret sign par Trump pourrait permettre aux USA de mener rapidement des cyberattaques dans le monde en annulant des restrictions de l're Obama
 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg estime que Facebook ne devrait pas supprimer la page dun mdia conspirationniste dans la mesure o il nencourage pas la violence
 ::fleche::  Fake news : les humains auraient tendance  plus les rpandre que les bots sur Twitter, daprs des chercheurs du MIT

----------


## Anselme45

Peu importe le cas Trump...

Il relve cependant un point intressant qui ne gne apparemment personne... Et on a certainement tord!

Google, socit prive ayant pour but le profit maximum, par sa position dominante, est en mesure d'orienter la pense du monde entier (sauf la Chine qui s'occupe elle-mme d'orienter sa population  ::mrgreen::  ) sur tout et n'importe quoi.

Google le fait ou ne le fait pas; on ne peut pas le savoir puisque que ses algorithmes ne sont pas publics et qu'ils ne sont contrls par aucune organisation neutre ou tatique...   ::cfou::

----------


## Mat.M

> Google le fait ou ne le fait pas; on ne peut pas le savoir puisque que ses algorithmes ne sont pas publics et qu'ils ne sont contrls par aucune organisation neutre ou tatique...


mouais moi je veux bien que ces "algorithmes" dirigent le monde ( numrique et virtuel ).
Mais pourquoi par exemple lorsque je veux couter des groupes de funk ( par exemple comme Chic ) dans Youtube, sur le bandeau  ct de droite on me suggre des interviews politiques "recommended for you" ? ( j'cris une nerie, par exemple une interview de Dieudonn ce qui ne m'intresse pas du tout)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Google, socit prive ayant pour but le profit maximum, par sa position dominante, est en mesure d'orienter la pense du monde entier


C'est pareil pour Facebook et Twitter.
Ces entreprises peuvent faire en sorte que des choses soient beaucoup moins visible. (Officiellement c'est positif c'est pour lutter contre la haine, la violence, le racisme, etc).

Facebook s'est fait taper sur les doigts pour ne pas avoir fait assez contre Trump pendant la campagne de 2016. (alors que les publications pro Trump taient dj moins visible que les publications anti Trump)
Depuis toutes les grosses entreprises d'internet amliorent leur processus de censure discrte.




> Mais pourquoi par exemple lorsque je veux couter des groupes de funk ( par exemple comme Chic ) dans Youtube, sur le bandeau  ct de droite on me suggre des interviews politiques


Bizarre...
Mais peut tre qu'il y a plein de gens qui sont fans de Funk (Chic c'est plutt Disco) et de discours politique !

Si je vais  cette adresse :


YouTube ne me propose pas de politique...

----------


## Sipige

J'adore l'couter dire des conneries !

----------


## Neckara

> J'adore l'couter dire des conneries !


Il le fait (peut-tre) pour des mauvaises raisons, mais la neutralit des fournisseurs/hbergeurs de contenus, cela reste une chose assez gniale.

----------


## marsupial

> Peu importe le cas Trump...
> 
> Il relve cependant un point intressant qui ne gne apparemment personne... Et on a certainement tord!
> 
> Google, socit prive ayant pour but le profit maximum, par sa position dominante, est en mesure d'orienter la pense du monde entier (sauf la Chine qui s'occupe elle-mme d'orienter sa population  ) sur tout et n'importe quoi.
> 
> Google le fait ou ne le fait pas; on ne peut pas le savoir puisque que ses algorithmes ne sont pas publics et qu'ils ne sont contrls par aucune organisation neutre ou tatique...


Parfaitement exact  ceci prs : la philosophie de Google reste Don't be evil quoi qu'on en pense. Et heureusement. Sinon comment lui faire confiance lorsque l'homme le plus puissant de la Terre l'accuse de manire errone de le dfavoriser alors qu'il se dfavorise trs bien tout seul en twittant des neries plus grosses les unes que les autres et qu'il fait porter le chapeau  l'algorithme de recherche le plus puissant et le plus neutre possible.
Ne sachant pas ce que Trump peut avoir en tte  ce sujet, je pense qu'il faudrait veiller  ce que Google search soit protg de toute ingrence d'Etat quel qu'elle soit. On met le hola pour la Chine mais il faudrait le faire aussi pour Trump et ses successeurs. C'est un norme danger ce mongol d'piphnomne de POTUS. Inimaginable un Google search chinois puisqu'il sera censur donc biais. Heureusement qu'il est n sous une re Dmocrate (William Clinton) et non Rpublicaine (W. Bush qui a lanc PRISM de la NSA).

----------


## Neckara

> Parfaitement exact  ceci prs : la philosophie de Google reste Don't be evil quoi qu'on en pense.


Ne l'ont-ils pas retir de leur Charte ?

Sinon que dire :
des collectes abusives de donnes personnelles ?du comportement mafieux concernant Google Play (cf faille Fornite) ?de la censure abusive de vidos, menaant les youtubeurs ?de quelques affaires dont on a pu avoir connaissance suite  un certain mmo ?

----------


## Coriolan

*Trump accuse Google de ne pas avoir fait la promotion de son discours annuel comme il l'a fait pour Obama*
*une accusation aussitt rejete par Google*

Aprs avoir accus Google de truquer les rsultats de recherche pour nafficher que les news ngatifs sur lui, Donald Trump a une fois de plus intensifi la critique envers le moteur de recherche, en effet, il laccuse davoir arrt la promotion du Discours sur ltat de lUnion, aprs son arrive  la Maison-Blanche.

Sur son compte Twitter, le prsident amricain a publi une vido dont lorigine est inconnue, mais qui montre que Google a fait la promotion des discours de Barack Obama tout au long de sa prsidence et que la firme a arrt cette promotion une fois le prsident Trump est arriv au pouvoir. La vido a t visionne plus de 3,6 millions de fois.


Donald Trump a publi une vido accusant Google de favoritisme sous le hashtag #StopTheBias
Cependant, il apparat que cette vido est trompeuse et ne dpeint pas la ralit puisquelle montre une fausse capture dcran du jour en question. En effet, Google na pas fait la promotion du discours du prsident Trump lors de son premier discours en 2017, la raison est simple et revient du fait quil ne sagit pas techniquement dun discours sur ltat de lUnion, a inform un porte-parole de Google. Bien avant Trump, Barack Obama navait pas aussi eu droit  cette promotion pour la mme raison. Le premier discours prononc lors d'une session commune des deux chambres du Congrs nest pas considr comme un discours annuel sur ltat de la nation. Par la suite, Google a rsum le fait de promouvoir les discours dObama (adresss  cette occasion) durant toutes les annes qui suivirent de sa prsidence. Pour rsumer, Google n'a pas fait la promotion de ce discours ni en 2009 ni en 2017. 


Des internautes ont vite rapport que la vido publie par Trump est trompeuse
tonnamment, Google a fait la promotion du discours sur ltat de la nation de Trump cette anne sur sa page daccueil, un fait que le prsident Trump a choisi aveuglment dignorer pour induire en erreur ses abonns. La preuve le subreddit The_Donald partisan de Trump avait publi il y a 7 mois une capture dcran montrant que Google a bel et bien fait la promotion du discours annuel de Trump.  Le site internet Wayback Machine soutient galement les dires de Google et rfute la vido publie par Trump. 

Cette attaque de Trump contre Google est la dernire aprs une srie de critiques adresses par le prsident envers les gants de la technologie. Mardi, Trump a accus Google de manipuler ses rsultats, le prsident prtend que 96 % de ses rsultats de recherche proviennent de mdias de gauche. Lauteure de larticle qui a probablement inspir Trump pour lancer une telle allgation a par la suite inform que son tude nest pas scientifique et sest base sur un chantillon minime dune centaine de rsultats. Elle a mme inform quelle pense que Trump est all bien loin en appelant le gouvernement  intervenir dans cette situation. Apparemment, le prsident amricain ne partage pas cet avis et continue son jeu en accusant tout le monde dimprobit envers lui.  

*Source* : Twitter - MSN

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette accusation de Trump ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Google va porter plainte pour diffamation contre le prsident amricain ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Trump accuse Google de truquer les rsultats de recherche pour supprimer les news positives sur le prsident et donner la priorit aux "Fake News"
 ::fleche::  tats-Unis : les lecteurs de Trump partagent l'essentiel des fake news selon une tude de l'universit d'Oxford
 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg estime que Facebook ne devrait pas supprimer la page dun mdia conspirationniste dans la mesure o il nencourage pas la violence

----------


## marsupial

Si ils l'ont retir. Pour la collecte des donnes, ils ne sont malheureusement pas les seuls. Et je parlais uniquement de Google Search pas de tout Alphabet.  ::ptdr:: 
Je veux dire l'esprit de l'entreprise reste le mme charte ou pas charte. Sinon Google serait dj implant en Chine depuis belle lurette.

----------


## Kikuts

Super. Il accuse Google de manipuler l'info...en manipulant l'info !!
C'est du troll level teach me master !

----------


## NotAfka

Ce serai tellement gnial si Google portait plainte... Le rve...

----------


## GUAM23

Et les rseaux sociaux, google, ainsi que Hollywood, ont tous fait campagne pour Hillary Clinton, pas besoin de captures d'cran pour le savoir.

----------


## Sodium

> Et les rseaux sociaux, google, ainsi que Hollywood, ont tous fait campagne pour Hillary Clinton, pas besoin de captures d'cran pour le savoir.


Et c'est mal d'essayer de s'opposer  un personnage politique raciste, misogyne, stupide et incomptent ?

----------


## Neckara

> Et c'est mal d'essayer de s'opposer  un personnage politique raciste, misogyne, stupide et incomptent ?


Pour les aspect racistes et misogyne, il va me falloir des sources.
Pour l'aspect stupide et incomptent tu me dirais la dernire fois que tu as vu un politique comptent et intelligent.

Ensuite, j'estime que ces entits se doivent de rester neutre, et ce n'est pas  elles de dcider arbitrairement quel(s) candidat(s) est meilleur pour les amricains. Sachant que de l'autre ct, l, on savait que le candidat tait raciste et sexiste (idologie SJW).

C'est aux amricains de voter librement pour le candidat de leur choix, s'ils se trompent, ben tant pis, c'est aussi a la dmocratie. Or pour voter librement, il faut avoir accs  une information non-biaise, de telles entits n'ont pas  influencer des lections. D'ailleurs c'est marrant d'accuser les russes, mais de fermer les yeux sur les autres entits


Si on estime qu'il faut s'opposer  un personnage politique, c'est soit considrer que les amricains sont trop cons pour choisir un bon candidat, soit que l'autre candidat ne vaut pas ncessairement mieux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ne sachant pas ce que Trump peut avoir en tte  ce sujet, je pense qu'il faudrait veiller  ce que Google search soit protg de toute ingrence d'Etat quel qu'elle soit.


Google ne risque pas d'tre contrl par Trump.
Google continuera de promouvoir son idologie qui est totalement incompatible avec celle de Trump.




> Et c'est mal d'essayer de s'opposer  un personnage politique raciste, misogyne, stupide et incomptent ?


C'est trange qu'on essaie de nous faire croire que Trump a bnfici d'une forte propagande alors que dans les faits tout le monde faisait la pub d'Hillary... (Trump n'avait pas de soutien puissant)
Et normalement personne ne devrait voter pour Hillary juste parce qu'il n'aime pas Trump (c'est  cause de ce genre de raisonnement qu'on se retrouve avec Macron en prsident...).
On devrait voter "Pour" et pas "Contre", si aucun des candidats ne te plait, vote blanc, mme si a ne sert  rien.

Trump n'est pas du tout incomptent, son bilan conomique est excellent.
On dirait qu'il va russir son paris de relancer son pays, ce qui serait miraculeux.

Un an de Trump : un bilan stupfiant



> Sur le front conomique, comme Trump a pu s'en gargariser rcemment au sommet de Davos et lors de son discours sur l'Etat de l'Union le 31 janvier, le chmage est au plus bas depuis 17 ans autour de 4,1% (plein emploi pour les Blancs  3,5% et 6,8% pour les Afro-Amricains - plancher historique depuis 1970 pour la communaut noire qui ne s'est jamais totalement remise de gnrations d'esclavage, empche notamment d'accumuler du capital). *La croissance conomique dpasse les 3% et Wall Street s'est regonfle comme jamais* alors que le prix Nobel d'conomie et ditorialiste au New-York Times, Paul Krugman, avait prdit que "si Trump est lu, l'conomie amricaine va s'crouler et les marchs financiers ne vont jamais s'en remettre".


Ce serait marrant que Trump se fasse rlire, mme aprs 4 ans dacharnement mdiatique et de "censure" (quand tu fais une recherche les rsultats pro Trump n'arrivent pas en tte, les tweets pro Trump sont moins visible que les tweets anti Trump, les vidos pro Trump sont moins bien rpertories, etc).

----------


## Danfre

Trump a surtout cr lui-mme sa contre publicit avec ses saillies et ses gaffes. Normal qu'il y ait une majorit de bad buzz notamment sur Google.

Quant au bilan, pardon mais le redressement conomique tait initi dj avant son lection. Et je ne comprends pas comment on peut raisonnablement se fliciter de la politique. Entre le plantage des accords sur le climat, le sabotage du trait avec l'Iran, de l'embryon de protection sociale aux USA, la guguerre conomique avec tout le monde, ses tentatives pour diviser l'UE... 

Le monsieur n'a jamais arrt d'tre en campagne lectorale : tout ce qu'il fait, il le fait pour un noyau d'lecteurs amricains assez denses pour venir l'acclamer a ses "meetings" . Je veux bien croire que certains tirent profit de sa politique, mais c'est du gain  court terme que nous devrons tous payer un jour d'une faon ou d'une autre.

Et tout a sans mme parler du personnage lui-mme : son mpris affich pour les minorits, les conflits d'intrt dans son entourage, ses sjours couteux dans son club de golf, ses attaques contre la justice, contre ses propres services de renseignement, contre la presse, ses tweets..

J'ai hte qu'il y ait quelqu'un de plus stable aux commandes l bas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et je ne comprends pas comment on peut raisonnablement se fliciter de la politique. Entre le plantage des accords sur le climat, le sabotage du trait avec l'Iran, de l'embryon de protection sociale aux USA, la guguerre conomique avec tout le monde, ses tentatives pour diviser l'UE...


Il trouvait que le trait de Paris tait un frein pour l'industrie US.
Aprs les entreprises sont libre d'essayer d'tre plus propre si elles veulent.
De toute faon soit les USA ne signent pas (Protocole de Kyoto) soit ils ne respectent pas.

Il a fait n'importe quoi avec l'Iran et a handicap plein de pays Europens (dont la France  ::pleure:: ).
Mais bon a fait plaisir  Isral et les prsidents US sont toujours sympa avec Isral...
Mais mme les capitalistes US sont mcontent de la situation avec l'Iran, les entreprises n'ont pas de raison de ne pas commercer avec l'Iran...

Trump essaie de faire du protectionnisme ce qui est toujours sympa.
C'est sain comme systme, essayer d'tre le plus autonome possible c'est toujours une excellente ide. Vouloir donner du travail au maximum de citoyens de son pays c'est une intention louable.
La pire chose  faire c'est la spcialisation (chaque pays fait un truc et tout le monde dpend de tout le monde, t'es soumis aux autres et au moindre problme c'est le cirque).

En fait la guerre conomique rapproche les pays membre de l'UE.
Avoir un ennemi commun c'est la chose la plus fdratrice qui existe.
C'est un peu comme le principe "la haine est plus fort que l'amour".
L'UE a essay de rsister aux sanctions US, c'tait beau  ::heart:: 
L'Union europenne dcide de riposter aux sanctions amricaines sur le dossier iranien

C'est l'argument officiel de l'UE "ensemble on sera plus fort pour se dfendre face aux USA" sauf qu'avant a n'tait jamais arriv.
Mais comme l'UE dteste Trump, il c'est pass des choses ^^




> son mpris affich pour les minorits


Je ne sais pas pour toutes les minorits, mais en tout cas Trump est la meilleure chose qui soit arriv aux afro amricain.
Black unemployment falls to the lowest level since 1972




> J'ai hte qu'il y ait quelqu'un de plus stable aux commandes l bas.


En tout cas le monde peut respirer parce qu'Hillary tait beaucoup moins stable que lui...

----------


## Sodium

> Pour les aspect racistes et misogyne, il va me falloir des sources.


C'est une blague ? Il te faut aussi des sources sur le fait qu'Hitler tait antismite ou c'est bon comme a ?




> Pour l'aspect stupide et incomptent tu me dirais la dernire fois que tu as vu un politique comptent et intelligent.


Obama pour n'en citer qu'un ...
La plupart des politiques sont comptents et intelligents. Prendre de bonnes dcisions est un autre problme.
Trump c'est tout autre chose, il s'agit objectivement d'une personne stupide et  moiti illettre.




> Trump n'est pas du tout incomptent, son bilan conomique est excellent.


Un peu comme celui de la Grce pr-crise tu veux dire ?
Il est facile de donner un regain temporaire  l'conomie quand on met toute rationalit de ct.
Mais  un moment il va bien falloir payer les pots casss. Rien que sur le plan de l'cologie, les dgats lis au rchauffement climatique se chiffrent dj en dizaines de milliards aux USA et a ne va faire qu'augmenter.

Son bilan est par ailleurs loin d'tre "excellent", tout au plus un lger mieux dans certains domaines.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est une blague ? Il te faut aussi des sources sur le fait qu'Hitler tait antismite ou c'est bon comme a ?


C'est si vident que tu ne peux pas me donner un exemple ?

----------


## Sodium

> C'est si vident que tu ne peux pas me donner un exemple ?


Tiens, va chercher ton nonosse et ne m'adresse plus la parole, je n'ai pas de temps  perdre avec des gosses qui ne comprennent rien au monde qui les entoure.
http://www.slate.fr/story/125196/tru...ropos-sexistes

----------


## AoCannaille

> Pour l'aspect stupide et incomptent tu me dirais la dernire fois que tu as vu un politique comptent et intelligent.


Obama tait pas mal  ce niveau.
Macron est un meilleur exemple encore. Son seul problme est qu'il met cette comptence et cette intelligence au service des banques et des multinationales et pas au profit du peuple qu'il est sens protger et encadrer...

----------


## Neckara

> Tiens, va chercher ton nonosse et ne m'adresse plus la parole, je n'ai pas de temps  perdre avec des gosses qui ne comprennent rien au monde qui les entoure.
> http://www.slate.fr/story/125196/tru...ropos-sexistes


Je ne peux plus t'adresser la parole, rien que pour a ?  ::weird:: 
Tu n'as pas la lgre impression de ragir de manire excessive ?

De l aussi de m'accuser de "ne [rien comprendre] au monde qui [m']entoure", ainsi que de me qualifier de "gosse"... c'est assez ironique car c'est exactement ce genre de comportements qui a fait perdre Hillary...



Sinon, j'aurais pari que tu me balancerais cette histoire...


Trump doit-tre vraiment un modle de vertu s'il faut rechercher des conversations prives d'il y a ~ 12 ans pour le compromettre.
Maintenant peux-tu me pointer en quoi ces paroles seraient sexistes ?

Ce n'est pas comme s'il y avait eu une masse de commentaires  ce sujet et rponse  cette polmique un peu partout. Peut-tre faudrait-il t'intresser un peu plus au monde qui t'entoure...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tiens


L'histoire du "Grab them by the pussy" c'tait un vieux truc... (2005)
Il y a tout un article Wikipedia :
Donald Trump Access Hollywood tape

Aprs a peut tre une critique des femmes qui acceptent n'importe quoi en change d'argent.



> I better use some Tic Tacs just in case I start kissing her. You know I'm automatically attracted to beautifulI just start kissing them. It's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait. *And when you're a star, they let you do it. You can do anything.*
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy. You can do anything.


Il existe des femmes qui sont attir par l'argent et le pouvoir (pourquoi vous croyez que Julie Gayet trouve Hollande trs trs drle ?).
Le problme quand tu as de l'argent c'est que tu peux faire ce que tu veux, il existe mme des violeurs qui s'en sont trs bien sorti, jusqu' un point comme DSK, Harvey Weinstein, Roman Polanski, Bill Cosby, etc.

C'est un comportement qui vient directement de l'homme prhistorique, celui qui  des ressources peut faire vivre une femme et des enfants. (plus de chance de survivre et passer ses gnes, tout a...)
Il y a des gens riches qui se permettent n'importe quoi et des femmes qui se laissent faire. (une infime minorit)
Avoir de l'argent c'est attirant. (comme la pub Audi "il a la voiture il aura la femme", c'est bas sur un comportement prhistorique)




> Macron est un meilleur exemple encore. Son seul problme est qu'il met cette comptence et cette intelligence au service des banques et des multinationales et pas au profit du peuple qu'il est sens protger et encadrer...


Le truc qu'il faut que vous comprenez c'est que gnralement les lus ne sont pas redevable envers le peuple, mais envers les puissances qui ont aid  les mettre en place.
Il y a des lobbys qui financent des campagne, une fois lu vous devez rendre service  ces lobbys.
Les lecteurs ne sont qu'une masse manipulable, ils votent pour ce que les mdias leur disent de voter (Hollande en 2012, Macron en 2017).

Trump est une anomalie, il a financ sa campagne seul, il ne doit donc rien  personne, le systme tait contre lui. (bon au final il doit quand mme se soumettre sur plein de points, mais il rsiste)
Quand les mdias soutiennent un candidat c'est mauvais signe.
Souvent les mdias appartiennent  des milliardaires et sont dficitaire.
Les milliardaires ne perdent pas de l'argent pour rien, faire de la propagande c'est utile.

----------


## Itachiaurion

> Trump est une anomalie, il a financ sa campagne seul, il ne doit donc rien  personne, le systme tait contre lui. (bon au final il doit quand mme se soumettre sur plein de points, mais il rsiste)
> Quand les mdias soutiennent un candidat c'est mauvais signe.
> Souvent les mdias appartiennent  des milliardaires et sont dficitaire.
> Les milliardaires ne perdent pas de l'argent pour rien, faire de la propagande c'est utile.


C'est beau de rver mais Trump n'a pas financ toute sa compagne avec ses fond propres (demande a la NRA), quand tu vois le coup d'une campagne il tait sur que le monsieur allais pas saigner sa fortune pour a. Faudrait quand mme faire attention a va finir par ce voir le parti prit jusq'auboutiste, la poutre est visible. Hilary tait loin d'tre une candidate idale et elle a certainement moult dfaut qui en faisait une des pires candidates possible contre mais de l a surlev Trump faut peut tre pas pousser.

C'est pas seulement qu'une question de soutiens c'est qu'a un moment faut se rveiller, Trump ne parais pas comptant au vu des dcisions qu'il prends et des nombreux jours de cong qu'il s'octroie. Relancer le charbon c'est de l'ultra court terme simplement pour faire plaisirs a sa base a qui il doit llection quand on sais que les nergie verte pourrais cre bien plus d'emploi. Oui il doit des choses a sa bases et ils leur fait la totale comme macron ici qui brosse les chasseurs dans le sens du poil plutt que d'appuyer son ministre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est beau de rver mais Trump n'a pas financ toute sa compagne avec ses fond propres


Bon alors peut tre qu'il a t un peu financ, mais il avait moins de sponsors qu'Hillary ou Obama.
Il y a une blague qui dit que les politiciens devraient porter le nom de leur sponsors comme les pilotes de nascar.





> Trump ne parais pas comptant au vu des dcisions qu'il prends et des nombreux jours de cong qu'il s'octroie.


Y'en a qui font plus de boulots en 10h que d'autres en 100h  ::P: 
Il faut se rappeler qu'au tout dbut de son lection il s'est press de lancer plein de choses (comme si ils s'attendaient  se faire virer d'une minute  l'autre).

Un prsident c'est pas seul, il y a toute une quipe.
La Belgique n'a pas t en auto-pilote pendant super longtemps et a ne c'est pas si mal pass que a ?
Quel pays dtient le record d'absence de gouvernement?




> Oui il doit des choses a sa bases et ils leur fait la totale comme macron ici qui brosse les chasseurs dans le sens du poil plutt que d'appuyer son ministre.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Macron s'en fout de ses lecteurs, de toute faon la plupart des gens qui ont vot pour lui l'ont fait  contre cur.
Les gens de la France Insoumise disaient "On vote pour Macron mais ds son lection on sera dans la rue pour manifester contre ses ordonnances".

Les chasseurs ne sont pas nombreux.
Et il y a probablement plus de gens qui ne sont pas content de la dcision de Macron que le contraire.
Macron s'en fout de la popularit, il ne fera pas de second mandat. (quoi qu'il suffit de faire des promesses quelques mois avant l'lection et tu peux te faire rlire, les lecteurs ne sont pas des flches...)
Une fois au pouvoir  quoi te sert la popularit ?
De toute faon le peuple ne peut pas dgager son prsident...

===
Je soutiens un peu Trump, parce que personne ne veut le faire.
Et ce n'est pas marrant quand tout le monde est du mme ct.
Tout le monde aimait Obama c'tait chiant, alors que son bilan est pas top...

Trump a choqu les "spcialistes politique" car il a cherch  tenir ses promesses !
C'tait trop marrant de voir  la TV des soit disant spcialiste dire "Ne vous inquitez pas il ne va respecter son programme" ^^

Je suis convaincu que la situation mondiale serait pire si Hillary avait t lu.
Parce qu'elle tait pro guerre  fond.
Trump est plus "la guerre nous cote plus qu'elle nous rapporte, ce n'est pas rentable, il faut faire rentrer nos soldats, la priorit pour nous tasuniens c'est les USA".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tiens, va chercher ton nonosse et ne m'adresse plus la parole, je n'ai pas de temps  perdre avec des gosses qui ne comprennent rien au monde qui les entoure.
> http://www.slate.fr/story/125196/tru...ropos-sexistes


Rgle n1 : Ne jamais entamer de discussion avec Neckara. Ca ne sert  rien, c'est contre productif, et a tue trs vite le sujet (cf partie de ping pong avec DDoumeche)
D'ailleurs, Rgle n 2  : Ne jamais entamer de discussion avec DDoumeche, pour les mmes raisons qu'avec Neckara.

----------


## GUAM23

> Quant au bilan, pardon mais le redressement conomique tait initi dj avant son lection.


Quelle mauvaise foi caractrise !
Sur quelles donnes vous appuyez vous pour imputer un semblant de commencement de redressement conomique imputable  Obama ?!?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sur quelles donnes vous appuyez vous pour imputer un semblant de commencement de redressement conomique imputable  Obama ?!?


a par exemple ou peut l'attribuer  Trump, si on veut :
Wall Street: l'indice S&P 500 atteint un niveau record



> L'indice S&P 500 de Wall Street qui regroupe les 500 plus grosses entreprises cotes aux Etats-Unis a atteint un nouveau plus haut historique en sance mardi, soutenu par l'espoir d'un apaisement des tensions entre Washington et Pkin. Cet indice, parmi les plus surveills  la Bourse de New York, est mont jusqu' 2.873,23 points vers 17H10 GMT. Le prcdent record avait t tabli le 26 janvier  2.872,87 points.


Parce que le 21 aot 2018  Trump bossait au gouvernement.

a par exemple, a vient pas de Trump :
Record et bonheur  Wall Street : 3.453 jours sans "crise majeure"



> Cet optimisme au long cours a dmarr en mars 2009, juste aprs la crise financire qui avait effac plus de la moiti de la valeur boursire du S&P 500.
> 
> Les Etats-Unis sortaient alors d'un "bear market", symbolis par un ours et qui,  l'inverse du "bull market", survient lorsque les indices chutent de plus de 20% par rapport  leur prcdent record.
> 
> En rponse  la crise, la banque centrale amricaine (Fed) avait abaiss drastiquement ses taux et inject des centaines de milliards de dollars dans le systme financier, encourageant les courtiers  se tourner vers les investissements plus risqus comme la Bourse.


Il n'y a peut tre pas de quoi se rjouir car "inject des centaines de milliards de dollars dans le systme financier" signifie "crer de l'argent  partir de rien" (dans le jargon technique on parle de planche  billet, mais aujourd'hui la monnaie est 100% virtuelle, il n'y a mme plus besoin de papier).
Et gnralement quand on crer de l'argent  partir de rien a fini trs mal. (Rpublique de Weimar, Argentine, etc).

----------


## Charvalos

Ce que j'aime bien, c'est que tu posts des articles qui te contredisent. C'est quand mme fort a.

Dans tes deux articles, il est dit que les USA connaissent une croissance conomique ininterrompues depuis 9 ans...

M'enfin, ce n'est pas comme si c'tait habituel.

----------


## Ryu2000

Mais j'arrive plus  retrouver les articles que je cherche.
Les articles qui parlent du bilan conomique positif de Trump sont super mal rfrenc...

Ouais le record c'est pas grce  Trump mme si il tait au pouvoir  ce moment l.

----------


## Sodium

> Rgle n1 : Ne jamais entamer de discussion avec Neckara. Ca ne sert  rien, c'est contre productif, et a tue trs vite le sujet (cf partie de ping pong avec DDoumeche)


Je connais le personnage ne t'inquite pas  :;): 
Le seul truc dommage, c'est que comme il est dans mon ignore list je ne peux pas le down-vote.

La meilleure preuve qu'il n'a rien  dire et qu'il patauge dans le dbat est qu'il demande des sources sur le fait que Trump soit raciste alors que a fait deux ans que le monsieur a bas pratiquement l'entiret de sa campagne sur la haine des migrs  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rgle n1 :


Non mais l dans le contexte, le mauvais intervenant du dbat c'est Sodium.
Le gars il arrive, il dit un truc et refuse toute forme de dialogue.
"Trump est raciste, je ne te parle plus".
C'est pas dans le protocole ce genre de comportement.




> le monsieur a bas pratiquement l'entiret de sa campagne sur la haine des migrs


Vous avez mal compris.
Trump veut dfendre son pays face aux immigrs illgaux.
Si t'entres lgalement dans le pays il n'y a pas de problme.

D'ailleurs beaucoup des tasuniens qui ont migr l bas lgalement sont contre l'immigration illgale.
Parce que parmi ceux qui viennent illgalement il y a des criminelles.
Si t'es venu lgalement vivre aux USA alors que tu vivais au Mexique, tu sais que des mexicains illgaux peuvent donner une mauvaise image des mexicains.
Pour viter qu'il n'y ait un amalgame, il y a des tasuniens d'origine Mexicaine qui sont contre l'immigration illgale (vu qu'ils sont arriv lgalement).

----------


## benjani13

> Trump veut dfendre son pays face aux immigrs illgaux.
> Si t'entres lgalement dans le pays il n'y a pas de problme.


Vraiment?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world...=.5b2b0d5e469f



> *U.S. is denying passports to Americans along the border, throwing their citizenship into question*
> 
> On paper, hes a devoted U.S. citizen.
> 
> His official American birth certificate shows he was delivered by a midwife in Brownsville, at the southern tip of Texas. He spent his life wearing American uniforms: three years as a private in the Army, then as a cadet in the Border Patrol and now as a state prison guard.
> 
> But when Juan, 40, applied to renew his U.S. passport this year, the governments response floored him. In a letter, the State Department said it didnt believe he was an American citizen.
> 
> As he would later learn, Juan is one of a growing number of people whose official birth records show they were born in the United States but who are now being denied passports  their citizenship suddenly thrown into question. The Trump administration is accusing hundreds, and possibly thousands, of Hispanics along the border of using fraudulent birth certificates since they were babies, and it is undertaking a widespread crackdown.

----------


## Sodium

> Non mais l dans le contexte, le mauvais intervenant du dbat c'est Sodium.
> Le gars il arrive, il dit un truc et refuse toute forme de dialogue.
> "Trump est raciste, je ne te parle plus".


Chaque fois que j'ai essay de dbattre avec Neckara, a s'est transform en quote wars interminable et sans intrt. Je suis au boulot, je surfe pendant mes pauses, j'ai autre chose  faire que de me lancer des dbats sans fin avec un gamin ignorant.




> Vous avez mal compris.
> Trump veut dfendre son pays face aux immigrs illgaux.
> Si t'entres lgalement dans le pays il n'y a pas de problme.


Ah ben oui, si tu entres dans le pays pour massacrer les populations indignes et voler les terres et ressources il n'y a pas de problmes.
Par contre pas question de laisser un accs  une vie un peu meilleure  des gens ns dans la pauvret.

----------


## GUAM23

> Et c'est mal d'essayer de s'opposer  un personnage politique raciste, misogyne, stupide et incomptent ?


Question stupidit et incomptence, ce sont des attaques ad hominem sur Donald Trump ne reposant sur rien, donc je passe. On peut mme constater que le taux de chmage diminue, ce qui prouve que ce que vous dites est faux.

En ce qui concerne le racisme suppos et sa prtendue misogynie, ces questions socitales n'ont comme seul objectifs de masquer ses succs sociaux en matire d'emploi et de reprise conomique.

Vous reprenez la sempiternelle rhtorique mdaitique habituelle consistant  fracturer la socit en clans afin d'horizontaliser les conflits, toujours dans le mme but de masquer la prdation bancaire de l'lite parasitaire au dtriment du bien commun et des peuples enracins.

----------


## benjani13

> Vous reprenez la sempiternelle rhtorique mdaitique habituelle consistant  fracturer la socit en clans afin d'horizontaliser les conflits, toujours dans le mme but de masquer la prdation bancaire de l'lite parasitaire au dtriment du bien commun et des peuples enracins.


Le trophe du troll de la semaine est attribu  GUAM23!

Trump passe toutes ces mtins  insulter le monde entier sur Twitter mais c'est un grand rassembleur. Allez on y croit  ::ptdr::

----------


## Danfre

> Question stupidit et incomptence, ce sont des attaques ad hominem sur Donald Trump ne reposant sur rien, donc je passe. On peut mme constater que le taux de chmage diminue, ce qui prouve que ce que vous dites est faux.
> En ce qui concerne le racisme suppos et sa prtendue misogynie, ces questions socitales n'ont comme seul objectifs de masquer ses succs sociaux en matire d'emploi et de reprise conomique.


Sa personnalit mise  part, c'est au mieux un populiste qui surfe sur la colre accumule dans une frange de la population amricaine. Il n'aurait jamais d pouvoir tre lu : il peut remercier un systme inique et les erreurs de casting pour ses adversaires.

Ce serait presque anecdotique si cela n'avait pas un tel impact sur le reste du monde. C'est moyennement rassurant quand sa politique ne vise qu' servir ses intrts (lectoraux) au mpris des consquences.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vraiment?


Je ne connais pas l'histoire des certificats de naissances peut tre frauduleux.
Mais en principe, Trump veut lutter contre l'immigration illgale, c'est un truc que tous les pays font.
Mme sous Obama les USA luttait contre l'immigration illgale.




> Chaque fois que j'ai essay de dbattre avec Neckara


Il y avait peut tre moyen de faire un effort sur la forme.
Parce que l a faisait enfant capricieux.




> Ah ben oui, si tu entres dans le pays pour massacrer les populations indignes et voler les terres et ressources il n'y a pas de problmes.
> Par contre pas question de laisser un accs  une vie un peu meilleure  des gens ns dans la pauvret.


Ben justement, les tasuniens savent ce qu'ils se passent quand il y a trop d'immigrants illgaux (vu que les anglais ont gnocid les natifs).
Ils n'ont pas envie de se retrouver  la place des natifs ^^

Bon aprs les tats-Unis ont toujours accueilli les europens qui voulaient particip au projet US.
D'ailleurs Trump a des origines Allemandes je crois.
Les USA sont une terre d'immigration, mais aujourd'hui nous sommes dans une priode particulire et on ne peut pas trop ouvrir les frontires.
C'est la crise, il n'y a plus de boulot, c'est pas le meilleur moment pour faire entrer plein d'immigrs. (d'ailleurs en Allemagne a gueule un petit peu en ce moment)

Vous savez parfois avec l'immigration illgale, il y a des choses mauvaises qui arrivent, de la violence, de la drogue, des viols (comme en Allemagne et en Italie), etc.
Il y a dj assez de fous aux USA (et en plus ils ont accs aux armes ^^).

tre gnreux c'est cool, mais il faut penser  sa survie avant tout.
Laisser tout le monde entrer n'importe comment c'est une mauvaise ide.

----------


## GUAM23

Je vois que nous avons toujours les mmes grands donneurs de leons et autres moralisateurs bien pensants qui traitent de "populistes" les dirigeants qui daignent inverser la courbe de chmage et s'occuper un peu de leur peuple. Vous pourriez postuler pour un poste de pigiste dans n'importe quel canard en faillite subventionn par l'Etat, afin de distiller la propagande journalire impose par Georges Soros et ses acolytes. 

Et les quelques insultes profres par Trump ne sont rien en comparaison de la violence acharne du systme mdiatique qui fait tout pour s'opposer  Trump.
Sans compter la rhtorique guerrire de Clinton qui souhaitait rentrer en conflit nuclaire contre la Russie ou alors le fait que les Bush pre et fils ont mis le feu au Moyen Orient depuis 30 ans. Mais il reste encore des pdants raffins pour nous explique la vie en nous disant que Trump profre des "insultes". 

Aprs, que ce dernier en fasse un peu trop dans ses dclarations, c'est certain, mais il est oblig de donner des gages  l'Etat profond tasunien. En 6 mois de mandat, il a fait plus en matire conomique que pas mal de ses prdcesseurs runis en plusieurs dcennies. Mais les cuistres prfrent passer outre.

----------


## Sodium

Fake de Neckara ?
Il n'y pas assez de fautes pour que a soit Ryu 2000.

----------


## Neckara

> La meilleure preuve qu'il n'a rien  dire et qu'il patauge dans le dbat est qu'il demande des sources sur le fait que Trump soit raciste alors que a fait deux ans que le monsieur a bas pratiquement l'entiret de sa campagne sur la haine des migrs


Merci de ne pas confondre racisme et xnophobie.

Il a bti une bonne partie de sa campagne sur les *immigrants illgaux*.

Il est en revanche protectionniste conomiquement, et avec un contrle fort aux frontires.
En ce qui concerne les certificats de naissances, soit il s'agit de faux-positifs (cela peut arriver), soit les certificats sont effectivement faux.





> Fake de Neckara ?


Je n'ai que a  faire  ::mouarf:: .




> Ah ben oui, si tu entres dans le pays pour massacrer les populations  indignes et voler les terres et ressources il n'y a pas de problmes.
> Par contre pas question de laisser un accs  une vie un peu meilleure  des gens ns dans la pauvret.


Oui, c'est bien connu, le massacre des populations indignes a t mis en place en 2017  l'investiture de Trump...

Les derniers massacrent datent du XIXe sicle (la majorit vers le XIV / XV si je ne dis pas de btises), il n'y a plus personnes de vivant depuis. De plus, c'est bien beau de critiquer l'Amrique, mais je ne connais pas beaucoup de pays qui n'aient pas envahi ou n'aient pas t envahi  un moment de son histoire. Derrire, ne pas oublier que les indignes se massacraient allgrement entre eux, et qu'une grande partie sont morts de maladies ou de famine.

D'ailleurs c'est quoi cette sorte de pseudo-logique  base de loi du Talion ?


Quant  la pauvret, il faut voir plus loin que le fait de se donner bonne conscience en se disant qu'on va les "sauver". La dsertion des pays par les lments moteurs cote au pays de dparts et rend plus difficile son amlioration. Afin que la vie reste "un peu meilleure" dans le pays d'arriv, il ne faut pas aussi faire n'importe quoi, n'importe comment.

----------


## Sodium

> D'ailleurs c'est quoi cette sorte de pseudo-logique  base de loi du Talion ?


Nulle loi du Talion ou quoi que ce soit d'autre. Juste la constatation que nous sommes tous des tres humains capable de ressentir la mme souffrance. Le pur pragmatisme consistant  mettre dehors des gens pour les renvoyer  la pauvret (dans le meilleur des cas) ou  la mort n'a pas lieu d'tre, d'autant plus que les pays pauvres le sont gnralement  cause de l'exploitation par les pays riches, que a soit actuellement ou par le pass. Si les civilisations indignes d'Amrique n'avaient pas t dissoutes par les europens par le pass, peut-tre que les habitants du Mexique actuel ne seraient pas des misrables fuyant la pauvret mais des partenaires produisant des richesses, du savoir et de la culture.

S'il manque de l'argent, il y a des centaines de milliards  aller chercher dans l'vasion fiscale. Mais bon, il est certain qu'il est plus facile de cracher sur les plus pauvres et les moins chanceux pour se faire lire plutt que de s'attaquer aux vrais problmes.

C'est d'autant plus navrant que j'entends le mme discours ici au Luxembourg o les franais sont traits d'opportunistes venant se gaver aux frais du pays, franais qui ensuite vont pour beaucoup voter Lepen pour faire dgager les migrants. On est toujours le parasite de quelqu'un d'autre.

----------


## benjani13

> S'il manque de l'argent, il y a des centaines de milliards  aller chercher dans l'vasion fiscale. Mais bon, il est certain qu'il est plus facile de cracher sur les plus pauvres et les moins chanceux pour se faire lire plutt que de s'attaquer aux vrais problmes.


Encore plus frappant avec le proche entourage de Trump qui tombe comme des mouches pour fraudes aux taxes et autres dlits financiers.

J'anticipe : "Bouuuh witch hunt! Bouuuhhh deep state! Bouuh crooked Hillary!"

----------


## Neckara

> Juste la constatation que nous sommes tous des tres humains capable de ressentir la mme souffrance. Le pur pragmatisme consistant  mettre dehors des gens pour les renvoyer  la pauvret (dans le meilleur des cas) ou  la mort n'a pas lieu d'tre


Et qu'est-ce qui te fait dire qu'il s'agit l de la solution la plus efficace  court ou  long terme ?

Si le pays d'origine reste toujours pauvre, et t'envoie rgulirement ses enfants, rien ne change.




> d'autant plus que les pays pauvres le sont gnralement  cause de l'exploitation par les pays riches, que a soit actuellement ou par le pass.


C'est une vision un peu simpliste du monde. Derrire, les massacres entre ethnies, et les religions, n'en sont pas plus innocentes.
Sachant que cette mme exploitation permet/a permis  certains pays pauvres de s'enrichir, et  d'autres d'amliorer leur niveau grce  la technologie apporte.




> Si les civilisations indignes d'Amrique n'avaient pas t dissoutes par les europens par le pass, peut-tre que les habitants du Mexique actuel ne seraient pas des misrables fuyant la pauvret mais des partenaires produisant des richesses, du savoir et de la culture.


Ou peut-tre que les habitants du Mexique seraient des hommes-lzards assoiffs de sangs.




> S'il manque de l'argent, il y a des centaines de milliards  aller chercher dans l'vasion fiscale.


Ouuuuuiiiiiii, yaka.

Si c'tait aussi simple, cela fait bien longtemps qu'on l'aurait fait.




> Mais bon, il est certain qu'il est plus facile de cracher sur les plus pauvres et les moins chanceux pour se faire lire plutt que de s'attaquer aux vrais problmes.


Tu ne craches certes pas sur les mmes personnes, pour autant est-ce que tu t'attaques plus aux "vrais problmes" ?




> C'est d'autant plus navrant que j'entends le mme discours ici au Luxembourg o les franais sont traits d'opportunistes venant se gaver aux frais du pays, franais qui ensuite vont pour beaucoup voter Lepen pour faire dgager les migrants. On est toujours le parasite de quelqu'un d'autre.


Je ne vois pas  quoi tu fais allusion, aurais-tu plus de dtails  ce sujet ?

----------


## Sodium

> Je ne vois pas  quoi tu fais allusion, aurais-tu plus de dtails  ce sujet ?


Heu je ne comprends pas ce que tu n'as pas compris, il va falloir tre plus prcis.

----------


## Neckara

> Heu je ne comprends pas ce que tu n'as pas compris, il va falloir tre plus prcis.


Pourquoi les Luxembourgeois pensent que les franais viennent se gaver sur le dos de leur pays ?

Est-ce des franais limitrophes qui viennent travailler au Luxembourg ?
Est-ce des franais qui viennent vivre au Luxembourg et travailler au Luxembourg ?
Est-ce des franais qui viennent vivre au Luxembourg, mais travaillent en France ?
Est-ce des franais qui bnficient d'aides de la part du Luxembourg (si oui, lesquelles et avec quelles diffrence avec la France) ?
Est-ce des franais qui viennent tudier au Luxembourg ?

----------


## Sodium

> Pourquoi les Luxembourgeois pensent que les franais viennent se gaver sur le dos de leur pays ?
> 
> Est-ce des franais limitrophes qui viennent travailler au Luxembourg ?


Oui, la plupart.




> Est-ce des franais qui viennent vivre au Luxembourg et travailler au Luxembourg ?


Aussi, les plus fortuns




> Est-ce des franais qui viennent vivre au Luxembourg, mais travaillent en France ?


Houla, payer un loyer luxembourgeois avec un salaire franais...




> Est-ce des franais qui bnficient d'aides de la part du Luxembourg (si oui, lesquelles et avec quelles diffrence avec la France) ?


Pour les frontaliers quelques-unes, pour les rsidents oui beaucoup : scurit sociale plus avantageuse, baisses de taxes, allocations familiales bien plus leve, chmage plus lev, retraite...




> Est-ce des franais qui viennent tudier au Luxembourg


Ceux des rsidents oui, ils ont mme leurs propres coles o les cours sont donns en franais.

----------


## Neckara

Donc si je comprends bien le problme vient des frontaliers qui profitent de la frontire et prennent le meilleur des deux mondes.

Est-ce qu'il y a des frontaliers Luxembourgeois qui font de mme ? C'est  dire qu'ils se prennent un appartement en France pour conomiser ?



Pour les taxes, c'est plutt  l'avantage des Luxembourgeois que les franais achtent au Luxembourg (moyennant de potentiels dsagrments causs par les aller-retours).
Pour les allocations familiales, je suis tonn que des franais puissent toucher ceux du Luxembourg, au lieu de toucher ceux de France.
Pour la scurit sociale, le chmage, et la retraite, s'ils cotisent, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils n'y auraient pas le droit, en revanche, pourquoi touchent-ils celui du Luxembourg, et non celui de France ?

Ils se font naturaliser ?

----------


## munstef

> Pour les aspect ... il va me falloir des sources.


https://www.la-croix.com/Monde/poign...-13-1300961463
 ::?:

----------


## Neckara

> https://www.la-croix.com/Monde/poign...-13-1300961463


Quel rapport avec Donald Trump ???
 part deux citations qui au contraire tendent  confirmer la thse oppose, je ne vois pas le rapport.



> La fille du prsident, Ivanka Trump, a de  son ct crit sur Twitter quil ny avait  pas de place pour le  suprmacisme blanc, le racisme et le nonazisme dans notre grand pays .





> Elle est ainsi alle plus loin que son pre, qui avait dit samedi _ condamner tous les types de racisme et actes de violence_ , mais sans dsigner lextrme droite ou les nonazis.


Dj, comme d'habitude l'article est orient, on dnonce l'extrme-droite, mais pas les organisations racistes, sexistes, et/ou terroristes en face
Comment les prendre ensuite au srieux ?
Comment aussi vous prendre au srieux quand vous balancez des accusations graves, en tant incapables de donner d'lments probants ?


Moi a me fait peur des personnes qui veulent s'arroger le droit de tabasser les personnes qui ne leur plaisent pas, puis qui vont s'indigner lorsque une personne critique les violences, dont les leurs, au lieu de critiquer uniquement les violences de leurs opposants.

Et l encore, de quel ct sont les violences ? De quel ct sont les fascistes, c'est  ce le demander.

----------


## Grogro

> Et les rseaux sociaux, google, ainsi que Hollywood, ont tous fait campagne pour Hillary Clinton, pas besoin de captures d'cran pour le savoir.


Les mass merdias oui, Hollywood oui, les dispensateurs de prt--penser oui, et plus globalement la totalit du monde de la culture et la classe intellectuelle dominante, la classe jacassante oui, Wall Street, oui les gants de la Silicon Valley (pas que Google, Facebook, Apple, Microsoft, etc.) oui, ils ont tout fait campagne pour les dmocrates et massivement manipul l'information en faveur de Clinton. Mais les rseaux sociaux, non, certainement pas. Il y a eu au moins autant de manipulation sur les rseaux sociaux en faveur de Clinton qu'en faveur de Trump, et probablement plus en faveur de Trump en raison des scandales type Cambridge Analytica, ou la diffusion massive de fakes news contre Clinton : les rumeurs sur sa sant, les dbilits autour du "pizzagate" nes d'un troll de 4chan dont on se demande vraiment quel cerveau drang a pu prendre cela au srieux. Mais ct dmocrate, il y a eu aussi une dsinformation massive suite au leak du DNC et des mails de Clinton.

Un partout, la balle au centre.

Depuis l'lection de Trump, la dsinformation massive est bel est bien le fait des dmocrates, quand les manipulations politiques et lectorales (gerrymandering, manuvres pour empcher les minorits de voter en novembre) sont le fait des rpublicains. C'est toute la classe politique tats-unienne qui est  vomir, dmocrates comme rpublicains.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les mass merdias oui, Hollywood oui, les dispensateurs de prt--penser oui, et plus globalement la totalit du monde de la culture et la classe intellectuelle dominante, la classe jacassante oui, Wall Street, oui les gants de la Silicon Valley (pas que Google, Facebook, Apple, Microsoft, etc.) oui, ils ont tout fait campagne pour les dmocrates et massivement manipul l'information en faveur de Clinton.


a c'est totalement vrai.




> Mais les rseaux sociaux, non, certainement pas.


L je ne suis pas d'accord.
C'est ce que disait Zuckerberg avant Dcembre 2016, mais je ne le crois pas...

24/10/2016 :
Facebook Accused of Censorship Against Donald Trump (FB)



> Trumps posts, including his position on banning Muslims from entering the U.S., is considered by some to be in violation of Facebook's policies. *However, despite numerous complaints by employees  claiming that Facebook was bending the rules for Trump, Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg overruled the decision*, as he did last December when he said it would be inappropriate to censor the candidate.
> 
> "When we review reports of content that may violate our policies, we take context into consideration. That context can include the value of political discourse," Facebook said in an emailed statement obtained by the Journal. "Many people are voicing opinions about this particular content and it has become an important part of the conversation around who the next U.S. president will be. For those reasons, we are carefully reviewing each report and surrounding context relating to this content on a case by case basis."


Le gars qui essaie de faire croire que mme si beaucoup d'employs de Facebook voulaient censurer du contenu de Trump ils ne l'ont pas fait...

Les algorithmes de Facebook faisaient en sorte que les publications pro Trump soient moins visible.
09/05/2016 :
Is Facebook Censoring Conservative News? How Social Media Controls What We See



> Gizmodos Michael Nunez is out today with a sensational story in which *former Facebook employees claim they regularly censored the platforms trending news section to eliminate stories about conservative topics that were organically trending, blacklisted certain news outlets* from appearing and artificially injected stories they felt were important but that the sites users were not discussing or clicking on.


Mais admettons que Facebook et Twitter taient neutre et n'ont rien fait pour mettre Hillary en avant et Trump en arrire.
Comment l'ensemble *[les mdias mainstream + Hollywood + le monde de la culture + la classe intellectuelle + Wall Street + les GAFA]* pourrait tre moins fort que *les gens sur Facebook* ?

Ou alors peut tre qu'une grosse partie des tasuniens se mfient des mdias officiels et des "spcialistes" de la politique et de l'conomie et qu'ils se sont dit "Tout le monde essaie de nous forcer  voter Hillary alors on va voter Trump pour les faire chier" avec la logique : "les amis de mes ennemis sont mes ennemis, si les banquiers me demandent de faire quelque chose, je vais faire exactement l'inverse".
En France il y a eu la mme pression, la finance a menac les franais d'augmenter le taux dintrt de la dette en cas de victoire du FN...

Le scnario noir pour les banques en cas de victoire Le Pen



> Les principales banques franaises risqueraient de perdre un quart de leur valeur boursire si la candidate Front national lemportait, selon Citigroup. Ou dtre nationalises, analyse une autre banque amricaine. Un scnario malgr tout fort peu probable, relativisent-elles.
> (...)
> *Les consquences seraient tellement gigantesques, avec un effet de dominos tel dans toute l'Europe que ces scnarios seraient  inimaginables .* Les banques trangres, anglo-saxonnes ou suisses, elles, se risquent  dresser des hypothses : leurs analystes, habitus  laborer des scnarios  best case/worst case , du pire ou du meilleur, en toutes circonstances, ont sorti les calculettes - et, un peu aussi, les boules de cristal. En prenant toutes les prcautions oratoires et en prvenant que l'lection de la candidate du Front National n'est pas le scnario le plus probable. Tout comme le Brexit et Trump prsident avant le vote...


Que les mdias fassent peur aux franais pour les dissuader de voter pour un parti ce n'est pas grave mais qu'on puisse partager des vidos de Trump sur Facebook a l'est ?!
Je vois un peu du 2 poids 2 mesures.

----------


## benjani13

Grogro> Ce que tu dcrit est le jeu classique malheureusement de la guguerre droite/gauche. Trump a ajout une dimension supplmentaire, la fake news invoqu  tout va. Tout ce qui va  son encontre est une fake news. Les mdias sont l'ennemie du peuple, seule sa parole est  considrer. La seule chose qui le maintient encore en place aujourd'hui est qu'il a entreprit une campagne de dcrdibilisation des mdias depuis le dbut de sa candidatures. A force de rpter depuis le dbut que les mdias sont contre lui,  la moindre news dfavorable le concernant il a juste  dire vous voyez bien, je l'avais dis, ce journal cherche  me dtruire. Ce discours anti mdia, et au final anti toute opinion divergente, s'est encr dans les supporters de Trump. Et a a port ses fruits, car avec tout ce qu'il a reu sur la tronche (de faon mrit ou non ce n'est pas la question), aucun homme politique n'aurait pu tenir aussi longtemps. Mme les deux ouragans politiques qui viennent de dferler en  peine deux jours (livre de Bob Woodward et la tribune anonyme d'un haut responsable de la maison blanche dans le New York Times) n'arrivent pas  le pousser vraiment dans ses derniers retranchements.

Ryu> Je reviens sur la fin de ton message. Trump en ce moment joue justement la carte de la peur pour tenter de limiter les dgts des midterm. Il a rpt plusieurs fois ces dernires semaine que sa destitution entrainerait de fortes violences et le chaos, qu'une victoire des dmocrates entrainerait l'ouverture des frontires et l'arriv massives de vilains mexicains (etc, etc).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trump en ce moment joue justement la carte de la peur pour tenter de limiter les dgts des midterm.


En politique c'est un sentiment qui est trs souvent utilis.
Si Chirac a t lu en 2002 et si Macron a t lu en 2017 c'tait  cause de la peur "Oh mon dieu si le Front National prend le pouvoir ce sera la fin du monde".
Sarkozy a t lu en 2007 avec un thme de campagne sur la dlinquance dans les banlieues, les mdias ne parlaient que de a. Ils ont jou sur la peur de la violence des dlinquants.

Mme le Brexit c'est la peur :
pro => L'UE est en train de couler il est temps de prendre un bateau de sauvetage et de se barrer sinon nous allons couler avec eux.
anti => Si on quitte l'UE on va se retrouver isol et on n'exporta plus rien, toutes les entreprises quitteront le pays.

2016 c'tait marrant :
Pro Hillary : Si vous ne votez pas pour moi Trump sera prsident  ::(: 
Pro Trump : Si vous ne votez pas pour moi Hillary sera prsidente  ::(: 
Hillary c'tait la suite classique de Bush/Obama, mais en tant plus proche des no-conservateurs.
Trump proposait le protectionnisme (on va crer des jobs aux USA), ce qui est rvolutionnaire pour ce pays, parce qu'ils ont toujours t mondialiste (on va xploiter les peuples du tiers monde avec la dlocalisation).

=====
Trump ne se fait respecter par personne dans le gouvernement, tout le monde le mprise.
Il subit un fort vent contraire et on essaie souvent se saboter ce qu'il fait, il est trs rgulirement trahi.
Les rpublicains sont plus proche des dmocrates que de Trump ^^
Les mdias font la promo des livres qui se foutent de sa gueule. (du temps d'Obama on n'entendait parler que des livres qui faisaient son loge, les mdias ne sont pas hyper neutre...)

Trump: "Si j'tais destitu, les marchs s'effondreraient et chacun deviendrait plus pauvre"



> "Si jamais j'tais destitu, je pense que les marchs s'effondreraient et que chacun deviendrait plus pauvre", a-t-il dit dans une interview diffuse jeudi matin par la chane Fox News.
> 
> Une destitution ("impeachment") du locataire de la Maison Blanche reste trs hypothtique avec une majorit rpublicaine au Congrs, mais cette ide est revenue dans l'actualit depuis que son ancien avocat personnel, Michael Cohen, a affirm mardi sous serment avoir achet,  la demande de Donald Trump, le silence de deux matresses prsumes afin de ne pas compromettre sa campagne prsidentielle victorieuse de 2016.

----------


## Danfre

> En politique c'est un sentiment qui est trs souvent utilis.
> Si Chirac a t lu en 2002 et si Macron a t lu en 2017 c'tait  cause de la peur "Oh mon dieu si le Front National prend le pouvoir ce sera la fin du monde".


La diffrence entre 2002 et 2017 c'est que personne ne s'attendait  voir Lepen arriver face  Chirac.  Alors que l'anne dernire c'tait tellement prvisible que les autres candidats l'avaient intgr dans leur stratgie de campagne.




> Trump proposait le protectionnisme (on va crer des jobs aux USA), ce qui est rvolutionnaire pour ce pays, parce qu'ils ont toujours t mondialiste (on va xploiter les peuples du tiers monde avec la dlocalisation).


Au contraire, le protectionnisme n'est pas nouveau pour les Etats-Unis. 
Le protectionnisme, une tradition amricaine (Usine Nouvelle)
Idem (Le Monde)

----------


## Ryu2000

> le protectionnisme n'est pas nouveau pour les Etats-Unis.


Ouais mais il tait parti depuis longtemps.
Le protectionnisme c'est le fonctionnement sain de base, c'est un cercle vertueux. (si t'achtes local tu crer des jobs locaux et tu pollues moins)
Si tu peux produire quelque chose ici pourquoi s'embter  le faire ailleurs ?
Les gros patrons pourraient tre un minimum patriote, au lieu de dire "les autres le font, si je veux rester comptitif je peux soit baisser ma marge de bnfice, soit exploiter des gens dans des pays pauvres".

Mais aprs il y a eu des patrons qui ont cherch  optimiser les profits en baissant le prix de la main d'oeuvre.
Roger et moi



> Tourn sur plus de trois ans, le film relate d'un point de vue trs personnel le dclin de Flint, ville berceau de General Motors (GM), qui y possdait auparavant la plus grande entreprise du monde. Moore voque d'abord son enfance  Flint, ses envies de dpart, la priode lors de laquelle il devient journaliste  San Francisco, *puis le choc que subit la ville ouvrire quand il y revient, avec le dbut de licenciements massifs et de fermetures d'usines. Victime des dlocalisations au Mexique menes par sa mono-industrie*, Flint cherche des reconversions improbables, comme le tourisme, qui chouent inluctablement, et voit grimper le chmage, les problmes sociaux, la criminalit et l'exode de sa population. Le prsident Ronald Reagan, venu  la rencontre des habitants, leur conseille ainsi de partir chercher du travail ailleurs.


The Big One, un documentaire de Michael Moore



> Diffusion: Lundi 3 octobre  20h40 sur TSR2 Michael Moore, artiste de l'agit-prop, contribue  nous aiguiser le regard sur les ralits amricaines. Aprs  Roger et moi  (o le ralisateur tentait de retrouver le PDG de General Motors qui venait de fermer une srie d'usines),  The Big One  est un tour d'Amrique  la recherche de *patrons de grandes socits qui affichent des bnfices records, mais o le travail est de plus en plus prcaire*. Le ralisateur aura bien du mal  rencontrer les PDG, toujours indisponibles. Il trouvera finalement un interlocuteur, Phil Knight, le PDG de Nike, l'une des socits amricaines les plus prospres. La rencontre en question sera une surprise pour l'un et pour l'autre...


Michael Moore, pourfendeur de Nike



> Dans ce film, il ridiculisait Phil Knight, patron de Nike, qui tentait de justifier l'emploi d'enfants indonsiens en expliquant que les Amricains ne souhaitent plus fabriquer de chaussures. Ce fut le point de dpart de la campagne anti-Nike.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Ouais mais il [le protectionisme] tait parti depuis longtemps.


Mais n'importe quoi...
Airbus a du crer une usine aux USA pour russir  vendre ses avions, 90% des voitures utilises aux USA sont amricaines, plus quelques japonaises et quelques allemandes. Impossible desprer vendre une centrale nuclaire ou des armes aux amricains.
Tu ne trouveras jamais un ordinateur Asus, acer ou autre marque asiatique dans une administration amricaine...
Free a du acheter T-Mobile pour russir  se lancer aux USA car sinon ils n'taient pas les bienvenus...

Oui, ils sont mondialiss pour l'exportation, mais alors pour l'import de trucs vaguement stratgiques, on n'a jamais fait plus protectionniste qu'eux!

----------


## Ryu2000

> 90% des voitures utilises aux USA sont amricaines, plus quelques japonaises et quelques allemandes.


Vous tes familier avec l'historie de Detroit ?
Les voitures sont peut tre de marque amricaine mais elles sont produite au Mexique ou dans des coins comme a...

Vous saviez que les chaussures US ne sont pas toujours produite aux USA ? (d'ailleurs  l'poque New Balance a eu des problme parce qu'il y avait crit "made in US" et c'tait faux)
Les grosses entreprises ont des usines l o c'est le moins chre.

Automotive industry in the United States - International trade


=====
Les tasuniens importent le haut de gamme  ^^ :
tats-Unis : le Calvados fait son trou via les cocktails



> Les clients du Calvados Bar de New York, premier bar ddi au calvados aux tats-Unis, raffolent de la carte des cocktails  base du produit normand. Comme en France, le calvados devient tendance outre-Atlantique.

----------


## Grogro

> Mais n'importe quoi...
> Airbus a du crer une usine aux USA pour russir  vendre ses avions, 90% des voitures utilises aux USA sont amricaines, plus quelques japonaises et quelques allemandes. Impossible desprer vendre une centrale nuclaire ou des armes aux amricains.
> Tu ne trouveras jamais un ordinateur Asus, acer ou autre marque asiatique dans une administration amricaine...
> Free a du acheter T-Mobile pour russir  se lancer aux USA car sinon ils n'taient pas les bienvenus...
> 
> Oui, ils sont mondialiss pour l'exportation, mais alors pour l'import de trucs vaguement stratgiques, on n'a jamais fait plus protectionniste qu'eux!


Cf. Friedrich List, c'est un classique dans l'histoire du dveloppement conomique. La puissance dominante se spcialise dans le protectionnisme et force tout ses vassaux  ouvrir  tout vent leurs marchs aux produits (subventionns) de la puissance dominante, et  se spcialiser dans la pauvret au non de la doctrine fausse, et dbunk de longue date, des "avantages comparatifs". La puissance dominante, avant hier, tait l'Angleterre, hier les USA, aujourd'hui la Chine. D'o les attaques de Trump contre la concurrence dloyale de la Chine, qui en fait ne fait qu'appliquer les mme recettes qu'ont appliques les USA depuis 1945.

Tout ce qu'on apprends en histoire conomique dans les cours d'co standard des universits et des grandes-coles,  savoir un cursus no-classiques jusqu' la caricature, est faux.

----------


## benjani13

> Trump ne se fait respecter par personne dans le gouvernement, tout le monde le mprise.
> Il subit un fort vent contraire et on essaie souvent se saboter ce qu'il fait, il est trs rgulirement trahi.
> Les rpublicains sont plus proche des dmocrates que de Trump ^^


Je ne pense pas. Si les proches conseillers/ministres de Trump qui organisent la "rsistance" interne ne dmissionnent pas ou ne lance pas une procdure de destitution c'est en partie pour continuer d'appliquer le programme rpublicain. Ils tentent de contrler la crature de Frankenstein tant bien que mal, tant que leur programme rpublicain arrivera a tre appliquer il ne se rvolteront pas. Leur autres motivations sont surement de garder leur joli poste bien pay et prestigieux et, lorsque Trump ne sera plus aux responsabilits, de pouvoir se dire "rsistent" et donc de ne pas tre grill politiquement car ayant t dans ladministration Trump.

Bref, j'aurai beaucoup  dire sur cette tribune anonyme qui est je trouve un norme doigt d'honneur aux citoyens amricains.




> Les mdias font la promo des livres qui se foutent de sa gueule. (du temps d'Obama on n'entendait parler que des livres qui faisaient son loge, les mdias ne sont pas hyper neutre...)


J'adore toujours la justesse dans tes propos... Ces livres ne se "foutent pas de sa geule", ce ne sont pas les Guignols version livres. Est-ce que des bouquin sous l're Obama ont indiqu que des proches conseillers/ministres d'Obama volait des documents sur son bureau pour ne pas qu'il les signe? Est-ce qu'une tribune, anonyme mais quand mme publie par le New York Times, a dcrit un groupe de rsistance interne compos de proches ministres d'Obama? Non. De plus, Bob Woodward, qui a crit le livre Fear qui sortira demain, est tout de mme le premier journaliste (avec un collgue)  avoir enquter sur le Watergate! C'est un journaliste ultra rput, et lorsqu'il sort un livre sur Trump citant ses plus proches quipes le descendre en flche, c'est normal que a fasse du bruit.

Retire tes illres. C'est tout de mme normale que tout a fasse la une des journaux, rien ici n'est habituel.

----------


## ddoumeche

En janvier 2017 a fuit un mmo auquel personne n'a accord trop d'attention, jusqu' tre ressorti des archives cet t par le journaliste Art Moore du NewWorldDaily.

https://fr.scribd.com/document/33753...ump#from_embed

Mmo fort intressant car dtaillant toute une stratgie de l'habituelle cinquime colonne type Soros (dcidement on le retrouve partout celui l, le diable aime l'argent), stratgie qui semble faire cho  un comportement observ ces derniers temps chez les GAFA.
En clair, il s'agit d'un programme d'obdience trotskiste de suppression de la dmocratie numrique reposant sur les points suivants :

* qualification politique et suivi des news d'orientation politique diffrentes, qualifie de fakenews si possible en temps rel
* suivi, tracing et fichage des opposants qualifis de "dsinformateurs". Comme on a pu le voir rcemment avec ce fichage politique de 50000 profils sur twitter tablit par une "ONG" belge, EU Disinfo Lab
* pression sur les Google Facebook et autre pour le banissement de ses dsinformateurs.
* lobbying permanent pour l'_impeachement_ du prsident lu

Inutile de dire qu'ils s'agit d'un programme beaucoup plus radical que le Tea Party, rappelant plutt celui des ombres les plus sombres de notre histoire. Programme conut et promu par Media Matters, association "progressive a but non lucrative" mais d'obdience tout  fait claire.

----------


## Danfre

Un moment j'ai cru que c'tait dj vendredi.




> En janvier 2017 a fuit un mmo auquel personne n'a accord trop d'attention, jusqu' tre ressorti des archives cet t par le journaliste Art Moore du NewWorldDaily.


Cela dit  quoi s'attendre d'un site d'informations (?) orient "alt right" comme ils disent poliment l-bas. Soros, c'est Fantmas, le croque-mitaine et Ernst Stavros Blofeld tout en mme temps, qui oeuvre dans l'ombre  la ruine des gentils neo-conservateurs rpublicains.  ::roll::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Cela dit  quoi s'attendre d'un site d'informations (?) orient "alt right" comme ils disent poliment l-bas. Soros, c'est Fantmas, le croque-mitaine et Ernst Stavros Blofeld tout en mme temps, qui oeuvre dans l'ombre  la ruine des gentils neo-conservateurs rpublicains.


Tu as donc lu le mmo et tu peux le qualifier de faux grossier et de nouveau protocole des sages de Sion ?

----------


## Danfre

Non, je qualifie la source de biaise. 

Et je soulignais l'ironie qu'il y a  prsenter le document comme un plan diabolique quand il dtaille notamment des mesures visant  combattre les fake news. 

Ex:



> Serial misinformers and right-wing propagandists inhabiting everything form social media to the highest levels of governement will be exposedInternet and social media plateforms, like Google and Facebook, will no longer uncritically and without consequence host and enrigh fakenews sites and propagandists.Toxic alt-right social media-fueled harassment campaigns that silence dissent and poison our national discourse will be punished and halted.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non, je qualifie la source de biaise. 
> 
> Et je soulignais l'ironie qu'il y a  prsenter le document comme un plan diabolique quand il dtaille notamment des mesures visant  combattre les fake news. 
> 
> Ex:


Biaise dans le sens qu'elle ne reflte pas la mme opinion politique que toi ? mais heureusement qu'il y a beaucoup de gens qui ne pensent pas comme toi, on n'est pas encore en 1984.
Au contraire, en ne niant pas l'authenticit de ce document, tu admet implicitement que ce journal dlivre une information vigoureusement exacte ... et que c'est toi le faqueniouse et non eux. Mais les gens le savaient.




> * Serial misinformers and right-wing propagandists inhabiting everything form social media to the highest levels of governement will be exposed
> * Internet and social media plateforms, like Google and Facebook, will no longer uncritically and without consequence host and enrigh fakenews sites and propagandists.
> * Toxic alt-right social media-fueled harassment campaigns that silence dissent and poison our national discourse will be punished and halted.


Oui, c'est la novlangue bolchvique habituelle, on commence par faire de l'opposition un criminel et utiliser un langage martial.

----------


## Neckara

> Oui, c'est la novlangue bolchvique habituelle, on commence par faire de l'opposition un criminel et utiliser un langage martial.


Je te rejoins sur ce point.




> * Serial misinformers and right-wing propagandists inhabiting everything  form social media to the highest levels of governement will be exposed


Comme si la dsinformation "de gauche", n'tait pas prsente de partout aux US, que ce soit dans les mdia traditionnels, les rseaux sociaux, ou dans certaines institutions.




> * Toxic alt-right social media-fueled harassment campaigns that silence  dissent and poison our national discourse will be punished and halted.


Les seuls qui essayent de faire taire les autres, c'est bien la gauche. Que ce soit en attaquant des manifestants, en empchant des invits de s'exprimer sur des campus, en faisant pression sur les employeurs pour faire virer leurs opposants politiques, etc.

Pour les campagnes de harclements, ce qu'ils oublient de dire, c'est que dedans ils incluent aussi toutes critiques, voire questionnement, de leur idologie malade.




> * Internet and social media plateforms, like Google and Facebook, will  no longer uncritically and without consequence host and enrigh fakenews  sites and propagandists.


Cool, on va pouvoir censurer arbitrairement ce qui ne nous plat pas.  ::aie:: 


C'est tout de mme effrayant.

----------


## Danfre

> Biaise dans le sens qu'elle ne reflte pas la mme opinion politique que toi ? mais heureusement qu'il y a beaucoup de gens qui ne pensent pas comme toi, on n'est pas encore en 1984.


Non, biais dans le sens qu'elle entend exploiter ce document de faon bien prcise,  savoir diaboliser/dcrdibiliser ceux qui oseraient contredire les partisans de Trump. L'alt-right serait donc bolchvique aussi ?




> Au contraire, en ne niant pas l'authenticit de ce document, tu admet implicitement que ce journal dlivre une information vigoureusement exacte ... et que c'est toi le faqueniouse et non eux. Mais les gens le savaient.


Je ne confirme rien sans info fiable. Je relve juste l'incohrence de la dmarche.

Heureusement qu'il est encore permis d'exercer un peu d'esprit critique. Si s'opposer  la dsinformation et promouvoir le dbat contradictoire devient de l'oppression et de la censure, alors pour sr Orwell doit bien rigoler de l o il est...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Les seuls qui essayent de faire taire les autres, c'est bien la gauche. Que ce soit en attaquant des manifestants, en empchant des invits de s'exprimer sur des campus, en faisant pression sur les employeurs pour faire virer leurs opposants politiques, etc.(.../...)


Renseigne-toi un peu sur la _voter suppression_ avant de raconter des neries. Je suis d'accord que la gauche amricaine a pas mal de choses  se reprocher, mais de l  absoudre les rpublicains du coup d'tat permanent qu'ils ralisent, euh, comment dire.....

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non, biais dans le sens qu'elle entend exploiter ce document de faon bien prcise,  savoir diaboliser/dcrdibiliser ceux qui oseraient contredire les partisans de Trump. L'alt-right serait donc bolchvique aussi ?


Dnoncer la censure de l'opposition politique est de la diabolisation. Tout cela sans doute au nom de grands idaux dmocratiques. Je note.




> Je ne confirme rien sans info fiable. Je relve juste l'incohrence de la dmarche.


Ta position est effectivement incohrente.




> Heureusement qu'il est encore permis d'exercer un peu d'esprit critique. Si s'opposer  la dsinformation et promouvoir le dbat contradictoire devient de l'oppression et de la censure, alors pour sr Orwell doit bien rigoler de l o il est...


Pourquoi parler de faire appel  l'esprit critique puisque tu cautionnes la censure et le renversement des gouvernants dmocratiquement lus  ?

----------


## Neckara

> Renseigne-toi un peu sur la _voter suppression_ avant de raconter des neries.


Le droit de vote se distingue de la libert d'expression...

Aprs, le "voter suppression" est une stratgie, pas un vnement particulier. Donc il faudra tre plus prcis que cela.
De ce que je peux trouver  droite et  gauche, en Amrique, on a surtout supprim des lois juges inconstitutionnelles, et renforc les contrles contre la fraude.

----------


## el_slapper

> Le droit de vote se distingue de la libert d'expression...


Certes, mais en quoi cel reduit-il la culpabilit des gens qui le font? Les gauchistes amricains qui font des tudes biaises sont de grands criminels, mais les rpublicains qui intimident, menacent, trompent, parfois mme falsifient pour que les dmocrates potentiels ne puissent pas voter, eux, ont droit  la prsomption d'innocence? Mmmmh, j'ai comme un doute.




> Aprs, le "voter suppression" est une stratgie, pas un vnement particulier. Donc il faudra tre plus prcis que cela.
> De ce que je peux trouver  droite et  gauche, en Amrique, on a surtout supprim des lois juges inconstitutionnelles, et renforc les contrles contre la fraude.


Bon, tu passes outre l'intimidation, ainsi que nombre de lois locales directement biaises(en particulier en Floride, tat clef). Le reste, ben, comment dire, quand des dcennies de dni ont mis la population la plus susceptible de voter dmocrate dans des situation difficile, et qu'on limine systmatiquement toutes leurs possibilits de recours pour pouvoir voter quand mme, euh, comment dire.

Et ce n'est pas le seul sujet. J'ai parl de la Floride comme tat clef. Le simple fait qu'il y aie des tats clefs est un problme. Quand 537 floridiens dcident de qui sera le prsident, alors que le reste du pays a un million de voix d'avance dans l'autre sens, on a un problme. Quand des ttrachies d'tats ruraux sous-peupls envoient des masses d'lus  Washington, l ou les grands tats surpeupls, sources de la majorit de la richesse du pays, en ont deux fois moins par habitant(et la tendance est  la hausse, pour des raisons de structure du march de l'emploi dans les tats modernes), on a un problme. Depuis Nixon et le grand virage vanglique, les rpublicains ont mis en place uns stratgie systmatique de confiscation du vote par des moyens scandaleux. En comparaison, les tudes truques des gender studies, dsol, c'est du pipi de chat.

----------


## Neckara

> Certes, mais en quoi cel reduit-il la culpabilit des gens qui le font? Les gauchistes amricains qui font des tudes biaises sont de grands criminels, mais les rpublicains qui intimident, menacent, trompent, parfois mme falsifient pour que les dmocrates potentiels ne puissent pas voter, eux, ont droit  la prsomption d'innocence? Mmmmh, j'ai comme un doute.


Il n'a jamais t question de rduire la culpabilit de quiconque... 
Je te faisais juste remarquer que je parles de libert d'expression et tu que me rponds "droit de vote", cela n'a aucun rapport.

Ensuite, la prsomption d'innocence, est un lment primordiale de nos Institutions Juridiques.




> Bon, tu passes outre l'intimidation, ainsi que nombre de lois locales directement biaises(en particulier en Floride, tat clef). Le reste, ben, comment dire, quand des dcennies de dni ont mis la population la plus susceptible de voter dmocrate dans des situation difficile, et qu'on limine systmatiquement toutes leurs possibilits de recours pour pouvoir voter quand mme, euh, comment dire.


Il va falloir me le dmontrer, sinon ce n'est pas plus que des rumeurs et du complotisme.





> Et ce n'est pas le seul sujet. J'ai parl de la Floride comme tat clef. Le simple fait qu'il y aie des tats clefs est un problme. Quand 537 floridiens dcident de qui sera le prsident, alors que le reste du pays a un million de voix d'avance dans l'autre sens, on a un problme. Quand des ttrachies d'tats ruraux sous-peupls envoient des masses d'lus  Washington, l ou les grands tats surpeupls, sources de la majorit de la richesse du pays, en ont deux fois moins par habitant(et la tendance est  la hausse, pour des raisons de structure du march de l'emploi dans les tats modernes), on a un problme.


C'est un mode de scrutin qui a ses raisons historiques, qui a ses dfauts, tout comme celui qu'on possde actuellement en France.

Aprs, ce mode du scrutin existe depuis un certains temps, des dmocrates et des rpublicains ont t lus avec.
On ne peut pas remettre en question les rgles du jeux uniquement quand et parce que a nous arrange.
D'autant plus quand on s'en plaint aprs coup, tonnament, aprs avoir perdu.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Sundar Pichai explique au Congrs pourquoi faire une recherche avec le mot cl "idiot",*
*fait apparatre des photos du Prsident Donald Trump * 

En aot, fidle  son habitude, le Prsident Donald Trump a saisi Twitter, son moyen de communication favori, pour se lancer  lassaut de Google. Dans une srie de tweets, Trump a accus Google de truquer les rsultats de recherche pour donner la priorit aux fake news sur lui. 

 Les rsultats de recherche Google sur Trump News naffichent que des points de vue / des rapports issus des Fake News Media. En d'autres termes, c'est TRUQU, pour moi et d'autres, afin que presque tous les articles et informations soient NGATIFS. Fake CNN est prominente. Les mdias rpublicains / conservateurs et justes sont carts. Illgal ? 96 % des rsultats sur Trump News viennent de mdias nationaux de gauche , ce qu'il estime  trs dangereux .

Trump a suggr galement que Google et les autres ont tendance  rduire en silence les voix des conservateurs et cachent les informations positives.  Ils contrlent ce que nous pouvons voir ou pas. C'est une situation trs grave dont on s'occupera !  a-t-il ajout, sans toutefois indiquer comment ou quand il compte se pencher sur ce problme.

Plus tard dans la journe, Larry Kudlow, conseiller conomique du prsident, a inform la presse que ladministration Trump va prendre la question en main pour voir si Google et son moteur de recherche doivent tre rgulariss par le gouvernement.

*Une occasion sest prsente*

Le PDG de Google, Sundar Pichai, a tmoign ce mardi devant le Comit judiciaire de la Chambre. Tandis que des questions fusaient sur la domination concurrentielle, la censure chinoise et la protection de la vie prive, les rpublicains du comit en ont profit pour mettre sur le tapis les allgations de partialit du moteur de recherche.

Afin de comprendre le fonctionnement des algorithmes de recherche Google, la rpublicaine Zoe Lofgren (D-Calif.) a demand au PDG :  Manipulation des rsultats de recherche : je pense quil est temps que nous abordions la question du fonctionnement mme de la recherche. Si vous recherchez le mot "idiot sur Google, une image de Donald Trump apparat. Pour quelle raison ? Comment fonctionne la recherche pour que cela se produise ? 


Le directeur gnral de Google a tent d'expliquer  un auditoire, compos de plusieurs novices en technologie, comment les algorithmes prennent en compte quelque 200 facteurs - tels que la pertinence, la popularit, comment d'autres utilisent le terme de recherche - afin de dterminer le meilleur moyen de faire correspondre une requte  des rsultats.

Voici la rponse de Pichai:




> Nous fournissons des rsultats de recherche chaque fois que vous tapez un mot cl. Nous, en tant que Google, avons explor et stock des copies de milliards de pages Web dans notre index. Nous prenons vos mots cls et essayons de les faire correspondre  des pages Web que nous classons en fonction de plus de 200 signaux comme la pertinence, lactualit, la popularit, la faon dont les gens lutilisent. En fonction de cela, nous nous efforons  tout moment de classer et de trouver les meilleurs rsultats pour cette requte. Nous les valuons ensuite avec des valuateurs externes, bien sr, et ils lvaluent en fonction de directives objectives, et cest ainsi que nous nous assurons que le processus fonctionne.


Lofgren a poursuivi:  Ce n'est donc pas un petit homme assis derrire le rideau qui essaie de dcider de ce qui sera affich aux utilisateurs. Il s'agit en fait d'une compilation de ce que les utilisateurs gnrent et d'une tentative de trier ces informations.  

Ce  quoi Pichai a rpondu :  L'anne dernire, nous avons effectu plus de 3 billions de recherches. En fait, chaque jour, 15% des recherches que Google voit, nous ne les avons jamais vues auparavant. Donc, cela fonctionne  grande chelle. Nous n'intervenons pas manuellement sur un rsultat de recherche particulier . 

*Les rpublicains estiment que Google a un parti pris politique*

Lors de l'audience, plusieurs rpublicains membres du comit, dont le reprsentant Lamar Smith, ont dclar qu'il y avait un  parti pris politique  dans  la culture de Google . 

Dans un change, le reprsentant Lamar Smith (R-Tex.) a demand  Pichai s'il avait dj demand  un employ de manipuler les rsultats de recherche. Pichai a expliqu quil ntait pas possible pour une personne, ni mme pour un groupe de personnes de le faire, car le processus comportait de nombreuses tapes.


Mais Smith na pas accept cette explication :  Laissez-moi simplement dire que je ny crois pas. Je pense que les humains peuvent manipuler le processus. C'est un processus humain  la base .

Les rpublicains du panel nont pas t prts  oublier le mythe selon lequel des personnes au sein de Google ne pouvaient pas modifier arbitrairement les algorithmes de recherche  des fins politiques.

Steve Chabot, un rpublicain de l'Ohio, a dclar qu'il devait consulter la troisime ou la quatrime page des rsultats de recherche pour trouver une couverture positive du projet de loi dpos l'anne dernire visant  abroger la loi sur les soins abordables.

 Il fallait approfondir les rsultats de la recherche , a dclar Chabot.  Je connais l'attitude de Google qui met tout sur le dos de son algorithme. Cependant, je ne suis pas sr que je suis prt  y croire . 

 Monsieur le dput, je comprends la frustration de voir des actualits ngatives et, vous savez, jen vois galement sur moi , a soulign Pichai.  Ce qui est important ici, c'est que nous utilisons une mthodologie robuste pour reflter ce qui est dit sur un sujet donn  un moment donn. Et nous essayons de le faire de manire objective, en utilisant un ensemble de rubriques. Il est dans notre intrt de nous assurer de reflter ce qui se passe de la manire la plus objective possible. Je peux vous promettre que nous le faisons sans gard  l'idologie politique. Nos algorithmes ne contiennent aucune notion de sentiment politique .

Mais Chabot na pas t satisfait. Il a dclar  Pichai que les conservateurs pensent que Google  slectionne les gagnants et les perdants dans le discours politique .

La situation a fini par exasprer un lgislateur dmocrate qui a adress un message direct  tous les rpublicains qui se plaignaient des recherches sur Google :

 Si vous voulez des rsultats de recherche positifs, faites des choses positives. Si vous ne voulez pas de rsultats de recherche ngatifs, ne faites pas de choses ngatives , a dclar le reprsentant Ted Lieu (Californie).  Et pour certains de mes collgues d'en face, si vous recevez de mauvais articles de presse et de mauvais rsultats de recherche, ne blmez pas Google, Facebook ou Twitter, pensez  vous blmer vous-mme .

Source : Washington Post

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Sundar Pichai :  Pour l'heure, il n'est pas prvu de lancer un moteur de recherche en Chine . Le PDG de Google veut calmer le jeu face au Congrs
 ::fleche::  Trump annonce que son administration pourrait envisager des procdures antitrust contre Amazon, Facebook et Google lors d'un entretien
 ::fleche::  Le Pentagone voudrait prdire les manifestations anti-Trump grce  la surveillance des mdias sociaux, pour rprimer l'insurrection domestique
 ::fleche::  USA : la Chine et la Russie espionneraient les conversations de Donald Trump qui utiliserait toujours un iPhone personnel non scuris
 ::fleche::  Donald Trump suggre  Apple de fabriquer ses produits sur le sol tasunien pour viter les tarifs douaniers imposs  la Chine

----------


## Neckara

> Dans un change, le reprsentant Lamar Smith (R-Tex.) a demand  Pichai s'il avait dj demand  un employ de manipuler les rsultats de recherche. Pichai a expliqu quil ntait pas possible pour une personne, ni mme pour un groupe de personnes de le faire, car le processus comportait de nombreuses tapes.


Ou comment nous prendre pour des cons



```
query = query.replace('idiot', 'idiot trump');
```

Tellement compliqu en effet.


Au passage, quid des rsultats "sponsoriss" ?
Quid des condamnations de Google pour avoir favoris ses propres services dans les rsultats de recherche ?

On va aussi me dire que parmi les 200 facteurs utiliss, il n'y a pas quelques paramtres en dur, potentiellement manipulables (e.g. blacklist/whitelist) ?

----------


## plegat

Le comble, c'est que maintenant, quand on tape "idiot" dans Google, on tombe sur Sundar Pichai!

C'est du grand n'importe quoi ces accusations...  ::aie::

----------


## sebastiano

"L'anne dernire, nous avons effectu plus de 3 *billions* de recherches"

Vraiment ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le comble, c'est que maintenant, quand on tape "idiot" dans Google, on tombe sur Sundar Pichai!


Pas dans Google Image.

L il y a beaucoup de news avec "Trump" et "Idiot" dans le titre, alors Trump va tre encore plus associ  idiot.
Les gros mdias sont tous anti Trump et n'hsitent pas  utiliser ce genre de langage pour le dcrdibiliser.
L'acharnement mdiatique contre Trump a particip  la liaison entre ces 2 mots.

----------


## Sodium

> L'acharnement mdiatique contre Trump a particip  la liaison entre ces 2 mots.


Ou plutt la btise de Trump a dclench l'acharnement mdiatique contre lui  :;): 

Les politiciens ont souvent beaucoup de dfauts : menteurs, populistes, opportunistes, fraudeurs ... mais il est tout de mme rare qu'ils soient tout simplement stupides comme c'est le cas de Trump.

----------


## Edrixal

> Ou comment nous prendre pour des cons
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> query = query.replace('idiot', 'idiot trump');
> ```
> 
> Tellement compliqu en effet.


Mais tellement ! D'ailleurs si tu tape "Idiot du village" on tombe sur Hollande ! Logique puisque la requte serait "Idiot trump du village" ! Ha bha en faite non...
Ou alors il ne modifie certain mot que sous certaine condition. Beaucoup de travail juste pour associer un mot  une image sur une partie spcifique d'un moteur de recherche.

C'est pas comme si des psy avais dclarer Trump dficient mental dans la presse Amricaine et que par ce fait beaucoup de personne on associ des mots comme "stupide", "con", "idiot", ect... Avec Trump dans leur recherche internet ou dans des post forum.
D'ailleurs c'est pas comme si ici, en crivant dans les mmes messages les mots "Trump" et "Idiot", nous ne nourrissions pas les algo google.

Non, vraiment, il est beaucoup plus logique que le moteur de recherche soit paramtrer volontairement pour influencer les rsultats.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou plutt la btise de Trump a dclench l'acharnement mdiatique contre lui


Comme vous voulez l'important c'est de reconnatre l'existence de l'acharnement mdiatique anti Trump  ::P: 
En France on a eu a avec Fillon, Melenchon, Marine, d'un coup quelqu'un devient la cible et les attaques pleuvent.
Parfois la couverture mdiatique est orient dans le mme sens, il n'y a pas de neutralit.
Toutes les news  propos du Brexit sont ngatives. (il n'y a jamais une news qui dit "sur certains aspects le Brexit sera peut-tre bnfique pour le Royaume Uni")
Toutes les news  propos du gouvernement italien sont ngatives. (alors qu'on pourrait se rjouir de cette alliance gauche/droite)




> Les politiciens ont souvent beaucoup de dfauts : menteurs, populistes, opportunistes, fraudeurs ... mais il est tout de mme rare qu'ils soient tout simplement stupides comme c'est le cas de Trump.


Je ne pense pas qu'il soit stupide, il a quand mme russi  gagner les primaires rpublicaines puis les lections prsidentielles avec tout le monde contre lui. (mme les rpublicains taient contre lui !)
Il avait les mdias, les politiciens, le show-biz, les gros patrons, contre lui. (c'est exactement l'inverse de Macron ^^)

Trump est un excellent stratge.
Se faire lire  partir de rien, comme il l'a fait c'est un miracle.

Pour l'instant son bilan est bon  :;): 
Ce serait marrant qu'il se fasse rlire en 2020  ::P:  ( l'international on aime Macron, en France on le dteste,  l'international on dteste Trump, peut-tre qu'aux USA il a des soutiens dans le peuple)

====
Et sinon parmi la liste : menteurs, populistes, opportunistes, fraudeurs, idiots.
Le moins grave c'est populiste, mais le suivant c'est surement idiot. (c'est subjectif)

=======
EDIT :



> Mais tellement ! D'ailleurs si tu tape "Idiot du village" on tombe sur Hollande ! Logique puisque la requte serait "Idiot trump du village" !


Effectivement ce n'est pas si simple qu'un replace dans une String.
Mais a existe rellement.

Les algorithmes des moteurs de recherches et des rseaux sociaux peuvent mettre du contenu en arrire (il y a des publications moins visible que d'autres).
"Fake news" : Google et Facebook se dotent de nouvelles armes



> *Google a tout d'abord dcid d'altrer son algorithme pour que les informations fausses ou offensantes arrivent en queue de peloton des rsultats lorsqu'un internaute fait une recherche avec ce moteur sur un thme donn.*


Contre les fake news, Google modifie son algorithme, par Grgoire Normand



> La firme de Mountain View a annonc des changements dans la classification des rsultats de son moteur de recherche pour rduire la diffusion des fausses informations et canulars.


Donc voil, a fait ministre de la vrit, Google peut choisir le contenu mis en avant ou en arrire.
Google peut demander  son algorithme d'associer Trump avec des mots ngatifs.

----------


## benjani13

> Ou plutt la btise de Trump a dclench l'acharnement mdiatique contre lui 
> 
> Les politiciens ont souvent beaucoup de dfauts : menteurs, populistes, opportunistes, fraudeurs ... mais il est tout de mme rare qu'ils soient tout simplement stupides comme c'est le cas de Trump.


Laisse tomber de suite, mme si Trump tait destitu et mis en taule, mme si on le voyait en vido en trains de manger des enfants, Neckara et Ryu le dfendrait et crierait au complot.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mme si Trump tait destitu et mis en taule, mme si on le voyait en vido en trains de manger des enfants


Vous validez ce que je dis en disant a...
Quand les mdias parlent de Trump c'est toujours de faon ngative, par consquent les algorithmes des moteurs de recherches associent trump avec des mots ngatifs.

----------


## JeanBond

"Le bilan conomique de Trump est excellent"

Certes, il a relanc la croissance et fait baisser le chmage. 

Mais peut-on parler de la dette US et du dficit qui s'aggrave ? George W. Bush a pu doubler la dette US, Barack Obama a pu la doubler  nouveau, est-ce que Trump va continuer a doubler la dette ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais peut-on parler de la dette US et du dficit qui s'aggrave ?


Les autres ruinaient le pays pour la guerre, lui est plus constructif, il veut monter des murs, faire revenir des usines, c'est beaucoup plus positif.
Bon aprs l'arme doit coter un peu prs aussi cher que sous Obama... (les programmes ont t lanc sous Bush et ont augment sous Obama)
Mais au moins il a demand  la CIA d'arrter de financer le terrorisme en Syrie :
La CIA met fin  son soutien aux rebelles syriens
Les dessous de la disparition de la guerre secrte de la CIA en Syrie  un milliard de dollars



> WASHINGTON  *Lune des missions secrtes de la CIA, parmi les plus chres de son histoire, a connu une fin brutale.*
> 
> Au cours dune runion  la Maison-Blanche au dbut du mois dernier, Mike Pompeo, le directeur de la CIA, a recommand au prsident Trump darrter darmer et dentraner les rebelles syriens, un effort poursuivi durant quatre annes. Le prsident a rapidement mis fin au programme.


La FED va continuer de crer des dollars  l'infini...

----------


## Cassoulatine

> Quand les mdias parlent de Trump c'est toujours de faon ngative, par consquent les algorithmes des moteurs de recherches associent trump avec des mots ngatifs.


Et donc tous les NPCs balancent leur haine sur Trump tout en ne sachant rien sur lui.




> Mais peut-on parler de la dette US et du dficit qui s'aggrave ?


Oui Trump n'est pas un remde miracle. Trump a l'intgralit du systme mdiatico-tatique contre lui. Par contre on peut aussi voquer la politique trangre o Trump a aussi t excellent (pas de nouvelle guerre).

----------


## Sodium

> Vous validez ce que je dis en disant a...
> Quand les mdias parlent de Trump c'est toujours de faon ngative, par consquent les algorithmes des moteurs de recherches associent trump avec des mots ngatifs.


Oui, a ne peut certainement pas tre une consquence du fait que les actions de Trump sont dans l'immense majorit ngatives.
Ni du fait que Trump, notamment avec ses positions sur le climat mette en danger l'ensemble de la plante.
Ni du fait des tmoignages ressortant rgulirement de la Maison Blanche attestant que depuis qu'il est au pouvoir, c'est le gros bordel l bas, que le pays est  peu prs ingrable.

Il y a un dangereux demeur profond  la tte de la premire puissance mondiale. Ca c'est un fait tabli, on n'y peut plus grand chose. Par contre on peut essayer de limiter les dgts en informant le public du danger de ses actions afin qu'il ne fasse qu'un seul mandat.

Mais bon, je sais trs bien que je m'adresse ici  des populistes et climatosceptiques convaincus  ::): 




> Oui Trump n'est pas un remde miracle. Trump a l'intgralit du systme mdiatico-tatique contre lui. Par contre on peut aussi voquer la politique trangre o Trump a aussi t excellent (pas de nouvelle guerre).


Trump est autant un remde miracle aux problmes du pays (et du monde) qu'une amputation l'est  un ongle incarn.

----------


## Neckara

> Mais tellement ! D'ailleurs si tu tape "Idiot du village" on tombe sur Hollande ! Logique puisque la requte serait "Idiot trump du village" ! Ha bha en faite non...


C'est un exemple, pour montrer  quel point il est facile de pouvoir influencer des requtes en se plaant au bon endroit.
Donc que la dclaration qui nous est faite nous prend pour des jambons.




> Ou alors il ne modifie certain mot que sous certaine condition. Beaucoup de travail juste pour associer un mot  une image sur une partie spcifique d'un moteur de recherche.


Tout comme les easters eggs que tu peux trouver sur Google.

C'est beaucoup de travail,  mais cela a quand mme t fait.




> C'est pas comme si des psy avais dclarer Trump dficient mental dans la presse Amricaine et que par ce fait beaucoup de personne on associ des mots comme "stupide", "con", "idiot", ect... Avec Trump dans leur recherche internet ou dans des post forum.


Je n'ai rien dit quant  la vracit de l'accusation, juste que la rponse qui nous est faite n'est pas satisfaisante, et nous prend pour des cons.




> Laisse tomber de suite, mme si Trump tait destitu et mis en taule, mme si on le voyait en vido en trains de manger des enfants, Neckara et Ryu le dfendrait et crierait au complot.


Oui parce que si tu vois une vido d'un politicien en train de manger des enfants, ton premier rflexe est de croire aveuglment la vido.
Il ne pourrait en effet absolument pas s'agir d'un montage

D'ailleurs, c'est bien connu, tout ce qui se passe dans les films, c'est vrai.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ni du fait que Trump, notamment avec ses positions sur le climat mette en danger l'ensemble de la plante.


Sous Bush et Obama c'tait nickel et d'un coup paf ! Les USA sont les plus gros pollueurs ?
Ben non, sous Obama a polluait  fond...

Les USA en ont jamais rien  foutre de l'cologie, a vient pas de Trump...
C'est juste qu'Obama faisant semblant.
Le top 3 c'est :
Chine
USA
Inde
Liste des pays par missions de dioxyde de carbone




> Ni du fait des tmoignages ressortant rgulirement de la Maison Blanche attestant que depuis qu'il est au pouvoir, c'est le gros bordel l bas, que le pays est  peu prs ingrable.


On s'en fout de ce qu'ils pensent l'important c'est que le bilan soit bon et que le peuple soit content.




> Il y a un dangereux demeur profond  la tte de la premire puissance mondiale.


Bush a bien fait 2 mandats et il tait beaucoup plus dangereux que Trump...

----------


## Mingolito

> "Le bilan conomique de Trump est excellent"
> 
> Certes, il a relanc la croissance et fait baisser le chmage. 
> 
> Mais peut-on parler de la dette US et du dficit qui s'aggrave ? George W. Bush a pu doubler la dette US, Barack Obama a pu la doubler  nouveau, est-ce que Trump va continuer a doubler la dette ?


Pour la dette c'est pas flagrant pour l'instant, on dirais que a se tasse, ce qui est plutt joli  :



Si Trump  diminu les couts de l'tat, vit les nouvelles guerres,  et augment les recettes en diminuant le chmage, ce qui est le cas, logiquement cela doit provoquer la dclration de la hausse de la dette. Mais le mouvement est difficile  stopper  cause des intrts causs par la dette cr par ses prdcesseurs.
Trump  plutt tout bon, sauf ses mesures protectionnistes qui sont discutables, et surtout sauf son bilan cologique  ::aie:: 


A part l'excellente Merkel qui  ralis un norme exploit sur l'Allemagne je ne sais pas si d'autres pays ont russi  diminuer leur dette.

----------


## Cassoulatine

Si le mot idiot avait t associ  Obama :
- Obama est noir => c'est raciste
- Obama est gauchiste => c'est une interfrence de l'ultra-droite no-nazie
=> contenu OFFENSANT ET HAINEUX => action correctrice de Google

Mais l c Trump, blanc et de droite, donc c bon.

----------


## JeanBond

> Oui, a ne peut certainement pas tre une consquence du fait que les actions de Trump sont dans l'immense majorit ngatives.
> Ni du fait que Trump, notamment avec ses positions sur le climat mette en danger l'ensemble de la plante.
> Ni du fait des tmoignages ressortant rgulirement de la Maison Blanche attestant que depuis qu'il est au pouvoir, c'est le gros bordel l bas, que le pays est  peu prs ingrable.
> 
> Il y a un dangereux demeur profond  la tte de la premire puissance mondiale. Ca c'est un fait tabli, on n'y peut plus grand chose. Par contre on peut essayer de limiter les dgts en informant le public du danger de ses actions afin qu'il ne fasse qu'un seul mandat.
> 
> Mais bon, je sais trs bien que je m'adresse ici  des populistes et climatosceptiques convaincus 
> 
> Trump est autant un remde miracle aux problmes du pays (et du monde) qu'une amputation l'est  un ongle incarn.


Et pourtant Trump repassera en 2020  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> Oui, a ne peut certainement pas tre une consquence du fait que les actions de Trump sont dans l'immense majorit ngatives.
> Ni du fait que Trump, notamment avec ses positions sur le climat mette en danger l'ensemble de la plante.


Justement, on a dj suffisamment matire  le critiquer pour ne pas avoir en plus  s'acharner gratuitement, et de manire ridicule et puril, comme peuvent le faire certains journalistes, ce qui est franchement agaant.
Les anglais ont une expression pour cela "beat a dead horse".

Plutt que de critiquer sa coiffure ou sa couleur de peau orange, critiquons-le plutt sa position sur le climat.

Franchement, si Trump est aussi populaire chez certains, je pense que c'est plus par lagacement de ses opposants qu'autre chose.
Si un jour il dit quelque chose d'intelligent, c'est ridicule de le critiquer pour cela. Ce qui, par la mme occasion, prouvera  ses fans que Trump n'est peut-tre pas une lumire, mais ses opposants sont loin de valoir mieux.

Il aurait t bien aussi de se remettre en cause aprs la victoire de Trump. S'il a gagn, c'est pas  cause des amricains qui seraient sexistes/racistes/whatever, mais bien  cause de ses opposants qui se sont tirs de multiples balles dans le pieds. Et si ses opposants continuent sur cette lance, je vous prdit sa rlection.

----------


## 6rill2000

::roll:: 

Qwant doit aussi faire partie du complot : https://www.qwant.com/?q=idiot&t=images

Et Bing aussi tient : https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=idiot

Et .... Les moteurs de recherche en veulent clairement aux rpublicains US  ::ptdr:: 

(Se remettre en question c'est difficile visiblement, crier au complot pour tenter de noyer le poisson est tellement plus simple..)

----------


## Edrixal

> =======
> EDIT :
> 
> Effectivement ce n'est pas si simple qu'un replace dans une String.
> Mais a existe rellement.
> 
> Les algorithmes des moteurs de recherches et des rseaux sociaux peuvent mettre du contenu en arrire (il y a des publications moins visible que d'autres).
> "Fake news" : Google et Facebook se dotent de nouvelles armes
> 
> ...





> C'est un exemple, pour montrer  quel point il est facile de pouvoir influencer des requtes en se plaant au bon endroit.
> Donc que la dclaration qui nous est faite nous prend pour des jambons.
> 
> 
> Tout comme les easters eggs que tu peux trouver sur Google.
> 
> C'est beaucoup de travail,  mais cela a quand mme t fait.
> 
> 
> ...


Merci, je me contentait de contrer l'exemple donner...
C'est fous le premier degrs quand a va pas dans votre sens  :;): 

Quoi qu'il en soit plutt que de rester bloquer sur "J'suis sur que google formante un complot parce qu'il peut le faire" (et encore avec une bonne campagne ce type de complot on peut le contrer ^^), vous mettez de coter les autres causes bien plus probable et logique.

Quant  Trump, oui sont bilan est plutt positif pour l'instant, bien que mitig en ralit (un bilan positif ce n'est pas que les quelques truc bien mis en avant et le reste mis de coter). Sont plus gros problme reste ses coups de sang, ses partages de fake news, ses discours  coter de la plaque, ses piques d'enfant capricieux sur Twitter, ect...
Il est bien conseiller c'est certain, mais sa personnalit laisse vraiment craindre le pire. Il n'a certes pas encore lancer de nouvelle guerre, mais je rappel qu'il  publiquement dit qu'il n'hsiterais pas  utiliser l'arme nuclaire. Alors peut tre que c'est plus sage pour l'ensemble de la plante qu'il ne dclare aucune guerre...

Quand  sa politique isolationniste, pas certain qu'elle fonctionne encore pendant 10 ans, pour l'instant a fonctionne parce que les US sont le seul gros pays du continent Amricain. Mais sa aura une limite.

----------


## Neckara

> Merci, je me contentait de contrer l'exemple donner...


if( query == 'idiot') query = 'trump idiot';, voil, content ?

Il est ridicule de "contrer un exemple", qui n'a que pour seul objectif de montrer que, contrairement  ce qui a t dit, manipuler les rsultats peut se rvler trs facile. Que cet exemple ne soit pas utilis rellement, ne change rien  la dmonstration.

C'est comme dans un exercice de maths, on prend "Peter achte 15 melons  1 pice, cela lui cote 15*1 = 15".
Rtorquer "eh bien au march du coin les melons ne sont pas  1, mais  90c", est ridicule.




> Quoi qu'il en soit plutt que de rester bloquer sur "J'suis sur que google formante un complot parce qu'il peut le faire" (et encore avec une bonne campagne ce type de complot on peut le contrer ^^), vous mettez de coter les autres causes bien plus probable et logique.


Je n'ai rien mis de ct, je ne me suis pas prononc sur la vracit de l'accusation.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Qwant doit aussi faire partie du complot : https://www.qwant.com/?q=idiot&t=images
> 
> Et Bing aussi tient : https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=idiot
> 
> Et .... Les moteurs de recherche en veulent clairement aux rpublicains US 
> 
> (Se remettre en question c'est difficile visiblement, crier au complot pour tenter de noyer le poisson est tellement plus simple..)


DuckDuckGo est plust neutre: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=idiot&ia=images&iax=images

Certes, il y a beaucoup de Trump, maisl il y aussi des insultes politiques contre les Democrates!

----------


## Sodium

Tiens on pourrait s'amuser  faire un jeu de trouver les mots cls retournant des photos de Trump  :8-): 

https://www.google.com/search?q=inco...dents&tbm=isch

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'a certes pas encore lancer de nouvelle guerre, mais je rappel qu'il  publiquement dit qu'il n'hsiterais pas  utiliser l'arme nuclaire. Alors peut tre que c'est plus sage pour l'ensemble de la plante qu'il ne dclare aucune guerre...


Si vous aviez suivi les discours de campagne, vous sauriez que Trump est contre les guerres.
Il a fait bilan simple, il a regard combien a a cote aux USA et combien a a rapport, le bilan tait ngatif alors il veut diminuer.
D'ailleurs il a arrter le soutien aux rebelles en Syrie ce qui est vraiment cool.
Bon aprs un jour il faudra que les USA dmarrent la 3ieme guerre mondiale, car les chinois bossent sur une monnaie base sur l'or, si a vient  voir le jour c'est mort pour le dollar et sans le dollar les USA sont fini.
Tout le monde prfrera tre pay avec une monnaie bas sur l'or plutt que sur du dollar qui est 100% virtuelle.

Obama a continu les guerres de Bush et il en a lanc d'autres.
Si Hillary tait au pouvoir, on serait peut-tre dj dans la 3ieme guerre mondiale, c'est vraiment une hystrique.








> Quand  sa politique isolationniste, pas certain qu'elle fonctionne encore pendant 10 ans, pour l'instant a fonctionne parce que les US sont le seul gros pays du continent Amricain. Mais sa aura une limite.


Les USA ont pouss le mondialisme, parce qu'ils en taient les gagnants.
Aujourd'hui les chinois sont les vainqueurs du mondialisme.

Le libre change c'est de la concurrence dloyal.
a ne marche plus, isolationnisme c'est la solution de l'avenir (et en plus c'est respectueux de l'environnement).
Faut en finir avec les bateaux et les avions de marchandise.
Il faut consommer local et faire un cercle vertueux.
Au lieu d'acheter des trucs fabriqu par des enfants exploit  l'autre bout du monde.




> Qwant Bing


Non mais maintenant c'est mort, tous les mdias anglophone et francophone ont fait une news avec "Trump" et "Idiot" dans le titre.
Donc "Trump" est associ avec "Idiot" mcaniquement.

Il y a 2 semaines les rsultats auraient t lgrement diffrent.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Non mais maintenant c'est mort, tous les mdias anglophone et francophone ont fait une news avec "Trump" et "Idiot" dans le titre.
> Donc "Trump" est associ avec "Idiot" mcaniquement.


C'tait dj le cas, hein. Et depuis longtemps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'tait dj le cas, hein.


Ouais mais l c'est pire, parce que a fait vraiment beaucoup d'articles en mme temps.

Cela dit c'est vrai que depuis les primaires rpublicaines, les mdias mprisent Trump violemment.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ouais mais l c'est pire, parce que a fait vraiment beaucoup d'articles en mme temps.


Bof. C'est juste dit explicitement, l.




> Cela dit c'est vrai que depuis les primaires rpublicaines, les mdias mprisent Trump violemment.


Ainsi que les dmocrates, une bonne partie des rpublicains, et les autres pays du monde (allis et opposants confondus). Et ceux qui ne le font pas sont ceux que le systme (mal fichu, je te l'accorde) a laiss de ct, et les nationalistes de tous bords.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ainsi que


Ouais tout le monde dtestent Trump depuis le dbut.
Au dbut ils le prenaient juste pour un con "Ahaha il ne passera aucun niveau des primaires rpublicaines" et adversaire par adversaire il a gagn.

En thorie les mdias devraient tre neutre, alors qu'avec Trump ils laissent transparatre leur idologie.




> Et pourtant Trump repassera en 2020





> Et si ses opposants continuent sur cette lance, je vous prdit sa rlection.


Je ne sais pas si il va russir  reproduire le miracle...
Tout peut arriver d'ici l. (Il pourrait mme finir comme JFK)

Llection de Trump c'est une grosse anomalie.
Normalement les gens votent pour le candidat du systme.
D'habitude c'est celui avec la campagne la plus cher qui gagne.

Il a russi  parler au peuple, malgr le fait que toutes les institutions taient contre lui.

----------


## Edrixal

> if( query == 'idiot') query = 'trump idiot';, voil, content ?
> 
> Il est ridicule de "contrer un exemple", qui n'a que pour seul objectif de montrer que, contrairement  ce qui a t dit, manipuler les rsultats peut se rvler trs facile. Que cet exemple ne soit pas utilis rellement, ne change rien  la dmonstration.
> 
> C'est comme dans un exercice de maths, on prend "Peter achte 15 melons  1 pice, cela lui cote 15*1 = 15".
> Rtorquer "eh bien au march du coin les melons ne sont pas  1, mais  90c", est ridicule.
> 
> 
> Je n'ai rien mis de ct, je ne me suis pas prononc sur la vracit de l'accusation.


Dvelopper un argumentaire dans un sens, en oubliant totalement de parler des autres possibilit reviens  dire que ce que l'on dveloppe dans son argumentaire est "vrais". Du moins pour la personne qui dveloppe l'argument.
Mais bon je commence a avoir l'habitude avec toi, ta prochaine rponse sera qu'il faut comprendre les non dit, lire entre les lignes et capter ce que tu voulais dire parmi ce que tu n'a pas dit...
Bref, je n'ai pas l'intention de dbattre avec toi  coup de non dit et de propos qu'il faut en dduire.




> Si vous aviez suivi les discours de campagne, vous sauriez que Trump est contre les guerres.


Je n'ai jamais dit ou prtendu le contraire. Et je suis en soit plutt d'accord avec toi, Trump est probablement le moindre mal au final. Cependant il reste un tarer qui a promis d'utiliser l'arme nuclaire. Le fera t'il ? J'en doute, car des personnes l'en empcherons a moins que la troisime guerre mondiale ne ce pointe. Mais avoir cette volont ainsi que le renforcement de l'armement nuclaire US ne sont pas non plus un signe positif pour l'avenir du monde.




> Le libre change c'est de la concurrence dloyal.
> a ne marche plus, isolationnisme c'est la solution de l'avenir (et en plus c'est respectueux de l'environnement).
> Faut en finir avec les bateaux et les avions de marchandise.
> Il faut consommer local et faire un cercle vertueux.
> Au lieu d'acheter des trucs fabriqu par des enfants exploit  l'autre bout du monde.


Je ne suis pas suffisamment caler niveau conomie pour tre aussi absolut. Ce que je sais, c'est que sa avance d'un coter mais recule de l'autre. Que certaine entreprise bnficie beaucoup de cette politique, mais que d'autre en souffre. Alors j'attends de voir le rsultat final...




> Je ne sais pas si il va russir  reproduire le miracle...
> Tout peut arriver d'ici l. (Il pourrait mme finir comme JFK)
> 
> Llection de Trump c'est une grosse anomalie.
> Normalement les gens votent pour le candidat du systme.
> D'habitude c'est celui avec la campagne la plus cher qui gagne.
> 
> Il a russi  parler au peuple, malgr le fait que toutes les institutions taient contre lui.


Haaa le pouvoir de l'argent et des rseaux sociaux. Le mec  fait sa campagne sur internet et plutt  coup de fake news pour faire peur d'ailleurs. Un peut comme tente de le faire les extrmes en France. La seule diffrence c'est qu'en France y'a plutt extrme qui ce bouffe les un les autres.
Y'a pas besoin de plus, vue que les mdia normaux sont de plus en plus orienter, les gens ne leur font plus confiance. A coter il reste quoi ? D'autre mdia qui ce disent impartial, mais qui finalement ce contente de faire de l'anti systme. Du coup les gens les suivent parce que si les mdia normaux mentent, les autres disent probablement vrais puisqu'ils disent l'inverse (Je grossie le trait volontairement ^^).

S'comme a que les choses marche en ce moment. Mme les anti systmes en font partie finalement, car le systme est plus une balance qu'un ensemble de rouage.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trump est probablement le moindre mal au final.


Voil !
Si le camps d'Hillary n'avait pas truqu les primaires dmocrates Sanders serait peut-tre prsident.




> Cependant il reste un tarer qui a promis d'utiliser l'arme nuclaire.


Non mais ce n'tait que de la communication et le rsultat c'est le rapprochement entre les 2 Cores, ce qui est gnial, la situation ne s'tait pas amlior avec les prcdents prsidents.
Trump a ralis un miracle, juste en disant de la merde sur Twitter.




> Que certaine entreprise bnficie beaucoup de cette politique, mais que d'autre en souffre. Alors j'attends de voir le rsultat final...


En France il y a plus de perdant du mondialisme que de gagnant.
Les bobos dans les grandes villes qui ont des logements hors de prix en sont les gagnants.
Les gilets jaunes en sont les perdants.




> Haaa le pouvoir de l'argent et des rseaux sociaux. Le mec  fait sa campagne sur internet et plutt  coup de fake news pour faire peur d'ailleurs.


Hillary a plus dpens, il y avait beaucoup plus de publications pro Hillary et anti Trump que le contraire...
Le systme cherche des excuses. Tout est de la faute du grand mchant Russe...

La propagande tait beaucoup plus forte du ct d'Hillary.
Il faut tre srieux 5 minutes, les publications pay sur les rseaux sociaux, ont eu un impact bien plus faible que la propagande pro Hillary...

----------


## Edrixal

Tu sous estime normment les rseaux sociaux si tu pense a. La base des GJ justement ce sont les rseaux sociaux...

En fait les dernires lection ce sont en grande partie gagne via les rseaux sociaux, mme Macron s'y est mis. Et s'il n'y avais pas 36 parties extrmiste en France, notre prsident actuelle sera un extrmiste, que ce soit droite ou gauche.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu sous estime normment les rseaux sociaux si tu pense a. La base des GJ justement ce sont les rseaux sociaux...


Hillary tait absente des rseaux sociaux peut-tre ?
Il n'y avait aucune publications pro Hillary sur Twitter, Facebook, Youtube ?

La propagande pro Hillary tait plus forte galement sur les rseaux sociaux.
Le truc c'est que la propagande traditionnel (mdia, politique, show-biz etc) a perdu du pouvoir.
Une partie des tasuniens s'en mfient.

Et c'est pareille en France, on voit que les gilets jaunes n'coutent pas les politiciens, ni les syndicats, ni les mdias (avec des slogans comme "BFM encul" ou "BF collabo").

----------


## Edrixal

> Hillary tait absente des rseaux sociaux peut-tre ?
> Il n'y avait aucune publications pro Hillary sur Twitter, Facebook, Youtube ?
> 
> La propagande pro Hillary tait plus forte galement sur les rseaux sociaux.
> Le truc c'est que la propagande traditionnel (mdia, politique, show-biz etc) a perdu du pouvoir.
> Une partie des tasuniens s'en mfient.
> 
> Et c'est pareille en France, on voit que les gilets jaunes n'coutent pas les politiciens, ni les syndicats, ni les mdias (avec des slogans comme "BFM encul" ou "BF collabo").


Je n'ai jamais dit a, relis bien le post prcdent.

Par contre dire que la propagande pro Hillary tait la plus forte sur les rseaux sociaux, l c'est clairement du dnie. Trump  lui seul c'est plus de 33 millions d'abonne tout rseaux sociaux confondu, c'est du tweet  longue de journe et plus ils sont outrancier, plus ils sont repris partout. Le bad buzz, fait le buzz sur les rseaux sociaux. Hillary sur les rseaux sociaux avais une visibilit bien moindre que Trump. Contrairement  la tl US.
D'ailleurs la plupart des scandales ont t rvler par les rseaux sociaux.

Affirmer le contraire c'est tomber dans le dni...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre dire que la propagande pro Hillary tait la plus forte sur les rseaux sociaux, l c'est clairement du dnie. Trump  lui seul c'est plus de 33 millions d'abonne tout rseaux sociaux confondu, c'est du tweet  longue de journe et plus ils sont outrancier, plus ils sont repris partout.


AAAAH ! Dans ce sens l ok.
Je ne parlais pas des tweets de Trump.
Je parlais du contenu sponsoris, parce qu' un moment les dmocrates ont dit "si Trump a t lu c'est  cause du contenu sponsoris et des robots sur les rseaux sociaux" et a ne tenait pas debout 1 seconde.
C'est pas en payant quelques robots et annonces que tu vas changer le rsultat d'une lection...

Aprs ouais depuis Trump la politique a se passe sur internet.

----------


## Neckara

> Dvelopper un argumentaire dans un sens, en oubliant totalement de parler des autres possibilit reviens  dire que ce que l'on dveloppe dans son argumentaire est "vrais". Du moins pour la personne qui dveloppe l'argument.


C'est quoi ce raisonnement compltement foireux ?

Je donne un contre-exemple possible pour montrer que l'affirmation est fausse.
Cela ne veut pas dire que ce contre-exemple est actuellement "utilis".

C'est comme dire, d'un entier impair x donn, qu'il est impair et donc premier.
Je peux te donner un contre-exemple avec x = 9, cela ne signifie en rien que x vaut ncessairement 9, ni mme ne signifie que x est ncessairement non-premier.
Juste que le raisonnement impair => premier est compltement foireux.




> Mais bon je commence a avoir l'habitude avec toi, ta prochaine rponse sera qu'il faut comprendre les non dit, lire entre les lignes et capter ce que tu voulais dire parmi ce que tu n'a pas dit...


Au contraire, il faut lire ce que j'ai cris, et pas ce que je n'cris pas...
C'est juste faire preuve de rigueur dans sa lecture, plutt que de lire ce qu'on a envie de lire.

Si je dis qu'un argument donn est foireux, cela ne signifie rien quant  la vracit de la conclusion.
Et cela n'en signifie encore moins quant  ma position vis--vis de la conclusion, ou d'une prise de parti.


Si je critique un dmocrate disant e.g., "tous les cygnes sont blancs", cela ne fait pas automatiquement de moi un rpublicain ou un anti-dmocrate.
Il n'y a pas besoin d'tre du "camp oppos" pour critiquer, ni mme le fait de "critiquer" nous fait entrer dans le camp oppos. C'est une vision ridiculement binaire du monde.

----------


## Sodium

> C'est pas en payant quelques robots et annonces que tu vas changer le rsultat d'une lection...


Non, c'est sr que la publicit a ne marche pas, c'est d'ailleurs pour a qu'aucune entreprise majeure n'en tire une srieuse source de revenus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, c'est sr que la publicit a ne marche pas, c'est d'ailleurs pour a qu'aucune entreprise majeure n'en tire une srieuse source de revenus.


Dans la totalit de la propagande pour les lections a ne reprsentait que dalle.
*Hillary avait l'intgralit des mdias avec elle, c'est beaucoup plus puissant que des publications Tweeter ou Facebook.* (vous croyez que les vieux s'informent via des journaux ou via Facebook et Twitter ?)
Et de toute faon il n'y avait pas plus de contenu sponsoris du ct Trump que du ct Hillary...

L'histoire des robots c'est un prtexte pourri qu'on essay d'utiliser les dmocrates pour justifier leur dfaite, a n'a pas fonctionn.
Aprs le systme  mis la pression sur Google, Twitter, Facebook, etc, pour que les articles qui vont un peu dans le sens de Trump soient moins visible.
Le systme lutte pour garder le contrle.

Parce que 2 randoms sur Facebook a peut produire un mouvement comme les gilets jaunes.
Facebook permet  n'importe qui de s'exprimer, il n'y a plus de filtre et a fait peur au pouvoir.

Maintenant que les rseaux sociaux sont censur ce serait marrant de voir Trump se faire rlire en 2020.

----------


## Mingolito

Hillary Clinton est une foldingue, une ignare qui se prends pour une savante alors qu'elle ne comprends rien, ses ides sont immondes, et c'est dmontr que c'est une voleuse et une escroc et surtout une incomptente. Non seulement elle aurait prcipit les USA dans la ruine et sans doute le reste du monde  la suite, mais en sus probablement dclench une 3eme guerre mondiale, bref c'est le pendant de Sgolne royale en France.

C'est normal que Poutine ait dcid de faire lire Trump.

----------


## cdusart

> *Hillary avait l'intgralit des mdias avec elle*


J'ai espoir qu'un jour les gens finissent par comprendre que c'est simplement un mensonge de Trump qu'il a rpt tellement souvent que les gens crdule et ignorant ont finit par y croire ...

----------


## Mdinoc

> Hillary avait l'intgralit des mdias avec elle,


Deux mots: Fox News.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai espoir qu'un jour les gens finissent par comprendre que c'est simplement un mensonge de Trump qu'il a rpt tellement souvent que les gens crdule et ignorant ont finit par y croire ...


Non mais vous rigolez ?
Vous n'avez donc aucune mmoire ?
Vous tes autant dconnect de la ralit que a ?
Vous essayez de rcrire l'histoire ! Mais il y a encore les preuves.




> Deux mots: Fox News.


Fox News tait contre Trump comme les autres gros mdias.
Faites une recherche avec un critre sur la date au plus tard  la date de l'lection de Trump.
Trump taps the right's anger against Fox



> Trump's six-month war with host Megyn Kelly, which turned nuclear when he pledged to skip the Fox News debate that she is co-moderating on Thursday, has exposed a significant shift in the political-media landscape: The growing divide between ultraconservatives and Roger Ailes' Manhattan-based network.
> 
> Trump's attacks on the network -- like those he's made on Mexicans, Muslims, Sen. John McCain, and others -- are no random acts of emotion, conservative pundits and campaign strategists told CNN. Instead, they indicate calculated tactical moves designed to stoke support among a conservative base that no longer worships Fox News as it once did.
> 
> In 2016, that *conservative base is coming to believe that Fox News is more in line with the increasingly despised Republican establishment than with the ultraconservatives who support insurgent candidates like Trump and Ted Cruz.*


Fox News slams Trump, says he has an extreme, sick obsession with Megyn Kelly



> The Republican debate season is over  no need to worry about boycotts anymore  and Fox News Channel is holding nothing back in its condemnation of Donald Trump's latest fusillade against network star Megyn Kelly.
> 
> The top-rated cable news channel issued the following statement Friday evening in response to yet another series of nasty and personal remarks by the GOP presidential front-runner:
> 
> Donald Trump's vitriolic attacks against Megyn Kelly and his extreme, sick obsession with her is beneath the dignity of a presidential candidate who wants to occupy the highest office in the land. Megyn is an exemplary journalist and one of the leading anchors in America. We're extremely proud of her phenomenal work and continue to fully support her throughout every day of *Trump's endless barrage of crude and sexist verbal assaults.* As the mother of three young children, with a successful law career and the second highest rated show in cable news,* it's especially deplorable for her to be repeatedly abused just for doing her job.*


Donald Trump has turned Fox Newss populism against itself. 



> Calling Fox News the establishment is both accurate and a clever bit of rhetorical jujitsu. The right-wing news network is, of course, completely integrated into the Republican Party, which is a big reason why it tried to clamp down on Trumps insurgent campaign. But Fox likes to portray itself as the underdog, fighting the supposed liberal media elite. Trump in effect out-foxed Fox, using Foxs own narrative against the network.


Donald Trump Will Skip the Fox News Debate



> Im going to be making a decision with Fox, but I probably wont bother doing the debate, Trump said at a press conference in Iowa Tuesday night. Im going to do something else in Iowa. Well have something where we raise money for the veterans and the Wounded Warriors, well do something simultaneously with the debate, but most likely Im not going to do the debate. *I didnt like the fact that they sent out press releases toying, talking about Putin, and playing games. I dont know what games Roger Ailes is playing, whats wrong over there?* Somethings wrong.


Ah ben c'est clair que Fox News tait vraiment  fond derrire Trump...

Study: 91 percent of recent network Trump coverage has been negative



> The mainstream-media critics over at the Media Research Center have been evaluating evaluative statements about President Trump on the three main nightly newscasts  ABCs World News Tonight, CBS Evening News and NBC Nightly News. Over the summer  June, July and August  91 percent of such statements have been negative, as opposed to 9 percent positive, the organization has determined. Analyzing the networks spin makes it clear that the goal of all of this heavy coverage is not to promote the President, but to punish him, write Rich Noyes and Mike Ciandella in a posting on NewsBusters, the very prolific blog of the MRC.


Ou  la limite on peut dire que Trump s'est servi des mdias en les manipulant.
Il a fait exprs de dire de la merde, pour que les mdias se focalisent sur lui, aprs le mcanisme "toute publicit est une bonne publicit" et voil.
Les mdias voulaient dmolir Trump et a l'a rendu plus fort, parce qu'une partie de la population se mfie des mdias.

Bon bref, pensez bien ce que vous voulez, moi je sais que Fox News crivait des articles ngatives  propos de Trump.
Et mme si Fox News soutenait Trump, a ne reprsente pas la majorit des mdias.
La grande majorit des mdias taient contre Trump.

----------


## el_slapper

> Et pourtant Trump repassera en 2020


Nous sommes en dmocratie reprsentative. Nos dirigeants nous reprsentent, sont  notre image. C'est donc bien possible.

(...el_slapper...regarde son propre prsident, et les alternatives...va pleurer dans un coin...).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nous sommes en dmocratie reprsentative. Nos dirigeants nous reprsentent, sont  notre image. C'est donc bien possible.


Trump vendait du rve, il promettait de faire revenir les usines aux USA, de faire revenir les soldats au lieu de participer  des guerres qui ne rapportent rien au peuple tasunien, de diminuer l'immigration clandestine, reconstruire les infrastructures (ya des ponts, routes, murs  rnover), etc.
C'tait "Make America Great Again" / "America First".
C'est normal que a plaise aux Left Behind :


Aux USA, c'est le chmage, la prcarit, les infrastructures pourri, etc.




> (...el_slapper...regarde son propre prsident, et les alternatives...va pleurer dans un coin...).


La dmocratie Franaise ne reprsente pas le peuple.
Gilets jaunes: les appels au rfrendum d'initiative populaire



> Le mouvement des  gilets jaunes  rassemble des Franais de tous bords politiques et de tous ges, dans toute la France. Lanc au dpart pour protester contre la hausse des prix des carburants, le mouvement a agrg de nombreuses revendications.* Mais beaucoup rclament une dmocratie plus participative et citoyenne.*





====
En France il y a des alternatives comme l'Union populaire rpublicaine, Solidarit et progrs, Rsistons, Debout la France.
On est pas oblig de ne regarder que La France insoumise, le Parti socialiste, Les Rpublicains (en marche a ne compte pas normalement en 2022 a n'existera plus).

----------


## Darkzinus

> Nous sommes en dmocratie reprsentative. Nos dirigeants nous reprsentent, sont  notre image. C'est donc bien possible.
> 
> (...el_slapper...regarde son propre prsident, et les alternatives...va pleurer dans un coin...).


C'est l le drame ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nos dirigeants nous reprsentent, sont  notre image.


Je ne suis pas d'accord.
Nos dirigeants ne nous reprsentent pas et ne sont pas  l'image du peuple.
Macron a t lu avec 18,9% des inscrits...
La plupart des gens qui ont vot pour lui au premier tour le regrettent aujourd'hui.

Peut-tre que pour Trump et les tasuniens a fonctionne mieux. (Trump parle au Peuple, Macron parle  l'UE...)
Mais en France le gouvernement est dconnect du peuple, c'est pour a que le mouvement des gilets jaunes est apparu.
Le peuple en a marre de payer toujours plus et de perdre des services.
Dans les petits villages il n'y a plus de gares, il n'y a plus de bureaux de poste, il n'y a plus de travail, les taxes / impts / charges ne cessent d'augmenter, mais ils n'ont rien en retour. (et en plus on a fait passer la limitation  80 km/h pour flasher encore plus de voitures)
Macron en  rien  foutre de ces gens l, il ne sait mme pas qu'ils existent, ils ignorent 50% des franais. (il faudrait plus de Jean Lasalle et moins de Macron  ::zoubi:: )

Il faut une dmocratie plus participative, il faut laisser le peuple voter les lois, au lieu de se faire trahir en boucle par des Sarkozy / Hollande / Macron.

Trump se bat pour faire revenir des jobs aux USA et c'est ce dont le peuple a besoin.
Dans l'UE on fait l'inverse, on exploite des polonais parce qu'ils cotent moins cher...

----------


## Sodium

> Il faut une dmocratie plus participative, il faut laisser le peuple voter les lois, au lieu de se faire trahir en boucle par des Sarkozy / Hollande / Macron.


Oui mais non, le peuple est dbile.
Si on coutait le peuple, on n'aurait jamais vot la fin de la peine de mort, le droit  l'avortement, le mariage pour tous...
Lorsque l'ensemble du peuple sera suffisamment duqu pour comprendre l'ensemble des enjeux d'une dcision en voyant au-del de ce qui touche directement sa petite personne, on pourra en rediscuter.




> Trump se bat pour faire revenir des jobs aux USA et c'est ce dont le peuple a besoin.


Pas spcialement non, le peuple a besoin de meilleures conditions de vie. Le fait qu'il y ait besoin d'un job pour vivre correctement aujourd'hui n'est qu'un symptme du fait que le capitalisme n'a pas su s'adapter  la modernit de ce sicle.
On aura toujours besoin de moins en moins de main d'oeuvre, des tches de plus en plus complexes vont tre automatises grce aux progrs de l'IA. Faire revenir des usines pour que le peuple puisse aller y trimer dans des conditions de merde n'est pas une bonne solution.

----------


## plegat

> Macron a t lu avec 18,9% des inscrits...


Hum, il n'a pas t lu au premier tour... 20.7 millions de voix sur 47.6 millions d'inscrit, a fait un peu plus que 18.9%...  :;): 


﻿﻿


> La plupart des gens qui ont vot pour lui au premier tour le regrettent aujourd'hui.


Alors a, pour avoir fait quelques prsidentielles, c'est un sentiment qu'on a aussi ressenti pour Mitterrand, Chirac, Sarkozy et Hollande.
Et comme l'a dit un homme politique se prnommant Charles, "les promesses des hommes politiques n'engagent que ceux qui y croient".




> Dans les petits villages il n'y a plus de gares


Euh... le mien n'a jamais eu de gare... celui de mes parents elle a d fermer quand ils ont dmoli la ligne dans les annes 40... ou alors tu parles des arrts de l'autocar...




> (il faudrait plus de Jean Lasalle et moins de Macron )


Bah on en a dj un, ce qui est pas mal, et tout le monde le prend pour un paysan (surtout les autres politiques). Chose qu'il est et qu'il revendique (je me souviens encore du "se canto" en plein hmicycle  ::D:  ). Mais c'est pjoratif dans notre socit actuelle... 





> Il faut une dmocratie plus participative, il faut laisser le peuple voter les lois


Eh b on n'a pas le cul sorti des ronces... le peuple n'existe pas. Le peuple c'est celui (ou celle) qui dort dans la rue, c'est celui qui trime et qui n'arrive pas  finir le mois, c'est celui qui a peur de perdre son boulot et de se retrouver  la rue avec sa femme et ses gosse, c'est celui qui en a chi et qui a un SUV maintenant et qui crame ses pneus au maximum parce que a cote une blinde, c'est celui qui est n avec un cuillre en argent dans la bouche, c'est celui qui crase tout le monde et qui ne sait que faire de son fric, c'est celui qui est  la tte du pays et est dans une galre monstre en ce moment, c'est celui qui est en face de tout ce petit monde dans la rue et qui ne veut pas se servir de sa matraque... tu crois que tout ce peuple va russir  se mettre d'accord? Que tout le monde va aller dans un seul sens? Chacun voudra tirer la couette  lui... et donc forcment,  la fin, il y aura toujours des pas contents...

Mais bon a serait  tester! (mme si pour le dernier rfrendum o on a dit qu'on voulait pas, Sarkozy a dit que le peuple tait trop con et l'a fait quand mme!)

----------


## Sodium

> Je ne suis pas d'accord.
> Nos dirigeants ne nous reprsentent pas et ne sont pas  l'image du peuple.
> Macron a t lu avec 18,9% des inscrits...


Justement, si le peuple tait moins dbile, on aurait eu le choix entre autre chose que l'ultralibralisme et l'extrme droite au second tour (pour la deuxime fois en quatre mandats).
Donc si, les lections sont  l'image du peuple : une partie qui ne pige rien qui vote pour le type qui prsente le mieux, une autre qui vote pour des discours de haine, et au final pas grand-monde qui vote pour un programme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Justement, si le peuple tait moins dbile, on aurait eu le choix entre autre chose que l'ultralibralisme et l'extrme droite au second tour (pour la deuxime fois en quatre mandats).
> Donc si, les lections sont  l'image du peuple : une partie qui ne pige rien qui vote pour le type qui prsente le mieux, une autre qui vote pour des discours de haine, et au final pas grand-monde qui vote pour un programme.


Et, le pire, une grosse partie qui ne vote pas et rle du vote des autres !  ::roll::  "Pays de merde !"  Guignols de l'info : L.Jospin  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui mais non, le peuple est dbile.
> Si on coutait le peuple, on n'aurait jamais vot la fin de la peine de mort, le droit  l'avortement, le mariage pour tous...


a on ne sait pas...
Si le peuple est "dbile" c'est parce que les mdias, les "spcialistes" et les politiciens font tout pour les abrutir.




> Pas spcialement non, le peuple a besoin de meilleures conditions de vie. Le fait qu'il y ait besoin d'un job pour vivre correctement aujourd'hui n'est qu'un symptme du fait que le capitalisme n'a pas su s'adapter  la modernit de ce sicle.


C'est bien beau votre projet utopique, mais c'est par dfinition irralisable.
On ne sera jamais 7 milliards  vivre correctement sans travailler. (de toute faon a polluerait beaucoup trop)




> Hum, il n'a pas t lu au premier tour... 20.7 millions de voix sur 47.6 millions d'inscrit, a fait un peu plus que 18.9%...


Le second tour ne compte pas, c'tait contre Marine...

Et c'est prcisment 18,19% des inscrits au premier tour (interieur.gouv.fr) :
Election prsidentielle 2017 : rsultats globaux du premier tour
Et dans ces 18,19% d'inscrits qui ont vot Macron, il y a 2/3 qui se sont fait manipul et que si ils avaient compris n'auraient pas soutenu le projet de Macron.
En fait seulement 6% des franais taient vraiment pour le projet de Macron.




> Alors a, pour avoir fait quelques prsidentielles, c'est un sentiment qu'on a aussi ressenti pour Mitterrand, Chirac, Sarkozy et Hollande.


Ya quand mme un gros fauss entre Chirac et Sarkozy.
Tout le monde dtestait Chirac, mais rtrospectivement, quand t'as vu Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron, tu te dis qu'il n'tait pas si mal.
Depuis Sarkozy la France est le petit chien des USA (Sarkozy a vendu 600 tonnes d'or Franais, et il a fait assassiner Kadhafi dans lintrt des USA), au moins Chirac et Jospin avaient dit non  l'intervention en Iraq.




> Justement, si le peuple tait moins dbile, on aurait eu le choix entre autre chose que l'ultralibralisme et l'extrme droite au second tour (pour la deuxime fois en quatre mandats)


Si les gens sont "dbiles" c'est  cause du systme qui fait tout pour que les gens ne comprennent rien.
Il n'y a jamais de dbat, tous les intervenants partagent la mme idologie.

a risque de finir en rvolution, un jour il faudra se dbarrasser de la classe dominante.

----------


## Sodium

> a on ne sait pas...


Bien sr qu'on le sait..
Le peuple tait hostile  Mitterand quand il a mis fin  la peine de mort.
Des dizaines de milliers d'abrutis sont sortis dans la rue foutre le bordel quand Hollande a mis en place le mariage pour tous.




> Si le peuple est "dbile" c'est parce que les mdias, les "spcialistes" et les politiciens font tout pour les abrutir.


Il me semble que le peuple dispose encore du libre arbitre...
C'est l'individu qui choisit de regarder TF1 plutt qu'Arte, d'couter RTL plutt que France Culture, de ne pas lire de livres (ou alors de la merde genre Musso), de s'abonner  des groupes Facebook complotistes plutt qu'aux milliers de chanes Youtube de vulgarisation scientifique ou d'analyse sociologique.
Personne ne met le flingue sur la tempe des gens pour les forcer  s'abrutir  ce que je sache.




> C'est bien beau votre projet utopique, mais c'est par dfinition irralisable.


Yep, c'est probablement ce qu'on disait du temps de l'abolition du serfage, de la fin de la traite ngrire, des premiers mouvements sociaux qui ont mens  la scurit sociale et aux congs pays...
Tout parat toujours irralisable sans volont politique et/ou sociale derrire.




> Si les gens sont "dbiles" c'est  cause du systme qui fait tout pour que les gens ne comprennent rien.


Toujours ce fameux "systme" qui serait constitu d'une seule entit manipulant l'opinion publique et les gouvernements...
Le systme comme tu dis est constitu d'innombrables entits individuelles et ont toutes leurs propres intrts qui entrent gnralement en conflit.




> Il n'y a jamais de dbat, tous les intervenants partagent la mme idologie.


Eh bien on ne doit pas vivre dans le mme monde car personnellement, des dbats, j'en entends tous les jours avec des opposants qui expriment gnralement leurs opinions de manire virulente.
Si tu ne t'intresse pas  la politique et que tu prfres te concentrer sur des contenus qui t'abrutissent, c'est ton choix mais ne viens pas en faire une gnralit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Des dizaines de milliers d'abrutis sont sortis dans la rue foutre le bordel quand Hollande a mis en place le mariage pour tous.


On aurait du faire un rfrendum pour la mariage pour tous.
Le peuple aurait du tre consult.




> Il me semble que le peuple dispose encore du libre arbitre...


Les gens subissent la propagande des journaux, des chaines TV, des radios, etc.
Maintenant des gens commencent  aller chercher l'information ailleurs et le systme se met en guerre contre internet, en disant que ce n'est que fake news...




> Tout parat toujours irralisable sans volont politique et/ou sociale derrire.


Sans travailler le mieux que tu puisses avoir c'est le RSA, tant qu'on arrive  la financer...
a permet de survivre pas de vivre.
Faut arrter de rver, on aura jamais un bon niveau de vie sans travailler.

Dans notre monde capitaliste les gens ont besoin de travailler.
Il faudrait changer de modle conomique, donc bonne chance...
De toute faon il y a trop d'humains, donc pourquoi les gouvernements maintiendraient en vie des gens qui ne produisent rien ?




> Toujours ce fameux "systme" qui serait constitu d'une seule entit manipulant l'opinion publique et les gouvernements...


Les politiciens, les mdias et les gros patrons sont dans la mme bulle.
Ils font partie des mmes groupes, parfois ils sont dans la mme loge.
Il y a des trucs comme le dner du sicle, le club Bilderberg, le dner du CRIF, etc.




> Eh bien on ne doit pas vivre dans le mme monde car personnellement, des dbats, j'en entends tous les jours avec des opposants qui expriment gnralement leurs opinions de manire virulente.


Dans les mdias je n'entend jamais d'argument contre :
- l'UE
- le libre change
- laccueil des migrants, etc

Quand un "conomiste" est invit c'est pour dire que tout va mieux.
Quand un "scientifique" est invit c'est pour dire qu' cause du CO2 produit par l'homme, la vie va disparaitre de la plante

Olivier Delamarche n'est plus invit sur BFM Business depuis llection de Macron.
Heureusement il y a Frdric Tadde sur RT  ::P:

----------


## el_slapper

> Bien sr qu'on le sait..
> Le peuple tait hostile  Mitterand quand il a mis fin  la peine de mort.
> Des dizaines de milliers d'abrutis sont sortis dans la rue foutre le bordel quand Hollande a mis en place le mariage pour tous.


Soit gentil avec les abrutis, merci, ils ne mritent pas cette comparaison.




> Il me semble que le peuple dispose encore du libre arbitre...
> C'est l'individu qui choisit de regarder TF1 plutt qu'Arte, d'couter RTL plutt que France Culture, de ne pas lire de livres (ou alors de la merde genre Musso), de s'abonner  des groupes Facebook complotistes plutt qu'aux milliers de chanes Youtube de vulgarisation scientifique ou d'analyse sociologique.
> Personne ne met le flingue sur la tempe des gens pour les forcer  s'abrutir  ce que je sache.


Mmmmh, mieux vaut lire Musso que rien du tout. C'est presque sans faute de franais, c'est donc une rfrence pour des gens qui ont bien besoin de remonter leur niveau. Aprs, je n'arriverais jamais  comprendre ce qui peut pousser les terre-platistes - si ce n'est peut-tre un besoin existentiel fort de rebellion, pour se sentir suprieur quand il n'y a aucun raison objective de se sentir suprieur.




> Yep, c'est probablement ce qu'on disait du temps de l'abolition du servage, de la fin de la traite ngrire, des premiers mouvements sociaux qui ont mens  la scurit sociale et aux congs pays...
> Tout parat toujours irralisable sans volont politique et/ou sociale derrire.


a ne veut pas dire que tout est possible. Il y avait une volont trs forte derrire d'utopie communiste, les nazis n'ont pas russi  briser cette volont...pourtant, a s'est fini en jus de boudin




> Toujours ce fameux "systme" qui serait constitu d'une seule entit manipulant l'opinion publique et les gouvernements...
> Le systme comme tu dis est constitu d'innombrables entits individuelles et ont toutes leurs propres intrts qui entrent gnralement en conflit.


1000 fois a. C'est ce que ne pigent pas les complotistes. C'est un biais connu de l'me humaine de chercher un sens derrire tout ce qui se passe. C'est souvent utile de chercher  comprendre pourquoi le lion se balade toujours prs du point d'eau  13h00. Mais comme tout biais, a tourne parfois dans le vide.




> Eh bien on ne doit pas vivre dans le mme monde car personnellement, des dbats, j'en entends tous les jours avec des opposants qui expriment gnralement leurs opinions de manire virulente.
> Si tu ne t'intresse pas  la politique et que tu prfres te concentrer sur des contenus qui t'abrutissent, c'est ton choix mais ne viens pas en faire une gnralit.


C'est aussi quand mme le pige d'internet de nos jours : les moteurs de recherche sont tellement fins qu'ils vont filtrer les rponses qui ne te conviennent pas. Un incel et moi pouvons faire la mme recherche sur les droits de la femme, nous aurons des rsultats radicalement diffrents. Donc, pour avoir un vrai dbat, il faut se forcer  chercher. Sur les points d'actu majeurs, je regarde toujours le Figaro et le Monde, plus un ou deux mdias trangers au pif. Ca permet d'avoir des interprtations varies(mme si je ne suis pas du tout dans la ligne du Figaro, on va dire, ils sont factuellement impeccables, en gnral).

----------


## Sodium

> Dans les mdias je n'entend jamais d'argument contre :
> - l'UE
> - le libre change
> - laccueil des migrants, etc
> 
> Quand un "conomiste" est invit c'est pour dire que tout va mieux.
> Quand un "scientifique" est invit c'est pour dire qu' cause du CO2 produit par l'homme, la vie va disparaitre de la plante
> 
> Olivier Delamarche n'est plus invit sur BFM Business depuis llection de Macron.
> Heureusement il y a Frdric Tadde sur RT


Ton discours mlangeant allgrement complotisme, climato-scepticisme et extrme droite me fatigue, je vais donc arrter de te rpondre sur ce fil.
Des discours anti-UE, anti-migrants etc j'en entends partout, les candidats d'extrme droite sont rgulirement invits dans des missions comme On n'est pas couchs ou l'mission politique sur France 2 par exemple.

Quant au changement climatique, il ne te vient pas tout simplement  l'esprit qu'il s'agit d'un fait tellement tabli et document scientifiquement qu'il faut aujourd'hui tre compltement ignorant et/ou stupide pour le rfuter, et qu'il n'y a donc pas d'intrt d'en dbattre ? Ca serait un peu comme dbattre de la gravit ou du fait que la terre est ronde : il y aura toujours des simples d'esprit pour en douter mais il n'y a aucun intrt  les inviter sur des plateaux tl pour qu'ils viennent dverser leur btise.

----------


## Edrixal

> Et, le pire, une grosse partie qui ne vote pas et rle du vote des autres !  "Pays de merde !"  Guignols de l'info : L.Jospin


J'vais prendre mon cas, premier tour j'ai voter, second tour j'ai pas voulut choisir entre deux dirigeant qui aller m'entuber svre pour tre polis.
a ne m'empche pas de rler, au contraire. Si j'avais voter pour Macron j'aurais juste eu  fermer ma gueule parce que j'aurais voter pour ce qu'il fait aujourd'hui. Si j'avais voter Lepen idem. C'est justement parce que je ne voulais aucun des deux qu'aujourd'hui je me permet de l'ouvrir.

Donc non, ne pas voter ne veux pas dire "j'm'en fous" mais, a peut surtout vouloir dire "Je ne veut aucun d'entre eux.".




> Bien sr qu'on le sait..
> Le peuple tait hostile  Mitterand quand il a mis fin  la peine de mort.
> Des dizaines de milliers d'abrutis sont sortis dans la rue foutre le bordel quand Hollande a mis en place le mariage pour tous.


Pour moi, tu ne regarde que le coter immerg de l'iceberg. J'veut dire pour le mariage pour tous par exemple, les sondages tait certes limite mais dans l'ensemble la majorit t plutt pour. S'il le peuple avais voter il n'est pas dit que le projet aurais t refuser, parce que les extrmistes religieux fouler le pav.
On oublie souvent la force de la masse silencieuse, c'est  dire ceux qui ne gueule par partout qu'il faut faire ci ou a, mais qui agissent.




> Il me semble que le peuple dispose encore du libre arbitre...
> C'est l'individu qui choisit de regarder TF1 plutt qu'Arte, d'couter RTL plutt que France Culture, de ne pas lire de livres (ou alors de la merde genre Musso), de s'abonner  des groupes Facebook complotistes plutt qu'aux milliers de chanes Youtube de vulgarisation scientifique ou d'analyse sociologique.
> Personne ne met le flingue sur la tempe des gens pour les forcer  s'abrutir  ce que je sache.


H... En ralit pas vraiment. Dj il n'y  pas qu'une culture type Arte ou France Culture. Il y  diffrent type de culture qui intressent diffrent type de personnes. Le problme c'est que la culture Arte ou France Culture sont plutt restreinte. (Mme si Arte fait des tests, a reste trs particulier). Y'avais bien France 4 qui  une poque  tenter de nouvelle chose qui n'tait pas inintressante mais les tte pensante on arrter.
Du coup si t'es pas trop fan de la culture proposer par Arte,  la tl, il reste surtout beaucoup de dchet. Alors aprs...

Idem pour la lecture, certain sont plus  l'aise que d'autre et un bon film peut donner tout autant de culture qu'un bon livre (Voire mme, donner envie de lire ?!). Le tout tant d'y avoir accs pour pas trop chre. Tout comme le thtre, l'opra, ect... Tout a  un prix.
Quand au groupe sur FB, pareil, t'a le choix, mais si ton entourage comporte quelques complotiste, FB va naturellement te proposer ce genre de groupe. J'ai deux personnes dans mes amis adepte des complots. Ils n'y croient pas vraiment mais aime voir ce qu'il ce dit, et y rflchir. Bha j'ai rgulirement des propositions de groupe complotiste qui apparaisse dans mon fils d'actualit.
Encore une fois tu peut faire le choix de ne pas y aller, mais c'est toujours la mme histoire,  force de voir certaine chose, on fini par y croire. Si tu te rpte tous les jours que la terre est plate,  un moment tu verra que tu va finir par y croire, mme si actuellement tu sais que c'est impossible. C'est le principe du matraquage. Donc le choix en thorie tu l'a, dans la pratique c'est pas aussi simple,  moins de vivre isoler de tout. Mais bon, l niveau culture...  :;): 




> Toujours ce fameux "systme" qui serait constitu d'une seule entit manipulant l'opinion publique et les gouvernements...
> Le systme comme tu dis est constitu d'innombrables entits individuelles et ont toutes leurs propres intrts qui entrent gnralement en conflit.


C'est l'ensemble de ses entits individuelles qui saffronte qui crer ce systme. Chacune tentant de garder le pouvoir, ou juste de survivre ou de s'lever un peut plus. C'est cette mentalit qui crer le systme, mais c'est aussi le systme qui crer cette mentalit. Nous somme dans un cercle finalement. Je ne sais pas si je me fait bien comprendre ^^'




> Eh bien on ne doit pas vivre dans le mme monde car personnellement, des dbats, j'en entends tous les jours avec des opposants qui expriment gnralement leurs opinions de manire virulente.
> Si tu ne t'intresse pas  la politique et que tu prfres te concentrer sur des contenus qui t'abrutissent, c'est ton choix mais ne viens pas en faire une gnralit.


Les dbats en politique sont toujours les mmes. L'inscurit (terrorisme, Islam, migrant), l'Argent (Taxe, Impot, Aide sociale), l'Europe. Aprs d'une personne  l'autre ils gueules juste le plus fort pour "dfendre" leur ide. Et une fois lue ils font a peut prs tous la mme chose. Les dbats politiques ce ressemble tous plus ou moins, seul certain amne de vrais question et des points de vue diffrent, mais ils sont souvent mis de coter et ont une visibilit trs faible.

Quant au dbat sur les rseaux sociaux, je pense pas qu'il y ai besoin d'argumenter plus que a  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Des discours anti-UE, anti-migrants etc j'en entends partout


Il y en a rarement et quand il y en a c'est pour dire que les anti UE sont des mchants...
Parler dextrme droite, c'est pour discrditer l'opposant, alors que je suis plus de gauche  ::P: 

Je ne dis pas que les critiques envers l'UE ont raison, je dis que a manque de dbat.
On ne voit que le point de vue des pro UE, c'est un peu dommage...
Il y a plein d'excellents conomistes qui expliquent que l'UE est un problme, mais on les entend pas dans les mdias mainstream.




> Quant au changement climatique, il ne te vient pas tout simplement  l'esprit qu'il s'agit d'un fait tellement tabli


Ok il y a un changement climatique (en mme temps le climat change en permanence...).
Ce que je dis c'est que le CO2 clipse toutes les autres pollution (et il y en a des plus grave).
Pendant qu'on parle du CO2, on ne parle pas des ocans, des requins, des abeilles, de la mort du sol  cause de l'industrie chimique (Bayer), etc.

----------


## Sodium

> Pour moi, tu ne regarde que le coter immerg de l'iceberg. J'veut dire pour le mariage pour tous par exemple, les sondages tait certes limite mais dans l'ensemble la majorit t plutt pour. S'il le peuple avais voter il n'est pas dit que le projet aurais t refuser, parce que les extrmistes religieux fouler le pav.
> On oublie souvent la force de la masse silencieuse, c'est  dire ceux qui ne gueule par partout qu'il faut faire ci ou a, mais qui agissent.


Sur un sujet de socit, il y a toujours trois publics : ceux qui sont pour, ceux qui sont contres et ce qui s'en foutent.

Si l'on prend le sujet du mariage pour tous, a donne : 

- ceux qui sont pour : les homos (et encore, pas tous) ainsi qu'une poigne de gens  l'chelle du pays qui se sentent concerns.
- ceux qui sont contre : les cathos et les racs, visiblement a fait assez de monde pour foutre un beau bordel dans le pays
- ceux qui s'en foutent : l'immense majorit de la population

Donc aucune chance qu'une loi de ce genre passe au referendum populaire.
Le referendum, c'est une bonne ide si l'ensemble du peuple dispose d'un haut niveau d'ducation et se prsente aux urnes, ce qui n'arrivera probablement jamais.

----------


## Charvalos

> J'vais prendre mon cas, premier tour j'ai voter, second tour j'ai pas voulut choisir entre deux dirigeant qui aller m'entuber svre pour tre polis.
> a ne m'empche pas de rler, au contraire. Si j'avais voter pour Macron j'aurais juste eu  fermer ma gueule parce que j'aurais voter pour ce qu'il fait aujourd'hui. Si j'avais voter Lepen idem. C'est justement parce que je ne voulais aucun des deux qu'aujourd'hui je me permet de l'ouvrir.
> 
> Donc non, ne pas voter ne veux pas dire "j'm'en fous" mais, a peut surtout vouloir dire "Je ne veut aucun d'entre eux.".


Bah si, ne pas voter veut dire "je m'en fous".

Par contre, voter blanc montre que tu t'intresses mais que tu ne veux aucun des deux. (La prise en compte du vote blanc est un autre dbat).

----------


## Sodium

> J'vais prendre mon cas, premier tour j'ai voter, second tour j'ai pas voulut choisir entre deux dirigeant qui aller m'entuber svre pour tre polis.
> a ne m'empche pas de rler, au contraire. Si j'avais voter pour Macron j'aurais juste eu  fermer ma gueule parce que j'aurais voter pour ce qu'il fait aujourd'hui. Si j'avais voter Lepen idem. C'est justement parce que je ne voulais aucun des deux qu'aujourd'hui je me permet de l'ouvrir.


Dsol mais on ne peut pas lgitimer le fait de ne pas avoir vot contre l'extrme droite...
Plutt 1000 Macrons qu'un Lepen.

----------


## el_slapper

> Sur un sujet de socit, il y a toujours trois publics : ceux qui sont pour, ceux qui sont contres et ce qui s'en foutent.
> 
> Si l'on prend le sujet du mariage pour tous, a donne : 
> 
> - ceux qui sont pour : les homos (et encore, pas tous) ainsi qu'une poigne de gens  l'chelle du pays qui se sentent concerns.
> - ceux qui sont contre : les cathos et les racs, visiblement a fait assez de monde pour foutre un beau bordel dans le pays
> - ceux qui s'en foutent : l'immense majorit de la population
> 
> Donc aucune chance qu'une loi de ce genre passe au referendum populaire.
> Le referendum, c'est une bonne ide si l'ensemble du peuple dispose d'un haut niveau d'ducation et se prsente aux urnes, ce qui n'arrivera probablement jamais.


Et le bordel qui s'en est suivi m'a permis de me faire mon opinion. Les arguments des "pour" taient, euh, peu convaincants, mais quand j'ai vu que l'argumentation des "contre" se rsumait  un mur de haine, je me suis dit que bon, les gens concerns avaient le droit aux mmes droits que moi. Surtout pour se protger de ladite haine plus que par galitarisme forcen, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Plutt 1000 Macrons qu'un Lepen.


Je dteste cette faon de penser...
C'est  cause de ce raisonnement que Macron a t lu avec 18,19% des inscrits...
Le systme a fait en sorte de pousser le FN pour qu'il soit au second tour, comme a doit tre dit dans cette vido il me semble (vers 5:50) :



Au moins le FN n'a jamais t lu, il n'a jamais eu le pouvoir, il n'est responsable de rien.
La destruction du pays a vient de l'UMP, du PS et d'LREM.
Le FN est l'pouvantail qui pousse les gens  voter UMPS.

===
Si le vote blanc tait comptabilis on aurait pu dire "ni Macron ni Marine".
Perso je ne suis pas convaincu que le FN avec Philippot aurait t pire qu'LREM...
RN a va tre autre chose...

----------


## Edrixal

> Sur un sujet de socit, il y a toujours trois publics : ceux qui sont pour, ceux qui sont contres et ce qui s'en foutent.
> 
> Si l'on prend le sujet du mariage pour tous, a donne : 
> 
> - ceux qui sont pour : les homos (et encore, pas tous) ainsi qu'une poigne de gens  l'chelle du pays qui se sentent concerns.
> - ceux qui sont contre : les cathos et les racs, visiblement a fait assez de monde pour foutre un beau bordel dans le pays
> - ceux qui s'en foutent : l'immense majorit de la population
> 
> Donc aucune chance qu'une loi de ce genre passe au referendum populaire.
> Le referendum, c'est une bonne ide si l'ensemble du peuple dispose d'un haut niveau d'ducation et se prsente aux urnes, ce qui n'arrivera probablement jamais.


C'est un point de vue trs rducteur. Dans mon entourage je connais quelques homo et pourtant ont t tous pour cette lois. Et si on avais du aller voter on ce serait dplacer en nombre. Et je pense pas tre une exception. Donc dans ta premire ligne ce n'est pas "qu'une poigne de gens  l'chelle du pays".
Enfin aprs on ne saura jamais vraiment, a moins d'avoir un rfrendum.




> Bah si, ne pas voter veut dire "je m'en fous".
> 
> Par contre, voter blanc montre que tu t'intresses mais que tu ne veux aucun des deux. (La prise en compte du vote blanc est un autre dbat).


Non et 1.000 fois non. Voter blanc aurais une utilit, si une majorit de vote blanc voulais dire lection nulle et on recommence. (Ou tout autre chose qui annulerais llection en cours jusqu' ce qu'un vrais candidat soit accepter par une vrais majorit.)
C'est pas une simple question de prise en compte du vote dans les stats, c'est aussi et surtout la valeur du vote. Quand tu vote pour un candidat, ton vote compte dans les stats et il  une valeur sur llection. Que tu aille voter blanc ou non cela ne change rien, que ce soit au comptage ou sur le rsultat. Alors pourquoi ce faire chier  perdre 30 minutes 1h de temps pour que ton vote disparaisse ? Aucun intrt, j'tais bien mieux  m'occuper ailleurs et autrement.




> Dsol mais on ne peut pas lgitimer le fait de ne pas avoir vot contre l'extrme droite...
> Plutt 1000 Macrons qu'un Lepen.


Si t'a voter pour Macron, a mon sens, c'est que tu souhaitais sa politique. Voter contre une autre politique n'a aucun sens.
C'est comme entrer dans un magasin, voir deux objets inutilisable et choisir le moins poussireux des deux, parce que bon, il faut bien acheter un truc...

Ce qu'il manque  notre dmocratie c'est la possibilit de dire qu'aucun des candidats ne peut reprsenter les Franais et qu'il faut recommencer llection avec des personnes moins pourris par les tunes et avec de vrais ide. Parce qu'au final ce n'est qu'une minorit qui dcide et on vois le rsultats...

----------


## Sodium

> C'est un point de vue trs rducteur. Dans mon entourage je connais quelques homo et pourtant ont t tous pour cette lois. Et si on avais du aller voter on ce serait dplacer en nombre. Et je pense pas tre une exception. Donc dans ta premire ligne ce n'est pas "qu'une poigne de gens  l'chelle du pays".


C'est un point de vue trs rducteur et une mauvaise analyse que de penser qu'une majorit de gens pensent et agissent comme tu l'aurais fait.




> Si t'a voter pour Macron, a mon sens, c'est que tu souhaitais sa politique. Voter contre une autre politique n'a aucun sens.


Voter contre un parti qui prne l'expulsion des migrants, la stigmatisation des minorits et une sortie de l'Europe, j'appelle a un devoir citoyen personnellement.




> Ce qu'il manque  notre dmocratie c'est la possibilit de dire qu'aucun des candidats ne peut reprsenter les Franais et qu'il faut recommencer llection avec des personnes moins pourris par les tunes et avec de vrais ide. Parce qu'au final ce n'est qu'une minorit qui dcide et on vois le rsultats...


Ca existe dj, a s'appelle le premier tour des prsidentielles...

----------


## Edrixal

> C'est un point de vue trs rducteur et une mauvaise analyse que de penser qu'une majorit de gens pensent et agissent comme tu l'aurais fait.


Sur quel critre t'es tu baser pour dfinir le rsultat probable de ton coter ?  ::roll:: 




> Voter contre un parti qui prne l'expulsion des migrants, la stigmatisation des minorits et une sortie de l'Europe, j'appelle a un devoir citoyen personnellement.


Voter pour un partie qui prne la finance, la destruction des acquis sociaux et l'appauvrissement du peuple c'est pas un devoir citoyen personnellement.




> Ca existe dj, a s'appelle le premier tour des prsidentielles...


Etttt... Non. Sinon le second tour aurais t Macron contre l'abstention.

Mais tournons les choses autrement, disons que les 22.23% d'abstention du premier tour (Qui reprsente bien plus de monde que ceux qui ont voter Macron au premier tour !) soit constituer uniquement de personne qui ce moque de la politique. Il n'en reste pas moins qu'au second tour, nous avions un duel Macron Lepen qui rassembler respectivement 24.01% et 21.30% des votes. Soit un total de 45.31%. Ont ce retrouve donc avec un second tour souhaitez par une minorit de Franais.
Il y  donc une majorit de Franais qui ce retrouve obliger de voter pour un candidat qu'ils ne souhaite pas...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y  donc une majorit de Franais qui ce retrouve obliger de voter pour un candidat qu'ils ne souhaite pas...


En 2017 c'tait violent, les lecteurs de la France Insoumise disaient "aujourd'hui je vote Macron, mais ds demain je serais dans la rue  manifester contre lui".
La dmocratie Franaise ne fonctionne pas, il faut tout re-concevoir depuis le dbut.

Et les mdias disaient faisaient une grosse pub pour Macron :

----------


## Sodium

> Sur quel critre t'es tu baser pour dfinir le rsultat probable de ton coter ?


Encore une fois, sur le fait que les gens sont dbiles et ne se proccupent que de ce qui les touchent directement, j'en ai de nouvelles preuves chaque jour.

Un exemple rcent :
- Le climat se drgle et une bonne partie de la plante ne sera peut-tre plus vivable d'ici 30 ans : rien  foutre
- Les migrants qui prissent en mer : qu'ils crvent
- Augmentation de quelques centimes du prix de l'essence : guerre civile !




> Voter pour un partie qui prne la finance, la destruction des acquis sociaux et l'appauvrissement du peuple c'est pas un devoir citoyen personnellement.


Entre la grippe et le cancer stade terminal avec mtastases, on vote pour la grippe quand on a un minimum de bon sens, c'est tout.
Tu pourras essayer de justifier a comme tu veux, ce n'est tout simplement pas justifiable.




> Soit un total de 45.31%. Ont ce retrouve donc avec un second tour souhaitez par une minorit de Franais.
> Il y  donc une majorit de Franais qui ce retrouve obliger de voter pour un candidat qu'ils ne souhaite pas...


Encore une fois, les gens n'avaient qu' aller voter au premier tour et faire un vrai choix, pas voter par ras-le-bol ou envie de foutre le bordel.
Si vous attendez que l'ensemble de la population franaise tombe d'accord sur le rsultat d'une lection avant d'accepter un prsident, vous allez pulvriser le record de la Belgique niveau dure de pays sans gouvernement.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Entre la grippe et le cancer stade terminal avec mtastases, on vote pour la grippe quand on a un minimum de bon sens, c'est tout.
> Tu pourras essayer de justifier a comme tu veux, ce n'est tout simplement pas justifiable.


Tu sous-estime largement Macron tout en surestimant Le Pen. Le Pen aurait t un dsastre, certes, mais le pays ne se serait pas dsintgr ou fini  feu et  sang, hein. Enfin pas plus  feu et  sang qu'actuellement  ::aie::  Et Macron, c'est aussi un dsastre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'vais prendre mon cas, premier tour j'ai voter, second tour j'ai pas voulut choisir entre deux dirigeant qui aller m'entuber svre pour tre polis.
> a ne m'empche pas de rler, au contraire. Si j'avais voter pour Macron j'aurais juste eu  fermer ma gueule parce que j'aurais voter pour ce qu'il fait aujourd'hui. Si j'avais voter Lepen idem. C'est justement parce que je ne voulais aucun des deux qu'aujourd'hui je me permet de l'ouvrir.
> 
> Donc non, ne pas voter ne veux pas dire "j'm'en fous" mais, a peut surtout vouloir dire "Je ne veut aucun d'entre eux.".


D'abord, comme le sujet tait "Macron n'a fait que 19% au 1er tour", je parlais donc surtout du premier tour, l, il y avait du choix.
Ensuite, si aucun des choix ne te conviens, tu as le vote blanc. Certes, il est mal gr par le systme actuel, mais il a une signification diffrente de l'abstention. Car, si la personne s'est dplace pour aller voter blanc, c'est bien pour dire "je ne veux aucun d'entre eux", il ne peut pas y avoir de confusion avec "je m'en fous".

Par exemple, au second tour, pour ma part, j'ai revot pour le mme candidat qu'au premier tour, mme s'il avait t limin. Je sais que a compte dans les votes "nuls", mais au moins, j'ai montr que "je ne m'en fous pas, par contre entre Macron et Le Pen, je ne voyais pas de diffrence suffisante pour voter pour l'un ou pour l'autre". 





> Bah si, ne pas voter veut dire "je m'en fous".
> 
> Par contre, voter blanc montre que tu t'intresses mais que tu ne veux aucun des deux. (La prise en compte du vote blanc est un autre dbat).


Tout  fait d'accord. 




> Dsol mais on ne peut pas lgitimer le fait de ne pas avoir vot contre l'extrme droite...
> Plutt 1000 Macrons qu'un Lepen.


Dsol, mais a c'est le discours de la bienpensante classe politique qui ne cherche par cette diabolisation qu' se maintenir au pouvoir. Le mme discours alarmiste aurait eu lieu si FI avait t  la place du FN. 
Alors certes, le FN n'est pas le truc cool qu'on aurait envie de voir au pouvoir, mais a fait 40 ans qu'on nous dit "Tout sauf le FN", et 40 ans que la situation se dgrade. Nos reprsentants de la ploutocratie sous-jacente ne sont que pour s'assurer que l'argent va bien dans la poche des banquiers et autres actionnaires rentiers. Alors, aujourd'hui, le "tout plutt que le FN", a sent un peu le moisi.

----------


## Sodium

> Tu sous-estime largement Macron tout en surestimant Le Pen. Le Pen aurait t un dsastre, certes, mais le pays ne se serait pas dsintgr ou fini  feu et  sang, hein. Enfin pas plus  feu et  sang qu'actuellement Et Macron, c'est aussi un dsastre.


Dj a dpend pour qui hein. Ca n'aurait peut-tre pas chang ton quotidien tant que cela, mais si tu tais immigr (lgal ou non) ? Homo ? Transgenre ?
Sans parler d'une ventuelle sortie de la France de l'union europenne qui aurait foutu le bordel pendant une bonne vingtaine d'annes.




> Dsol, mais a c'est le discours de la bienpensante classe politique qui ne cherche par cette diabolisation qu' se maintenir au pouvoir.


Dsol mais c'est le discours de tous les complotistes bas du front.

----------


## Ryu2000

> - Le climat se drgle et une bonne partie de la plante ne sera peut-tre plus vivable d'ici 30 ans : rien  foutre


a faut le dire au gouvernement des USA, de Chine, d'Inde, etc.
La France produit peu de pollution. (par contre le peuple paie cher pour l'cologie)




> - Augmentation de quelques centimes du prix de l'essence : guerre civile !



En 1999 1L de Diesel cotait l'quivalent de 60 centimes d'euro, vous savez combien a cote aujourd'hui ?

En plus il y a de l'inflation, avec 100 t'achtes de moins en moins de choses.
Toutes les taxes et impts augmentent

Le mouvement des gilets jaunes demande un changement de dmocratie, ils veulent que le peuple puisse s'exprimer (c'est une rvolution).
Les gens en ont marre des Sarkozy / Hollande / Macron qui ne font que de suivre les GOPE de Bruxelles...






> Entre la grippe et le cancer stade terminal avec mtastases, on vote pour la grippe quand on a un minimum de bon sens


Malheureusement les franais ont choisi le cancer en phase terminal (Macron a t lu  ::(: ).
On ne sait mme pas si la France existera toujours aprs 5 ans de Macron  ::(:  C'est trs inquitant...




> Encore une fois, les gens n'avaient qu' aller voter au premier tour et faire un vrai choix, pas voter par ras-le-bol ou envie de foutre le bordel.


Les mdias ont dit aux franais de voter Macron, ils ont vot Macron...
C'est a le drame.

Macro n'avait rien  foutre au second tour de la prsidentielle.
a aurait du tre Fillon ou Melenchon  la place de Macron.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Dj a dpend pour qui hein. Ca n'aurait peut-tre pas chang ton quotidien tant que cela, mais si tu tais immigr (lgal ou non) ? Homo ? Transgenre ?
> Sans parler d'une ventuelle sortie de la France de l'union europenne qui aurait foutu le bordel pendant une bonne vingtaine d'annes.


Bah dj je suis immigr (et naturalis, mais pas en 2017). Aprs pour la sortie de l'UE, faut se tenir  jour, MLP y a renonc, c'est en grande partie pour a que Philippot l'a lche.

----------


## stardeath

> Dj a dpend pour qui hein. Ca n'aurait peut-tre pas chang ton quotidien tant que cela, mais si tu tais immigr (lgal ou non) ? Homo ? Transgenre ?
> Sans parler d'une ventuelle sortie de la France de l'union europenne qui aurait foutu le bordel pendant une bonne vingtaine d'annes.


de un, ta vision est court-termiste (bizarre quand on t'entend vouloir sauver la plante), peut tre qu' long terme les consquences seraient bonnes, mais a, on ne le saura jamais, vu qu'on nous rabche sans cesse que si on vote diffremment de la doxa en place, on s'en va vers une apocalypse.




> Dsol mais c'est le discours de tous les complotistes bas du front.


c'est d'ailleurs pour a que les votes des extrmes sont de plus en plus prsent, les gens n'y croient plus, faut pas chercher plus loin, les lites d'hier et d'aujourd'hui nous ont conduit vers ce gouffre.
et c'est pas en accusant ceux des extrmes que a va arranger les choses, a va surtout leur faire de la pub.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sans parler d'une ventuelle sortie de la France de l'union europenne qui aurait foutu le bordel pendant une bonne vingtaine d'annes.


La sortie de l'UE a n'a rien  voir avec les extrmes, alors ok la FI et le FN en ont parl, mais il y a aussi l'UPR et c'est un parti centriste  :;):  ::P: 
Si un gros pays (France, Italie, etc) quitte l'UE aprs le Royaume Uni ce sera la fin de l'UE.
Jusqu' prsent le bilan de l'UE est catastrophique, au bout d'un moment il faut arrter de s'acharner et passer  autre chose...
Le nombre de personnes critique envers l'UE ne cesse d'augmenter.

----------


## plegat

> Plutt 1000 Macrons qu'un Lepen.


Bah a dpend... avec Marine a aurait peut-tre pt en juin, et on ne se glerait pas au milieu du rond-point en dcembre... 

 ::dehors:: 





> Etttt... Non. Sinon le second tour aurais t Macron contre l'abstention.


N'importe quoi... on va faire un second tour avec le candidat de ceux qui s'en foutent?  ::aie:: 





> Mais tournons les choses autrement, disons que les 22.23% d'abstention du premier tour (Qui reprsente bien plus de monde que ceux qui ont voter Macron au premier tour !) soit constituer uniquement de personne qui ce moque de la politique. Il n'en reste pas moins qu'au second tour, nous avions un duel Macron Lepen qui rassembler respectivement 24.01% et 21.30% des votes. Soit un total de 45.31%. Ont ce retrouve donc avec un second tour souhaitez par une minorit de Franais.
> Il y  donc une majorit de Franais qui ce retrouve obliger de voter pour un candidat qu'ils ne souhaite pas...


Comme en 1995 et 2002...
En 1974, les deux candidats cumulaient 75% des votes du premier tour. Mitterrand avait 10 points d'avance sur Giscard au 1er tour, et il n'est pas pass.

Si les prsidentielles se limitaient  une histoire de majorit de Franais, on n'aurait pas eu les prsidents qu'on a eu.

Dj qu'on arrte la multiplicit des partis et des candidats, a simplifiera un peu. Parce qu'entre l'extreme droite, la droite de la droite, le centre de la droite, la droite du centre, le centre droite, le centre, et pareil ct gauche, on parpille un peu les voix!

----------


## Sodium

> de un, ta vision est court-termiste (bizarre quand on t'entend vouloir sauver la plante), peut tre qu' long terme les consquences seraient bonnes, mais a, on ne le saura jamais, vu qu'on nous rabche sans cesse que si on vote diffremment de la doxa en place, on s'en va vers une apocalypse.


Euh non, la vision court-termiste est justement celle de l'extrme droite et ce que Trump met actuellement en place : expulsion des immigrs, mise en place de taxes dissuasives sur les importations, cartement de toutes politiques en faveur du climat... Sauf qu'un jour il faudra bien payer la facture. Rien que d'un point de vue cologique, les castastrophes climatiques cotent chaque annes des dizaines de milliards de dollars  l'tat et a ne va faire que grimper exponentiellement.




> c'est d'ailleurs pour a que les votes des extrmes sont de plus en plus prsent, les gens n'y croient plus, faut pas chercher plus loin, les lites d'hier et d'aujourd'hui nous ont conduit vers ce gouffre.
>  et c'est pas en accusant ceux des extrmes que a va arranger les choses, a va surtout leur faire de la pub.


Parce que les Trumps, Le Pen etc ne font pas partie de cette "lite" peut-tre ? Trump a gagn des milliards en faisant le bien autour de lui ? 
Marine Le Pen est au RSA pour comprendre si bien les besoins du peuple ?
https://www.lci.fr/elections/patrimo...e-2050205.html




> Jusqu' prsent le bilan de l'UE est catastrophique, au bout d'un moment il faut arrter de s'acharner et passer  autre chose...


Non... 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prix_N...e_la_paix_2012

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dj qu'on arrte la multiplicit des partis et des candidats, a simplifiera un peu.


Il n'y aura jamais d'alliance.
Hamon n'a mme pas voulu s'allier  Melenchon...

C'est encore pire avec UMP/FN.
Ya bien Nicolas Dupont-Aignan qui a soutenu le FN  un moment donn, mais il l'a pay cher.
Tout le monde essaie de nous faire croire qu'avec le FN ce serait la fin du monde, alors que a ne peut pas tre pire que l'UMPS... (avec Philippot a allait, depuis c'est plus du tout la mme chose...)
L'UMPS est au pouvoir depuis des dcennies et a va de moins en moins bien (bon alors ok il y a une crise mondiale + une crise de l'UE, a n'aide pas...).




> Euh non, la vision court-termiste est justement celle de l'extrme droite et ce que Trump met actuellement en place : expulsion des immigrs, mise en place de taxes dissuasives sur les importations, cartement de toutes politiques en faveur du climat... Sauf qu'un jour il faudra bien payer la facture.


Pourquoi accepter des clandestins ?
Les USA n'en manquent pas.
Ils ont dj tout aux USA : chmage, pauvret, crime, etc.
Ya pas besoin de clandestin en plus.

*Le protectionnisme c'est justement cologique.*
Il y a moins d'acier qui va traverser les ocans.

Les USA en ont toujours rien eu  foutre de l'cologie...
Soit les USA ne signent pas, soit ils ne respectent pas. (ils ont eu du mal  signer le protocole de Kyoto  l'poque)




> Trump a gagn des milliards en faisant le bien autour de lui ?


Trump a perdu des milliards de dollars en se prsentant aux lections prsidentielles.




> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prix_N...e_la_paix_2012


Ahahaha  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Elle est bonne celle la !
Le prix nobel de la paix c'est une blague, vous savez qu'Obama l'a eu galement ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Les pays de l'UE ont soutenu des guerres... (ils ont aid certains ukrainiens, ils ont aid les terroristes en Syrie).

Faut arrter avec votre dlire "si il n'y a plus de guerre entre pays europen c'est grce  l'UE", c'est juste n'importe quoi...

----------


## stardeath

> Euh non, la vision court-termiste est justement celle de l'extrme droite et ce que Trump met actuellement en place : expulsion des immigrs, mise en place de taxes dissuasives sur les importations, cartement de toutes politiques en faveur du climat... Sauf qu'un jour il faudra bien payer la facture. Rien que d'un point de vue cologique, les castastrophes climatiques cotent chaque annes des dizaines de milliards de dollars  l'tat et a ne va faire que grimper exponentiellement.


et quel recul tu as pour dire qu' long terme on ne s'en va pas vers des jours propices? je ritre, tu ne vois que le court terme, tu penses que le long terme ne sera pas bien mais on ne sait pas.
de plus, c'est plutt une chance ce trump, l'europe a en gnral 10 ans de retard sur les states, avec un peu de chance on verra vraiment si celui-ci aura eu des consquences nfastes avant que la vague de copie arrive en europe.
quant  l'environnement, c'est toujours cool, mais une fois de plus, a devrait tre  nos lites de montrer l'exemple, or, la crise des gilets jaunes nous montre bien qu'on demande encore plus d'effort  ceux qu'on a laiss sur le bord de la route, tout en continuant  dire que c'est pour leur bien ... et on s'tonne que a marche moyen.




> Parce que les Trumps, Le Pen etc ne font pas partie de cette "lite" peut-tre ? Trump a gagn des milliards en faisant le bien autour de lui ? 
> Marine Le Pen est au RSA pour comprendre si bien les besoins du peuple ?
> https://www.lci.fr/elections/patrimo...e-2050205.html


bah non, c'est pas vraiment la mme, y a la bonne lite et la mauvaise lite, la mauvaise lite n'est pas au pouvoir, et c'est peut tre tant mieux.
la bonne lite, elle est au pouvoir, mais finalement on prfrerait qu'elle n'y soit pas en fin de compte.

on pourrait peut tre se satisfaire de la bonne lite au pouvoir, si a allait bien, mais vu que a va pas bien (que a soit rel ou suppos), il n'y a plus que la mauvaise lite. et vu qu'en plus on met au ban tous ceux qui sont contre la bonne lite, la mauvaise n'a plus qu' ramasser et prparer le retour du bton.
il piquera pour tout le monde, mais on pourra pas dire qu'on ne l'a pas cherch. et je pense qu'arrter de dnigrer ceux qui n'ont pas "choisi" le bon camp, serait dj un grand pas pour prvenir d'autres futures problmes ; mais a c'est impossible, on reporte toujours plus facilement la faute sur les autres qu'on se fait de l'introspection sur notre propre chec.

trump n'est pour moi que le juste reflet du ras le bol gnral aux states.




> Non... 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prix_N...e_la_paix_2012


l'europe, telle qu'elle est, n'a pour gagnant que les lites intellectuelles et financires au dtriment des classes infrieures o on ne les appellent plus que par les termes performance, rentabilit, croissance, comptition et j'en passe.
faut une fois de plus pas s'tonner que a passe mal, surtout quand nos dirigeants, qui sont quand mme censs protger ces personnes, semble protger tout autre chose (et je dis bien semble, ils protgent peut tre effectivement les classes infrieurs, mais les retours ne semblent pas arriver bien vite).

----------


## el_slapper

> et quel recul tu as pour dire qu' long terme on ne s'en va pas vers des jours propices? (.../...)


A long terme on va dans le mur, hein, tout le monde le sait, mais personne n'ose regarder la vrit en face. Je ne suis pas sur de crever du dsastre climatique, mais mon fils(9 mois), lui, y aura probablement droit. Aprs, la politique des gilets jaunes, c'est d'acclrer la consommation de ptrole et de klaxonner en imaginant que le mur va gentiment s'carter. Trs peu pour moi. Macron a timidement essay 2-3 trucs rikiki, il a du revenir en arrire  cause de l'aveuglement de gens infoutus de voir plus loin que le bout de leur nez et qui condamnent  morts leurs enfants et petits enfants. C'est toujours plus que les populistes "aprs moi le dluge".

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Si les prsidentielles se limitaient  une histoire de majorit de Franais, on n'aurait pas eu les prsidents qu'on a eu.


Est-ce que ce n'est pas le systme prsidentiel oligo-ploutocratique qui au final, pose problme ?

Est-ce qu'une assemble (pas forcment exactement pareil, mais s'inspirant de l'poque athnienne), lue  la proportionnelle, et dont les membres pourraient tre destitus (et autres ajustements), ne serait au final, pas mieux pour remplacer le prsident et les ministres ? 






> Dj qu'on arrte la multiplicit des partis et des candidats, a simplifiera un peu. Parce qu'entre l'extreme droite, la droite de la droite, le centre de la droite, la droite du centre, le centre droite, le centre, et *pareil ct gauche*, on parpille un peu les voix!


Surtout si c'est pour qu'une partie de ces partis de gauche et que tous les partis du centre fassent une politique de droite...  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> A long terme on va dans le mur, hein, tout le monde le sait, mais personne n'ose regarder la vrit en face. Je ne suis pas sur de crever du dsastre climatique, mais mon fils(9 mois), lui, y aura probablement droit. Aprs, la politique des gilets jaunes, c'est d'acclrer la consommation de ptrole et de klaxonner en imaginant que le mur va gentiment s'carter. Trs peu pour moi. Macron a timidement essay 2-3 trucs rikiki, il a du revenir en arrire  cause de l'aveuglement de gens infoutus de voir plus loin que le bout de leur nez et qui condamnent  morts leurs enfants et petits enfants. C'est toujours plus que les populistes "aprs moi le dluge".


Oui, enfin, il faut relativiser quand mme. Le "dsastre" climatique aura lieu, il y aura des gagnants (vive l'agriculture en Sibrie du Nord!) et des perdants (comme les pays qui vont devoir faire face  la dsertification accrue du Sahel ou la submersion du delta du Ganges-Brahmapoutre). Ton fils subira, probablement plus les consquences indirectes (les quelques centaines de millions de Bangladais et Saheliens iront bien quelque part et a ne sera pas une belle migration jolie en paquebots de croisire) que les consquences directes (l'Europe est trs bien place niveau climat). Qu'il en crve, c'est loin d'tre une certitude.




> Est-ce que ce n'est pas le systme prsidentiel oligo-ploutocratique qui au final, pose problme ?
> 
> Est-ce qu'une assemble (pas forcment exactement pareil, mais s'inspirant de l'poque athnienne), lue  la proportionnelle, et dont les membres pourraient tre destitus (et autres ajustements), ne serait au final, pas mieux pour remplacer le prsident et les ministres ?


Dj, l'poque Athnienne, c'est 10% de citoyens repartis en 4 niveaux de citoyennet, seul le plus lev ayant les pleins droits. Les autres 90% tant esclaves ou mtques. Ensuite l'age d'or Athnien s'appuie sur des ressources naturelles (mines du Laurion) qui manquent  la France d'aujourd'hui (et  la quasi-totalit des pays Europens, nos ressources naturelles  forte valeur, nous les avons dj consommes). Finalement l'assemble du peuple, l'ecclesia, n'avait pas vocation  gouverner mais  faire les lois, pour gouverner ils lisaient archontes et gnraux, comme les Franais lisent le prsident (et indirectement son gouvernement).

----------


## el_slapper

> Est-ce que ce n'est pas le systme prsidentiel oligo-ploutocratique qui au final, pose problme ?
> 
> Est-ce qu'une assemble (pas forcment exactement pareil, mais s'inspirant de l'poque athnienne), lue  la proportionnelle, et dont les membres pourraient tre destitus (et autres ajustements), ne serait au final, pas mieux pour remplacer le prsident et les ministres ?


Bof. Est-ce que Iral ou l'Italie fonctionnent mieux que la France? Je n'ai pas l'impression. Pourtant, c'est des systmes radicalement diffrents. Si tu veux une dmocratie directe, tu peux regarder la Suisse, et les rsultats  la con que leur votes directs amnent(leur systme de sant est particulirement pervers. Note amusante : Fillon voulait les imiter). 

Je ne crois pas que a soit un problme de systme. Un systme mdiocre avec des gens de qualit ne donnera pas du tout les mmes rsultats qu'un bon systme avec des corrompus de partout.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Aprs, la politique des gilets jaunes, *c'est d'acclrer la consommation de ptrole et de klaxonner en imaginant que le mur va gentiment s'carter*. Trs peu pour moi. Macron a timidement essay 2-3 trucs rikiki, il a du revenir en arrire  cause de l'aveuglement de gens infoutus de voir plus loin que le bout de leur nez et qui condamnent  morts leurs enfants et petits enfants.


LOL

T'en es encore au dbut du mouvement avec les gens "qui ne se plaignent que pour la hausse du diesel et leur portefeuille" ? Alors je sais bien que toutes les revendications ne sont pas claires du fait du manque de structuration et de portes-paroles du mouvement, mais au contraire, une bonne partie des gens veut et rclament plus de mesures cologiques...

Si ils gueulent, c'est justement car pour la Xme fois, on tente de leur faire avaler des hausses de taxes sous couvert d'cologie alors qu'il n'en est rien... 


Il a tent quoi concrtement Macron pour l'cologie (et qui tait vraiment fait pour le combat cologique hein, pas comme la taxe carbone avant lui, dont pas loin des 3/4 de sa recette ont servi  financer le CICE) ? 

- Les accords de Paris, on ne les respectent pas.
- on donne des feux verts  des projets menant  des catastrophes cologiques (mine d'or) ou mens par des socits faisant parties des plus polluantes (Total)
- l'argent rcolt par ces mesures "vertes" sert  financer les cadeaux fiscaux
- l'Assemble et le Senat votent majoritairement contre toutes les mesures allant dans le sens de la protection animale, de la nourriture BIO et de la permaculture, etc. etc.
- etc. etc.


Honntement, (et cela ne se limite pas  Macron malheureusement), j'ai vraiment du mal  voir ce que nos dirigeants font concrtement pour l'cologie. 

Dj rien que des mesures  la con, comme interdire les clairages de Nol 1 mois et demi avant la date, et interdiction de laisser les boutiques allumes la nuit, je suis sr qu'cologiquement, a serait plus utile que leur taxe carbone ou leur pseudo hausse du diesel...  ::(: 






> Dj, l'poque Athnienne, c'est 10% de citoyens repartis en 4 niveaux de citoyennet, seul le plus lev ayant les pleins droits. Les autres 90% tant esclaves ou mtques. Ensuite l'age d'or Athnien s'appuie sur des ressources naturelles (mines du Laurion) qui manquent  la France d'aujourd'hui (et  la quasi-totalit des pays Europens, nos ressources naturelles  forte valeur, nous les avons dj consommes). Finalement l'assemble du peuple, l'ecclesia, n'avait pas vocation  gouverner mais  faire les lois, pour gouverner ils lisaient archontes et gnraux, comme les Franais lisent le prsident (et indirectement son gouvernement).


Et pour el_slapper aussi du coup :


C'tait juste un exemple, et j'ai bien dit "s'inspirant" et "et autres ajustements". Loin de moi l'ide de dire que le fonctionnement de l'poque tait parfait et  reprendre tel quel.


Aprs c'est sr que si l'on arrivait  se dbarrasser de la corruption dans notre systme actuel, cela serait dj mieux, mais c'est plus facile  dire qu' faire malheureusement.

Et puis surtout, il faut que cette volont de suppression de la corruption, soit majoritairement partage par les politiciens et qu'ils soient eux-mmes acteurs de ce changement pour que cela se fasse.

Alors qu'aujourd'hui, mme si on ne veux pas gnraliser en disant "tous pourris", force est de constater que la majorit des lois tendant vers moins de corruption, ne passent pas.

Tous pourris, peut-tre pas, majoritairement pourris, il semblerait bien quand mme...  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> A long terme on va dans le mur, hein, tout le monde le sait, mais personne n'ose regarder la vrit en face. Je ne suis pas sur de crever du dsastre climatique, mais mon fils(9 mois), lui, y aura probablement droit. Aprs, la politique des gilets jaunes, c'est d'acclrer la consommation de ptrole et de klaxonner en imaginant que le mur va gentiment s'carter. Trs peu pour moi. Macron a timidement essay 2-3 trucs rikiki, il a du revenir en arrire  cause de l'aveuglement de gens infoutus de voir plus loin que le bout de leur nez et qui condamnent  morts leurs enfants et petits enfants. C'est toujours plus que les populistes "aprs moi le dluge".


Parce que tu crois franchement que c'est de faire payer le gasoil plus cher  ceux qui n'ont pas d'autres moyens pour se rendre  leur travail pour y passer 8-10h et gagner de quoi survivre, que l'on va sauver la plante ?

Quand tu dis que Macron a tent 2/3 trucs, c'est quoi ? S'il avait mis des taxes sur le krozne, le mazout pour les bateaux pour commencer, l on aurait peut-tre pu penser qu'il faisait quelque chose pour la plante. Mais, l, rien ! Sa hausse des taxes n'a d'cologique que le prtexte pour la faire avaler au gens. Parce que si dans le mme temps, il avait dit : "La hausse des prix sur les carburants va rapporter 4Mds sur un an, qui seront rinvestis dans la recherche pour des solutions nergtiques vertes, ou dans la gestion du recyclage des plastiques, ou dans la fermeture des centrales nuclaires (dont on ne sait pas combien a coutera, ni par quoi on va les remplacer). Il a fait quoi pour l'cologie en 18 mois ? Le glyphosate, ben non, Mosanto a toujours le droit de dtruire la plante. Le prtrole ? Il a autoris Total  forer au large de l'Amazonie en Guyane. Guyane qu'il compte raser pour autoriser des groupes canadiens et nerlandais d'aller chercher de l'or. 

Faut arrter de prendre les gens pour des cons, au bout d'un moment, ils s'en rendent compte. Mme ceux qui ne sont rien ! La hausse des taxes sur les carburants, c'est juste pour boucler son budget  3% de dettes, parce qu'il lui manquait les 4Mds dont il a fait cadeau aux plus riches en supprimant l'ISF. Rien d'autres.

----------


## Mdinoc

Sans compter que ct nergie, on ne se prive pas d'en gaspiller sur d'autres fronts, il n'y a qu' voir l'clairage des pubs, ou pire, les nouvelles pubs animes sur cran HD dans les gares.
Certaines villes dcident de ne plus allumer l'clairage public en divers endroits. Je trouve qu'on devrait commencer par interdire l'clairage des pubs et des devantures de magasins ferms, et ce au niveau national.

----------


## Sodium

https://education.francetv.fr/matier...llab-de-l-info

Ca fera peut-tre du bien  certains ici ...

----------


## Danfre

> Macron a timidement essay 2-3 trucs rikiki, il a du revenir en arrire  cause de l'aveuglement de gens infoutus de voir plus loin que le bout de leur nez et qui condamnent  morts leurs enfants et petits enfants. C'est toujours plus que les populistes "aprs moi le dluge".


Lamentable. Dans le mme registre, vous oubliez les milliers d'enfants qui meurent  cause du diesel...  ::roll:: 
Personne n'est oppos au principe de prserver la plante, la plupart aimeraient juste pouvoir dj boucler leurs fins de mois. 

Pour tre un peu plus crdibles nos dirigeants devraient commencer  par tre au moins cohrents en matire cologique (cf. exemples donns par Ecthelion2), accessoirement arrter de jeter l'argent public par les fentres, *avant* d'inventer de nouvelles faon de serrer le kiki de leur prochain :
La Cour des comptes alerte sur le cot des EnR

----------


## stardeath

> https://education.francetv.fr/matier...llab-de-l-info
> 
> Ca fera peut-tre du bien  certains ici ...


tu veux dire que tu vas enfin vrifier ce que tu racontes?  ::chin::

----------


## Edrixal

> Encore une fois, sur le fait que les gens sont dbiles et ne se proccupent que de ce qui les touchent directement, j'en ai de nouvelles preuves chaque jour.


Ouai donc les gens sont dbiles sauf toi. Donc tu sais d'avance ce qu'ils pense et vont faire. Tu devrait devenir prsident pour tous nous sauver !




> Un exemple rcent :
> - Le climat se drgle et une bonne partie de la plante ne sera peut-tre plus vivable d'ici 30 ans : rien  foutre
> - Les migrants qui prissent en mer : qu'ils crvent
> - Augmentation de quelques centimes du prix de l'essence : guerre civile !


- Faux, des actions citoyennes ce dveloppe de plus en plus pour rduire la consommation, mieux recycler, ect... Ce sont les dirigeants par contre qui ne foute rien.
- Faux, l aussi y'a beaucoup d'action citoyennes qui sont en place. Y'a eu plus d'un bateau affrter par des associations pour sauver des migrants,  un seul affrter par lextrme droite pour les renvoyer chez eux. Mais l encore une fois, ce sont les dirigeants qui mettent des btons dans les roues de ceux qui ce bouge.
- Faux, cette augmentation n'est que la gouttelette qui  fait dborder un vase dj trop remplis. A ce stade de la mobilisation c'est soit de la mauvaise foie que de continuer d'affirmer a, soit un gros manque d'information.




> Entre la grippe et le cancer stade terminal avec mtastases, on vote pour la grippe quand on a un minimum de bon sens, c'est tout.
> Tu pourras essayer de justifier a comme tu veux, ce n'est tout simplement pas justifiable.


Toi tu vois Macron comme une grippe, moi je le vois comme un autre cancer stade terminal avec mtastases. A vue le bordel qu'il  foutue et les acquis sociaux perdu j'avais pas tord. Si tu n'arrive pas  comprendre a, j'y peut rien.




> Encore une fois, les gens n'avaient qu' aller voter au premier tour et faire un vrai choix, pas voter par ras-le-bol ou envie de foutre le bordel.
> Si vous attendez que l'ensemble de la population franaise tombe d'accord sur le rsultat d'une lection avant d'accepter un prsident, vous allez pulvriser le record de la Belgique niveau dure de pays sans gouvernement.


Ils ont voter, y'a rien de plus  dire. T'a une dizaines de candidat, forcment les votes vous tres plus ou moins dispatcher entre eux. Et bordel il faut cesser de juger les choix des autres comme si seul toi avait toute les rponses... Aprs a viens dire qu'il y  encore du dbat...




> D'abord, comme le sujet tait "Macron n'a fait que 19% au 1er tour", je parlais donc surtout du premier tour, l, il y avait du choix.
> Ensuite, si aucun des choix ne te conviens, tu as le vote blanc. Certes, il est mal gr par le systme actuel, mais il a une signification diffrente de l'abstention. Car, si la personne s'est dplace pour aller voter blanc, c'est bien pour dire "je ne veux aucun d'entre eux", il ne peut pas y avoir de confusion avec "je m'en fous".
> 
> Par exemple, au second tour, pour ma part, j'ai revot pour le mme candidat qu'au premier tour, mme s'il avait t limin. Je sais que a compte dans les votes "nuls", mais au moins, j'ai montr que "je ne m'en fous pas, par contre entre Macron et Le Pen, je ne voyais pas de diffrence suffisante pour voter pour l'un ou pour l'autre".


C'est un point de vue que je peut comprendre mais qui n'est pas le mien. J'vois pas quoi dire de plus  part tourner en rond. Les votes null, les votes blancs, l'abstention, n'ont strictement aucune valeur. Chacun peut leur donner le sens qu'il prfre puisque la seule valeurs officielle c'est qu'ils ne compte pas.




> Bah a dpend... avec Marine a aurait peut-tre pt en juin, et on ne se glerait pas au milieu du rond-point en dcembre...


 ::aie:: 







> N'importe quoi... on va faire un second tour avec le candidat de ceux qui s'en foutent?


Je n'ai pas dit a. J'ai seulement relever l'incohrence d'ignorer totalement ceux qui ne ce sente pas reprsenter par l'univers politique aujourd'hui. Je pointe les failles du systmes, j'ai pas de solution miracle, le problme tant que 90% des politiques sont pourris jusqu' la moelle.




> Comme en 1995 et 2002...
> En 1974, les deux candidats cumulaient 75% des votes du premier tour. Mitterrand avait 10 points d'avance sur Giscard au 1er tour, et il n'est pas pass.
> 
> Si les prsidentielles se limitaient  une histoire de majorit de Franais, on n'aurait pas eu les prsidents qu'on a eu.
> 
> Dj qu'on arrte la multiplicit des partis et des candidats, a simplifiera un peu. Parce qu'entre l'extreme droite, la droite de la droite, le centre de la droite, la droite du centre, le centre droite, le centre, et pareil ct gauche, on parpille un peu les voix!


Pire que a, au final tu aura beau voter pour un partie, ils finissent par tous faire  peut prs la mme chose.




> A long terme on va dans le mur, hein, tout le monde le sait, mais personne n'ose regarder la vrit en face. Je ne suis pas sur de crever du dsastre climatique, mais mon fils(9 mois), lui, y aura probablement droit. Aprs, la politique des gilets jaunes, c'est d'acclrer la consommation de ptrole et de klaxonner en imaginant que le mur va gentiment s'carter. Trs peu pour moi. Macron a timidement essay 2-3 trucs rikiki, il a du revenir en arrire  cause de l'aveuglement de gens infoutus de voir plus loin que le bout de leur nez et qui condamnent  morts leurs enfants et petits enfants. C'est toujours plus que les populistes "aprs moi le dluge".


La bonne blague... Macron  tenter quoi ? Non srieusement ! J'veut dire niveau cologie il  fait quoi concrtement ? Enfin hormis des promesses.
J'veut dire, le parc automobile pollue, certes, mais la pollution des voitures c'est strictement rien comparer aux bateaux et avions. Le diesel pollue, certes, mais c'est pas pour rien que les pots sont quiper de filtre.
La hausse du contrle technique sa apporte quoi niveau cologie ?
- Les vielles voitures qui pollue un peut plus que les nouvelles sont mise au rebus.
- Les vielles voitures doivent tre dtruite => Beaucoup de pollution (J'te laisse te renseigner sur l'impacte carbone  :;):  )
- Il faut acheter une nouvelle voiture, avec quel argent ? Si tu crois que les gens roules avec de vielle voiture pour le plaisir...
- Nouvelle voiture =  production de nouvelle voiture => Pollution galement (J'te laisse te renseigner l aussi sur l'impacte carbone de la cration d'une voiture, surtout quant il faut dplacer des pices de pays en pays pour tout assembler  ::aie:: )
- La nouvelle voiture va consommer elle aussi du carburant => On continue  polluer au final. Mme llectrique est ultra polluant (J'te laisse te renseigner sur la dure de vie des batteries et leur recyclage  ::aie:: , galement, renseigne toi sur les capacit lectrique de la France et sur la possibilit d'assumer un parc automobile full ou quasi full lectrique  ::aie:: )
- La prime du gouvernement quant  elle ne couvre rien niveau frais et en plus est verse en retard...

Au final cette solution pollue plus, cote chre  l'tat et au plus pauvre. Trs bonne ide cologique. Et ce qui cote chre  l'tat est pris sur les impts payer par ? La classe moyenne qui doit galement ce racheter une voiture !  ::aie:: 
C'est pas comme si interdire  la vente en France, des voitures polluantes et laisser le parc automobile ce remplacer tranquillement dans le temps pour ne pas surcharger la destruction de voiture et permettre un meilleurs recyclage. Avec pourquoi pas des bonus pour encourager  changer de voiture. Sa aurait t tellement mieux accueillis, plus simple, moins coteux et plus propre... Mais l'industrie automobile aurais beaucoup  perdre.

Quand  la taxe sur le carburant qui devais servir pour l'cologie, elle sert principalement au budget de l'tat et quasi rien pour l'cologie  ::aie:: 
D'autant plus quaugmenter le carburant pour faire diminuer sa consommation c'est stupide. La majorit des gens n'utilise pas leur voiture par pur plaisir de rouler, ou juste pour le fun, mais parce qu'ils doivent le faire pour aller travailler, aller chercher leur enfant  l'cole, faire leur courses, ect... (J'attends le prjuger sur le mec qui fait 100m avec sa voiture pour aller chercher son pain, l'argument qui est sortie  chaque fois ... Et qui ne concerne quasiment personne... ::aie:: )

La fermeture des centrales nuclaire ? En 2022, y'en aura peut tre une (autant dire qu'il n'y aura aucune fermeture.), encore du flan  ::aie:: 

Par contre ont laisse les entreprises vendre leur pesticides, on laisse les entreprises polluer, on ne taxe toujours par le krozen, on autorise total  implanter sa raffinerie pour produire du diesel avec de l'huile de palme, ect... Mais oui, les vilains automobiliste eux ils faut les taxer parce qu'ils pollue trop...

Au passage les gilets jaunes demande surtout une justice sociale. Faut bien comprendre que les plus riches ne payes quasiment pas d'impt, pourquoi ? Parce que s'ils investissent leur argent (ce qui leur en fait gagner plus), leur impts sont rduit d'autant. A voila comment en 10 ans le pouvoir d'achat moyen en France  baisser de 600, sauf pour les plus riches pour qui il  augmenter de 10%... C'est a en plus du foutage de gueule de nos lites qui  crer cette crise des gilets jaunes.

Et je ne parle mme pas de l'vasion fiscale qui est moins contrler qu'un potentiel fraudeur  la caf  ::aie:: 

Bref... Bonjour !  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> La bonne blague... Macron  tenter quoi ? Non srieusement ! J'veut dire niveau cologie il  fait quoi concrtement ? Enfin hormis des promesses.


Pas grand chose dans la bonne direction puisque Nicolas Hulot a prfr quitter le gouvernement parce qu'il tait triste de ne pas tre cout.

----------


## MiaowZedong

*El_slapper* s'en prend plein la gueule pour avoir dit que les Gilets Jaunes se moquent bien de l'environnement. Pourtant il a raison,  part le carburant qui tait l'origine du mouvement, les GJ revendiquent surtout de pouvoir plus consommer, d'avoir le niveau de vie qu'on leur montre  la tl. Les revendications politiques, non seulement sont d'un amateurisme et d'une navet frappants, mais aussi le fait d'un noyau restreint (et visiblement nophyte en politique). L'essentiel du mouvement c'est le pouvoir d'achat de petits et moyens revenus dans la France rurale et priurbaine*. Hors consommer plus, c'est polluer plus.

Pour la politique de Macron, on peut lui reprocher de faire porter tout l'effort sur le petit peuple. C'est entirement vrai, Macron (mais il est pour cela dans la droite ligne de l'cologie politique) voit la transition cologique comme tant essentiellement la rduction du niveau de vie de ceux qui, dans son discours, ne sont rien. Pas question de toucher  ceux qui russissent. a n'empche pas la hausse de prix des carburants d'tre une mesure cologique, mme si l'argent n'est pas affect  l'cologie. Ce que certains ne veulent pas entendre, c'est que la transition nergtique c'est surtout rduire la consommation d'hydrocarbures polluantes plus que d'investir dans de nouvelles nergies. Les nouvelles nergies ne rduisent pas du tout la pollution, elles permettent le maintien d'un certain niveau de vie quand on aura abandonn les hydrocarburesmais c'est la rduction des hydrocarbures et uniquement la rduction des hydrocarbures qui permet d'atteindre les objectifs climatiques et de pollution de l'air. Ce qui est gnant, ce n'est pas la hausse des prix mais ceux qui en sont exempts: ainsi les routiers et agriculteurs, grands brleurs de diesel, sont rembourss de la taxe. Les avions et les navires polluent de plus en plus et ne sont pas impacts par la taxe. 

Les employeurs sont les dcideurs pour les dplacement professionnels mais ce sont souvent les salaris, qui n'ont pas le choix en la matire, qui supportent les cots. Le trajet domicile-travail n'est pas rembours par les employeurs pour ceux qui prennent la voiture, et Rufin parlait d'une assistante de vie  domicile (une servante, appelant les choses par leur nom) non rembourse de ses frais de dplacement, l encore pour que la mesure soit efficace il faudrait que le surcot porte sur ceux qui dcident: les employeurs.

*au passage, ceux qui voient dans les GJ une rvolution oublient que dans un pays urbanis  80.2%, un mouvement rural ne peut pas tre une rvolution. Mme en supposant qu'une part importante de la population vivant dans des villes priphriques peu denses participe pleinement, cela reste trs minoritaire. L o la colre des campagnes a impuls 1789 (et encore, Paris jouait un rle important dj) elle ne peut plus impulser une rvolution en 2019.  Il y avait une possibilit de convergence des luttes, l'acte III des GJ tait un peu intressant. Mais chacun est finalement rest sur son nombrilisme, les clivages n'ont pas t dpasss (et on a vu ici-mme l'ampleur de la haine du parigot chez certains...). Donc pas de possibilits d'une rvolution.

----------


## Sodium

> Ce que certains ne veulent pas entendre, c'est que la transition nergtique *c'est surtout rduire la consommation d'hydrocarbures polluantes plus que d'investir dans de nouvelles nergies*.


C'est assez vrai. Pour le moment, l'essentiel de la communication et du dbat public se porte sur la fermeture des centrales nuclaires pour aller poser des oliennes et du solaire un peu partout.
Or, si le nuclaire n'est pas parfait ni exempt de risques, il s'agit de l'nergie possdant le meilleur rapport cots/rendement/pollution existant actuellement.
On investit donc des milliards pour aller planter des oliennes partout qui vu les rendements actuels et surtout le ct alatoire de la production, ne pourront jamais remplacer le parc nuclaire actuel.
C'est de l'argent qui aurait bien plus d'impact en tant investi dans les infrastructures permettant de faire des conomies d'nergies substantielles, aussi bien au niveau des transports publics que dans la rnovation des btiments mal isols et mal quips. Ou encore dans la recherche pour enfin obtenir des nergies verte au cot et rendement satisfaisant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> a n'empche pas la hausse de prix des carburants d'tre une mesure cologique, mme si l'argent n'est pas affect  l'cologie. Ce que certains ne veulent pas entendre, c'est que la transition nergtique c'est surtout rduire la consommation d'hydrocarbures polluantes plus que d'investir dans de nouvelles nergies. Les nouvelles nergies ne rduisent pas du tout la pollution


Les franais qui vivent dans des villages n'ont pas d'alternative  la voiture.
Il n'y a pas de transport en commun et il y a souvent une distance trop longue pour tre fait  pied  parcourir pour faire quoi que ce soit.
Par exemple quand une grand mre veut rendre visite  ses petits enfants, elle a besoin de prendre sa voiture.

En plus le gouvernement a ferm les postes dans les petits villages, donc si une femme veut poster une lettre et elle est oblig de prendre sa voiture.
Les franais ruraux sont oublis par le gouvernement.




> Ce qui est gnant, ce n'est pas la hausse des prix mais ceux qui en sont exempts: ainsi les routiers et agriculteurs, grands brleurs de diesel, sont rembourss de la taxe. Les avions et les navires polluent de plus en plus et ne sont pas impacts par la taxe.


Arrtez de croire que la hausse des taxes sur le carburant est li  l'cologie...
Faut tre srieux 5 minutes, c'est juste une taxe de plus, parce que le gouvernement veut rcuprer de l'argent...
Les gens ne prennent pas leur voiture par plaisir... On l'a dj dit 12 fois a.




> *au passage, ceux qui voient dans les GJ une rvolution oublient que dans un pays urbanis  80.2%, un mouvement rural ne peut pas tre une rvolution.


En attendant a lance le truc.
Les mdias ont parl du Rfrendum d'Initiative Citoyenne, ils ont mme parl d'tienne Chouard  :8O: 
a commence comme a et de plus en plus de franais vont commencer  rflchir, sur la constitution, sur le gouvernement, sur l'UE, etc.
C'est dj norme ce qu'on russi  faire les gilets jaunes.
Et a commence juste par un random sur Facebook qui dit "on a tous des gilets jaunes dans nos vhicules, si vous tes mcontent du gouvernement mettez le en vidence".

Mme les policiers affichent leur mcontentement envers le gouvernement maintenant.  :8-): 




> L o la colre des campagnes a impuls 1789 (et encore, Paris jouait un rle important dj) elle ne peut plus impulser une rvolution en 2019.


Les franais qui soutenaient la rvolution taient trs minoritaire.
D'ailleurs les rvolutionnaires ont dcapit beaucoup de citoyens lambda.




> Or, si le nuclaire n'est pas parfait ni exempt de risques, il s'agit de l'nergie possdant le meilleur rapport cots/rendement/pollution existant actuellement.


Ouais d'ailleurs EDF vient d'aider la Chine a construire la premire centrale EPR au monde.
Peut-tre que les chinois vont brler moins de charbon dans l'avenir.
Chine : lEPR dEDF entre en exploitation commerciale



> Le racteur nuclaire EPR construit  Taishan, dans le sud de la Chine, va pouvoir alimenter la mgalopole de Canton. Une premire mondiale pour cette technologie nuclaire franaise de la troisime gnration.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) Hors consommer plus, c'est polluer plus.


Jusque l, 100% d'accord. Les Gilets jaunes, finalement, manifestent pour le droit de saboter la plante autant que les nantis.




> (.../...) Ce qui est gnant, ce n'est pas la hausse des prix mais ceux qui en sont exempts: ainsi les routiers et agriculteurs, grands brleurs de diesel, sont rembourss de la taxe. Les avions et les navires polluent de plus en plus et ne sont pas impacts par la taxe.


d'accord aussi. Mais on en arrive au cur du problme : ceux qui savent d'organiser pour pousser leurs intrts obtiennent gain de cause(au dtriment de tous). Les Gilets Jaunes ne savent pas. Et au lieu d'aller qumander  gauche un peu de savoir-faire  ce sujet, ils prfrent lui cracher dessus. Je n'aime pas la gauche Franaise, mais elle leur aurait t fort utile. Sauf que la gauche, c'est aussi penser aux autres, mutualiser les moyens. Quand le slogan, c'est "moi, mon nombril, mon cul, et surtout moi", la mutualisation, c'est _haram_.

Les routiers et agriculteurs, eux, ont su s'organiser depuis longtemps. Et mutualiser leurs moyens de revendication. On voit le rsultat.




> Les employeurs sont les dcideurs pour les dplacement professionnels mais ce sont souvent les salaris, qui n'ont pas le choix en la matire, qui supportent les cots. Le trajet domicile-travail n'est pas rembours par les employeurs pour ceux qui prennent la voiture, et Rufin parlait d'une assistante de vie  domicile (une servante, appelant les choses par leur nom) non rembourse de ses frais de dplacement, l encore pour que la mesure soit efficace il faudrait que le surcot porte sur ceux qui dcident: les employeurs.


bof, a sera report sur le salaire.....

Pire, a te aux gens le besoin d'habiter plus prs de leur travail.

Pour moi, la seule solution, c'est la pdagogie, dans le sens de dsapprendre aux Franais certaines billeveses, et remplacer leur notion de cout de la vie par "vivre  la campagne, a coute bonbon". Bonbon en transports, en chauffage, et en entretien. Tant qu'on aura des gilets jaunes qui viennent nous dire qu'ils ont choisi la campagne parce que c'tait moins cher, et qu'ils nous dtaillent ensuite leurs compte pour dmontrer exactement le contraire, on avancera pas.

Ce qui me fait penser  un autre aspect du problme. J'ai vu qu'une usine dans un coin paum allait fermer ses portes. Comme d'habitude, a gueule. Mais le problme n'est pas la fermeture en elle-mme. Il est plus en amont, en deux parties :
aucun emploi ne va revenir dans ce bledles gens qui habitent ce bled ne peuvent pas bouger pour aller chercher du boulot ailleurs

mon point 2 mrite quelques explications(que les macronnistes sont incapables d'entendre, mais les autres probablement) :
ils ont achet une maison qui dsormais ne vaut plus rien - puisque les emplois se sont barrs.ils ont un cercle de soutien dans le coin pour les aider en cas de coup dur - cercle qui ne va pas les suivre.





> *au passage, ceux qui voient dans les GJ une rvolution oublient que dans un pays urbanis  80.2%, un mouvement rural ne peut pas tre une rvolution. Mme en supposant qu'une part importante de la population vivant dans des villes priphriques peu denses participe pleinement, cela reste trs minoritaire. L o la colre des campagnes a impuls 1789 (et encore, Paris jouait un rle important dj) elle ne peut plus impulser une rvolution en 2019.  Il y avait une possibilit de convergence des luttes, l'acte III des GJ tait un peu intressant. Mais chacun est finalement rest sur son nombrilisme, les clivages n'ont pas t dpasss (et on a vu ici-mme l'ampleur de la haine du parigot chez certains...). Donc pas de possibilits d'une rvolution.


Mouvement rural ET priurbain. Donc  la base potentielle bien plus forte que a. Mais tu as raison sur le reste, c'est un peu "chacun pour soi, mais tous ensemble". Ce qui empche le mouvement d'avoir le moindre impact. Macron les a entourloup avec cette vraie-fausse augmentation du SMIC qui les a diviss encore plus. Il n'avait pas de raison tactique ou stratgique de leur donner plus.

----------


## Sodium

> Ouais d'ailleurs EDF vient d'aider la Chine a construire la premire centrale EPR au monde.
> Peut-tre que les chinois vont brler moins de charbon dans l'avenir.
> Chine : lEPR dEDF entre en exploitation commerciale


L'un des arguments des colos est que le nuclaire cote cher et que l'EPR de Flamanville enchane couacs sur couacs tout en multipliant les dpassements de budgets.
Or, du nuclaire, a fait prs de 50 ans qu'on n'en construit plus en France, il faut donc un certain temps pour se rapproprier la technologie afin de faire tomber les cots de construction et d'exploitation, comme toute autre technologie.

----------


## el_slapper

> Les franais qui vivent dans des villages n'ont pas d'alternative  la voiture.
> Il n'y a pas de transport en commun et il y a souvent une distance trop longue pour tre fait  pied  parcourir pour faire quoi que ce soit.
> Par exemple quand une grand mre veut rendre visite  ses petits enfants, elle a besoin de prendre sa voiture.


Ben oui, c'est ce que je dis au dessus : _vivre  la campagne, c'est un luxe_.




> En plus le gouvernement a ferm les postes dans les petits villages, donc si une femme veut poster une lettre et elle est oblig de prendre sa voiture.
> Les franais ruraux sont oublis par le gouvernement.


Non. Ils coutent plus cher qu'ils ne rapportent, dj. moi qui vit dans un quartier dense, c'est rentable de maintenir un bureau de poste  5 minutes  pied de chez moi. L ou en maintenir un dans un hameau de 30 bicoques, c'est du luxe.

J'en ai ras-le-cul d'entendre "_a oui, mais on est tellement mieux  la campagne_" par des gens qui n'ont pas les moyens de se payer ce luxe. Mes impts payent leur bureau de poste, pas le mien. Leurs rseau routier coute bien plus cher par habitant. Leurs 3 bus par jours coutent, par habitant, bien plus cher que mon tram toutes les 8 minutes. Leurs kilomtres de rseau lectrique coute bien plus cher par habitant que les monstres enterrs qui alimentent tout le quartier. Donc j'en ai marre des ruraux. Spcialement ceux qui n'exploitent mme pas leur jardin(je fais une exception pour ceux qui ont leur potager ou leurs poules, eux ont une raison parfaitement valide d'habiter  la campagne). J'en ai marre de tous ces gens qui ne font que sucer mes impts pour financer leur bien-tre de campagnards. J'en ai marre de tous ces gilets jaunes qui ne se rendent pas compte  quel point leur mode de vie est dj fortement subventionn. J'en ai marre de tous ces gens irralistes qui veulent le beurre, l'argent du beurre, le cul de la crmire, et le bon air pur de la campagne en plus, sans rien contribuer en change.

Vivre  la campagne, a a un sens pour ceux qui se noient soue le pognon, ou pour ceux qui travaillent la terre. Pour tous les autres : bienvenue en appart'.

----------


## Sodium

> J'en ai ras-le-cul d'entendre "a oui, mais on est tellement mieux  la campagne" par des gens qui n'ont pas les moyens de se payer ce luxe. Mes impts payent leur bureau de poste, pas le mien. Leurs rseau routier coute bien plus cher par habitant. Leurs 3 bus par jours coutent, par habitant, bien plus cher que mon tram toutes les 8 minutes. Leurs kilomtres de rseau lectrique coute bien plus cher par habitant que les monstres enterrs qui alimentent tout le quartier. Donc j'en ai marre des ruraux. Spcialement ceux qui n'exploitent mme pas leur jardin(je fais une exception pour ceux qui ont leur potager ou leurs poules, eux ont une raison parfaitement valide d'habiter  la campagne). J'en ai marre de tous ces gens qui ne font que sucer mes impts pour financer leur bien-tre de campagnards.


Il ne t'est jamais venu  l'esprit les gens qui vivent  la campagne y vivent parce qu'ils y sont ns et que toutes leurs attaches affectives s'y trouvent ? Ou parce qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens financiers d'aller habiter en ville ? Que de toute manire, s'ils voulaient venir massivement en ville, il n'y a ni les logements, ni les coles, ni les autres services publics comme les soins pour les accueilir ?

Vivre dans une grande ville, a a du sens quand on a du pognon. Pour les autres, payer 1000 de loyer pour 35m2 n'est pas une manire panouissante de vivre.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Vivre  la campagne, a a un sens pour ceux qui se noient soue le pognon, ou pour ceux qui travaillent la terre. Pour tous les autres : bienvenue en appart'.


Outre tout un tas de conneries sur lesquelles je n'ai pas envie de rebondir : 

J'habite  la campagne, dans un "centre ville", et je suis en appart sans balcon ni jardin, tous les "ruraux" n'habitent pas des des corps de ferme sans voisins autour et avec X m de terrain...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui mais non, le peuple est dbile.
> Si on coutait le peuple, on n'aurait jamais vot la fin de la peine de mort, le droit  l'avortement, le mariage pour tous...
> Lorsque l'ensemble du peuple sera suffisamment duqu pour comprendre l'ensemble des enjeux d'une dcision en voyant au-del de ce qui touche directement sa petite personne, on pourra en rediscuter.


C'est horrible de lire cela au XXI me sicle, on se croirait revenu sous l'occupation.

Si tu te considre comme trop dbile pour voter dans un rfrendum parce que tu lis un journal dbilitant comme Libration, ne votes pas mais n'en dissuade pas les autres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Jusque l, 100% d'accord. Les Gilets jaunes, finalement, manifestent pour le droit de saboter la plante autant que les nantis.


N'importe quoi !
Ce sont des retraits, des gens qui bossent, qui n'ont plus d'argent pour vivre, des parents qui n'ont pas assez d'argent pour acheter des vtements  leurs enfants, des petits patrons qui ne gagnent rien, parce que tout part dans les taxes et impts.
Ce ne sont pas eux qui vont prendre l'avion pour aller passer des vacances loin...

Vous pouvez augmenter le prix du carburant autant que vous voulez, ils seront toujours oblig de la prendre...
On aurait du augmenter le prix du carburant dans les grandes villes, les parisiens n'ont pas besoin de voiture, l-bas ils peuvent payer 1L d'Essence 4, ils ont les alternatives.




> Et au lieu d'aller qumander  gauche un peu de savoir-faire  ce sujet, ils prfrent lui cracher dessus.


Ils veulent une rvolution, la gauche a t au pouvoir, elle a fait exactement la mme merde que la droite, en 2017 le PS soutenait Macron (sans dconner Hollande et Valls faisaient campagne pour Macron et par pour Hamon).
Ce n'est pas Melenchon ou Poutou qui vont sauver la France...




> Les routiers et agriculteurs, eux, ont su s'organiser depuis longtemps. Et mutualiser leurs moyens de revendication. On voit le rsultat.


On devrait acheter beaucoup plus cher les rcoltes des agriculteurs franais.
Ils bossent  fond pour gagner que dalle,  cause de la concurrence dloyal caus par l'UE.
Pourquoi un agriculteur se suicide tous les deux jours en France ?




> Pour moi, la seule solution, c'est la pdagogie, dans le sens de dsapprendre aux Franais certaines billeveses, et remplacer leur notion de cout de la vie par "vivre  la campagne, a coute bonbon".


a cote pas forcment plus cher.
Les loyers sont beaucoup plus bas dj.
Le cadre de vie est beaucoup plus agrable.
Gnralement les parents n'ont pas trop envie d'lever leur enfants en ville...

La ville a ne fait pas rver...
C'est de la pollution, du bruit, de la dlinquance, de la violence.
Alors qu' la campagne ds le CP tu rentres tout seul de l'cole, t'as pas besoin d'avoir quelqu'un pour venir te chercher.




> ils ont achet une maison qui dsormais ne vaut plus rien - puisque les emplois se sont barrs.


Comme c'est arriv aux gens du Nord  cause de la jungle de calais...
C'est une vraie tragdie, des familles ont tout perdu  cause de cette jungle...

----------


## Sodium

> C'est horrible de lire cela au XXI me sicle, on se croirait revenu sous l'occupation.
> Si tu te considre comme trop dbile pour voter dans un rfrendum parce que tu lis un journal dbilitant comme Libration, ne votes pas mais n'en dissuade pas les autres.


Prenons un simple exemple : la couverture vaccinale. Elle n'a jamais t aussi faible en France, au point qu'on se retrouve avec des morts pour des maladies que l'on considrait comme pratiquement disparues il y a  peine 10 ans.
Pourtant, aucune source srieuse (mdias, publications scientifiques indpendantes, gouvernement) ne permet de soutenir une prtendue dangerosit des vaccins. Mais les gens prfrent se fier  des vidos qui tranent sur Facebook plutt que de s'informer rellement sur un sujet.

Donc oui, le peuple est dbile et est incapable de prendre des dcisions majeures pour le pays. C'est pourquoi l'on vit dans des dmocraties reprsentatives et non directes, et c'est tant mieux.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> C'est assez vrai. Pour le moment, l'essentiel de la communication et du dbat public se porte sur la fermeture des centrales nuclaires pour aller poser des oliennes et du solaire un peu partout.
> Or, si le nuclaire n'est pas parfait ni exempt de risques, il s'agit de l'nergie possdant le meilleur rapport cots/rendement/pollution existant actuellement.
> On investit donc des milliards pour aller planter des oliennes partout qui vu les rendements actuels et surtout le ct alatoire de la production, ne pourront jamais remplacer le parc nuclaire actuel.
> C'est de l'argent qui aurait bien plus d'impact en tant investi dans les infrastructures permettant de faire des conomies d'nergies substantielles, aussi bien au niveau des transports publics que dans la rnovation des btiments mal isols et mal quips. Ou encore dans la recherche pour enfin obtenir des nergies verte au cot et rendement satisfaisant.


C'est sr que si un Franais met, en moyenne, la moiti du CO2 d'un Allemand, c'est en trs grande partie grce au nuclaire. Nuclaire + hydro, c'est une excellente combinaison. Pas parfaite, mais excellente, peut-tre le meilleur de ce qui se fait  grande chelle actuellement.

Ce qui est dommage, c'est que la recherche nuclaire est touffe pour des raisons politiques. Je ne parle pas de la fusion, qu'on ne sait pas si elle sera un jour rentable, mais de projets comme le racteur de Rubbia, le cycle du thorium (thoriquement plus sr, rentable, avec moins de dchets et utilisant une matire premire plus abondante que l'uranium), ou juste la transmutation des dchets, tout a est bloqu au stade de la thorie par manque d'investissement.



> L'un des arguments des colos est que le nuclaire cote cher et que l'EPR de Flamanville enchane couacs sur couacs tout en multipliant les dpassements de budgets.
> Or, du nuclaire, a fait prs de 50 ans qu'on n'en construit plus en France, il faut donc un certain temps pour se rapproprier la technologie afin de faire tomber les cots de construction et d'exploitation, comme toute autre technologie.


C'est aussi une culture de la gestion du projet. En Chine ou en Core du Sud, ils savent livrer un barrage ou une centrale nuclaire en respectant le budget et les dlais. En Occident, pas seulement en France, on ne sait plus faire a.

 mon sens, la faute commence avec la culture des appels d'offre, o il est plus important d'tre mieux-disant que d'avoir une estimation juste. Et tant pis si par la suite il faudra rallonger les dlais ou rinvestir pour sauver l'investissement initial, l'important tant de gagner l'appel d'offres (et c'est le commanditaire qui paiera les frais, pas l'entreprise qui soumet son offre). On retrouve a dans notre mtier, les chefs de projets savent qu'ils doivent "vendre" leur projet dans les runions, ils prsentent des _business case_ des plus optimistes, et aprs nous plaisantons que jamais les projets informatiques ne sont finis en temps et en heure.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pour les autres, payer 1000 de loyer pour 35m2 n'est pas une manire panouissante de vivre.


Ce qu'il te dit, c'est que c'est peut-tre plus panouissant de vivre  la campagne, mais que vivre dans une bote d'allumette en habitat dense cote globalement moins cher. Et il a raison.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Prenons un simple exemple : la couverture vaccinale. Elle n'a jamais t aussi faible en France


Tu parles d'une couverture faible :
Couverture vaccinale en France : des efforts  soutenir en 2018



> *Diphtrie, ttanos, poliomylite, coqueluche et Haemophilus influenzae de type b : les objectifs de couverture vaccinale sont atteints.*
> 
> Depuis plusieurs annes, la couverture vaccinale contre la diphtrie, le ttanos, la poliomylite, la coqueluche et Haemophilus influenzae de type b est atteinte. En 2016, la couverture vaccinale (primovaccination   2 doses suivie d'une dose de rappel) tait de *96 % chez les enfants gs de 24 mois* (ns en 2014) en population gnrale. Il existe des disparits rgionales avec une couverture vaccinale de 95 % en Nouvelle-Aquitaine.
> 
> *Malgr cette couverture vaccinale trs leve*, les maladies concernes n'ont pas disparu en France et dans le monde. C'est le cas de la diphtrie. En France, entre 1989 et 2017, 21 cas imports de diphtrie ont t dclars en mtropole et 11 cas de diphtrie ont t rapports  Mayotte. *Le ttanos est une maladie que l'on ne peut radiquer* car la bactrie responsable (Clostridium tetani), hberge dans le tube digestif de nombreux mammifres, persiste sous forme de spores rsistantes dans le sol. L'efficacit de la vaccination contre les infections invasives  Haemophilus influenzae de type b a permis de diminuer de manire drastique le nombre de mningites et d'infections profondes chez le nourrisson (42 cas en 2016 chez les enfants de moins d'un an).

----------


## benjani13

> Ce qu'il te dit, c'est que c'est peut-tre plus panouissant de vivre  la campagne, mais que vivre dans une bote d'allumette en habitat dense cote globalement moins cher. Et il a raison.


Mais o mne ce raisonnement? Je peux aussi vivre en colloc'  12 dans 15m2 a coutera moins chre, manger un jour sur deux aussi a coutera moins chre, vivre sous les ponts encore mieux. A quoi mne cette argument? Les gens devraient brader leur dignit car il y a des alternatives moins chres?

Et que ce soit plus panouissant de vivre  la campagne c'est du gout de chacun ce n'est en rien une rgle gnrale. Je prfre de loin la campagne mais j'ai des amis qui ne quitterait Paris pour rien au monde car ils aiment le monde, ils aiment avoir plein de muse, etc. Il faudrait arrter de dire au gens ce qui est mieux pour eux.

----------


## Sodium

> Ce qu'il te dit, c'est que c'est peut-tre plus panouissant de vivre  la campagne, mais que vivre dans une bote d'allumette en habitat dense cote globalement moins cher. Et il a raison.


Pour avoir vcu 3 ans dans ce genre de clapier, j'aimerais nuancer ces conclusions ...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Mais o mne ce raisonnement? Je peux aussi vivre en colloc'  12 dans 15m2 a coutera moins chre, manger un jour sur deux aussi a coutera moins chre, vivre sous les ponts encore mieux. A quoi mne cette argument? Les gens devraient brader leur dignit car il y a des alternatives moins chres?


Non, mais les gens doivent accepter un compromis entre leur cadre de vie idal et les besoins conomiques et environnementaux de la socit. Ceux qui choisissent la campagne ont gnralement plus d'espace vital, peuvent se dplacer plus loin plus vite et plus agrablement (pas de bouchons ou de transports bonds), etc. Ils doivent accepter qu'en contrepartie il y a des dsavantages par rapport  l'habitat hyperdense (genre Paris et petite couronne). Par exemple que le rural paiera plus en carburant, n'aura pas la mme vitesse internet, etc.

Aux reproches que fait *el_slapper*, on peut rajouter que les ruraux sont sur-reprsents politiquement. En effet, en excluant les DOM qui ont un poids dlirant par rapport  leur population, le poids d'un vote aux lgislatives va du simple au double. Et les circonscriptions avec le moins de dputs par habitant se trouvent  Lyon, Lille, Strasbourg, Nantes, Bordeaux et en banlieue Parisienne (mais bizarrement Paris intra-muros est dans la moyenne, faut pas lser les bobos  ::aie:: ), tandis que le Lot, l'Arige, le Cantal, la Corse, la Lozre etc sont sur-reprsents.

Edit: je rajoute le lien vers la source

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, mais les gens doivent accepter un compromis entre leur cadre de vie idal et les besoins conomiques et environnementaux de la socit.


Il faudrait plutt faire une dcentralisation.
C'est nul que toutes les entreprises soient dans les grandes villes, a leur cotent cher en locaux en plus...
Ou  la limite il faudrait dvelopper le tltravail pour les quelques mtiers qui peuvent tre fait  distance.
Comme a les gens pourront rester confortablement dans leur village en tant connect avec la fibre optique.

Tous les gens ne peuvent pas tout abandonner pour le boulot.
Se retrouver seul dans une grande ville, en connaissant personne et en tant loin de chez soi, a fait pas rver tout le monde.

----------


## Sodium

> Tu parles d'une couverture faible :
> Couverture vaccinale en France : des efforts  soutenir en 2018


Ca serait bien de lire tes sources jusqu'au bout : 

_Rougeole, oreillons et rubole : la couverture vaccinale contre ces maladies est insuffisante, ce qui explique la survenue de vagues pidmiques de rougeole en France.

Compte tenu du caractre trs contagieux de la rougeole (capacit de transmission de la rougeole  15 personnes  partir d'un cas de rougeole), et de la couverture vaccinale insuffisante, des flambes pidmiques surviennent rgulirement en France. La dernire pidmie a dbut en novembre 2017 ;  la date du 25 avril 2018, plus de 2.000 cas de rougeole taient dclars : 76 % des dpartements ont dclar au moins un cas et 56 % des cas sont survenus en Nouvelle-Aquitaine. Cette situation pidmiologique tait prvisible car la couverture vaccinale contre cette maladie tait insuffisante. Selon le calendrier vaccinal, les nourrissons gs de deux ans devraient avoir reu deux doses d'un vaccin trivalent contre la rougeole, les oreillons et la rubole (ROR). En 2016, la couverture vaccinale  deux doses de ROR tait de 79 % en France, avec des disparits inter- et intra-rgionales. La couverture vaccinale chez les adultes n'est pas connue, mais on sait qu'elle est insuffisante. Or, la couverture vaccinale contre la rougeole devrait tre gale  au moins 95 % pour empcher la survenue de flambes pidmiques dans la population.

L'efficacit leve de la vaccination a quasiment fait disparatre la rubole congnitale en France.

Couverture vaccinale insuffisante contre les infections invasives  mningocoque C, ne permettant  pas de protger les nourrissons gs de moins de 12 mois.

En 2017, la recommandation initiale de vaccination contre les infections invasives  mningocoque C des personnes ges de 1  24 ans rvolus a t modifie car le nombre de cas de mningites C augmentait chez les nourrissons gs de moins de 12 mois, qui n'taient pas vaccins. En effet, entre 2015 et 2017, les couvertures vaccinales, bien qu'en progression, taient insuffisantes : 73 % chez les nourrissons de moins de 2 ans et 28 % chez les adolescents de 15  19 ans en 2017. En Nouvelle-Aquitaine, la couverture vaccinale atteignait 69 % chez les moins de 2 ans et 19 % seulement chez les 15-19 ans.

Couverture vaccinale contre les papillomavirus : en lgre progression mais toujours trs faible.

Aprs un point bas en 1999, la couverture vaccinale contre les papillomavirus s'est lgrement redresse d'anne en anne pour atteindre 21,4 % chez les jeunes filles ges de 16 ans. C'est bien entendu trs insuffisant et trs infrieur aux chiffres levs qui sont observs dans certains pays comme l'Australie, le Royaume-Uni, le Portugal ou la Finlande, o l'incidence des infections et des lsions pr-cancreuses causes par les papillomavirus a chut.

Ce sont les couvertures vaccinales dont il faut maintenir un taux lev, celles qui sont insuffisantes et la moindre perception dans la population gnrale des maladies infectieuses qui ont conduit les autorits sanitaires  recommander l'obligation vaccinale chez les nourrissons ns  partir du 1er janvier 2018. 

Car l'acte de se faire vacciner prsente un bnfice individuel mais galement pour son entourage, notamment pour protger une personne qui ne peut pas tre vaccine.

Les vagues pidmiques de rougeole que l'on observe actuellement dans plusieurs pays europens sont un exemple frappant des consquences d'une couverture vaccinale insuffisante._

----------


## ddoumeche

Quel rapport avec le rfrendum ? tu sautes du coq  l'ne ?

Si le ministre obligeait les labos a fournir les vaccins qui sont lgalement obligatoires la couverture maximale serait sans doute meilleure.  Quelqu'un a-t'il demand de faire un rfrendum sur les vaccins ? Tu racontes absolument n'importe quoi !




> Prenons un simple exemple : la couverture vaccinale. Elle n'a jamais t aussi faible en France, au point qu'on se retrouve avec des morts pour des maladies que l'on considrait comme pratiquement disparues il y a  peine 10 ans.
> Pourtant, aucune source srieuse (mdias, publications scientifiques indpendantes, gouvernement) ne permet de soutenir une prtendue dangerosit des vaccins. Mais les gens prfrent se fier  des vidos qui tranent sur Facebook plutt que de s'informer rellement sur un sujet.
> 
> Donc oui, le peuple est dbile et est incapable de prendre des dcisions majeures pour le pays. C'est pourquoi l'on vit dans des dmocraties reprsentatives et non directes, et c'est tant mieux.


Article 3 de la constitution :
 La souverainet nationale appartient au peuple franais.
 Aucune section du peuple ni aucun individu ne peut s'en attribuer l'exercice.
 Le peuple l'exerce, en matire constitutionnelle, par le vote de ses reprsentants et par le rfrendum.

Toute personne tenant un autre discours est donc un ennemi de la nation et doit tre trait avec le plus extrme prjudice. En tout cas, s'il y a un dbile ici, ce n'est pas le peuple.

----------


## Edrixal

> *El_slapper* s'en prend plein la gueule pour avoir dit que les Gilets Jaunes se moquent bien de l'environnement. Pourtant il a raison,  part le carburant qui tait l'origine du mouvement, les GJ revendiquent surtout de pouvoir plus consommer, d'avoir le niveau de vie qu'on leur montre  la tl. Les revendications politiques, non seulement sont d'un amateurisme et d'une navet frappants, mais aussi le fait d'un noyau restreint (et visiblement nophyte en politique). L'essentiel du mouvement c'est le pouvoir d'achat de petits et moyens revenus dans la France rurale et priurbaine*. Hors consommer plus, c'est polluer plus.





> Jusque l, 100% d'accord. Les Gilets jaunes, finalement, manifestent pour le droit de saboter la plante autant que les nantis.


Une seule chose  dire, merci de vous renseigner avant de parler. Ras le bol de me rpter... Surtout si que vous n'avez pas l'air de chercher  comprendre autre chose que vos prjuger...




> Pour la politique de Macron, on peut lui reprocher de faire porter tout l'effort sur le petit peuple. C'est entirement vrai, Macron (mais il est pour cela dans la droite ligne de l'cologie politique) voit la transition cologique comme tant essentiellement la rduction du niveau de vie de ceux qui, dans son discours, ne sont rien. Pas question de toucher  ceux qui russissent. a n'empche pas la hausse de prix des carburants d'tre une mesure cologique, mme si l'argent n'est pas affect  l'cologie. Ce que certains ne veulent pas entendre, c'est que la transition nergtique c'est surtout rduire la consommation d'hydrocarbures polluantes plus que d'investir dans de nouvelles nergies. Les nouvelles nergies ne rduisent pas du tout la pollution, elles permettent le maintien d'un certain niveau de vie quand on aura abandonn les hydrocarburesmais c'est la rduction des hydrocarbures et uniquement la rduction des hydrocarbures qui permet d'atteindre les objectifs climatiques et de pollution de l'air. Ce qui est gnant, ce n'est pas la hausse des prix mais ceux qui en sont exempts: ainsi les routiers et agriculteurs, grands brleurs de diesel, sont rembourss de la taxe. Les avions et les navires polluent de plus en plus et ne sont pas impacts par la taxe.


Sauf que pour la nime fois, tu pourra placer le prix du carburant  10 le litre, cela n'empchera pas les gens d'avoir besoin de carburant pour aller travailler, faire leur course, ect... C'est pas le citoyens lambda qui consomme le plus et qui doit rduire. Regarde la consommation des paquebot de croisire et reviens me parler que c'est le citoyen lambda avec sa voiture qui pollue et qui doit rduire sa consommation...




> Ben oui, c'est ce que je dis au dessus : _vivre  la campagne, c'est un luxe_.
> 
> Non. Ils coutent plus cher qu'ils ne rapportent, dj. moi qui vit dans un quartier dense, c'est rentable de maintenir un bureau de poste  5 minutes  pied de chez moi. L ou en maintenir un dans un hameau de 30 bicoques, c'est du luxe.
> 
> J'en ai ras-le-cul d'entendre "_a oui, mais on est tellement mieux  la campagne_" par des gens qui n'ont pas les moyens de se payer ce luxe. Mes impts payent leur bureau de poste, pas le mien. Leurs rseau routier coute bien plus cher par habitant. Leurs 3 bus par jours coutent, par habitant, bien plus cher que mon tram toutes les 8 minutes. Leurs kilomtres de rseau lectrique coute bien plus cher par habitant que les monstres enterrs qui alimentent tout le quartier. Donc j'en ai marre des ruraux. Spcialement ceux qui n'exploitent mme pas leur jardin(je fais une exception pour ceux qui ont leur potager ou leurs poules, eux ont une raison parfaitement valide d'habiter  la campagne). J'en ai marre de tous ces gens qui ne font que sucer mes impts pour financer leur bien-tre de campagnards. J'en ai marre de tous ces gilets jaunes qui ne se rendent pas compte  quel point leur mode de vie est dj fortement subventionn. J'en ai marre de tous ces gens irralistes qui veulent le beurre, l'argent du beurre, le cul de la crmire, et le bon air pur de la campagne en plus, sans rien contribuer en change.
> 
> Vivre  la campagne, a a un sens pour ceux qui se noient soue le pognon, ou pour ceux qui travaillent la terre. Pour tous les autres : bienvenue en appart'.


Tu doit plutt bien gagner ta vie pour parler ainsi.
Dj y'a pas si longtemps de a, les gens t encourager  acheter  la campagne, y'a qu'a voir les prts  taux zro en zone C y'a pas 1 ans. Le fait que les petites villes de campagne crer du terrain  btir  tous vas, ect... Tout  est fait pour pousser les plus pauvres hors des villes, le cot de la vie y est moins chre, les locations sont moins chre. Par contre les temps de trajet sont plus long. Et d'un coup ont te dit "Tient au fait vos dplacement en plus d'tre long, maintenant ils vont tre encore plus chre !".
Idem pour le diesel, y'a pas si longtemps, (quoi 1 ans ? 2 ans ?) tout le monde ne jurais que part le diesel pour rouler propre et pas chre, avec prime  l'achat, bonus ect... Maintenant c'est limite si on va pas te dire "Sale tueur d'enfant !" quand tu dit que tu roule en diesel...

J'vois pour ma part, si je voulais acheter un bien immobilier, avec mon budget, j'avais le choix entre des appartements dans les barres d'immeuble des cits ou en campagne. Les appartements dans les quartiers calme tant au moins  50K au dessus de mon budget. A moins de se contenter d'un 20m, trs pratique pour y faire une vie de famille et y stocker les vlos de tous le monde (puisque si tu prend ta voiture t'es un monstre !).  ::roll:: 
Y'a pas photo j'ai choisie d'habiter  30K de la ville, la majorit des gens ferons ainsi. Ose me dire que tu prfrerais acheter un appartement dans une cit type Malakoff plutt qu'en campagne.

Et non, vivre en campagne c'est pas du luxe. En tout cas sa n'a jamais t prsenter comme tel. D'ailleurs hormis certaine zone bien prcise, la campagne runis surtout des pauvres et la classe moyenne. Les plus riches sont soit en plein centre ville, soit dans la premire couronne des villes. Je ne sais vraiment pas ou tu est aller chercher autant dineptie sur la campagne...




> Non, mais les gens doivent accepter un compromis entre leur cadre de vie idal et les besoins conomiques et environnementaux de la socit. Ceux qui choisissent la campagne ont gnralement plus d'espace vital, peuvent se dplacer plus loin plus vite et plus agrablement (pas de bouchons ou de transports bonds), etc. Ils doivent accepter qu'en contrepartie il y a des dsavantages par rapport  l'habitat hyperdense (genre Paris et petite couronne). Par exemple que le rural paiera plus en carburant, n'aura pas la mme vitesse internet, etc.


Donc si t'a pas les tunes du douille et tu la ferme c'est pour le bien de tous. Aprs on s'tonne que les gens soit nombriliste... Tu peut pas demander  un pauvre de mal vivre parce qu'conomiquement et environnementalement c'est franchement mieux. Le mec va juste t'envoyer chier et il aura raison.

Qui voudrait sacrifier sa vie pour que des mecs bien loti puissent rester bien loti ?
Ouai je sais on est pas chez les bisounours, blablabla. Mais si les choses ne change pas, faudra pas s'tonner que les riches ce retrouve de nouveau avec la tte sur le billot...

----------


## benjani13

> Non, mais les gens doivent accepter un compromis entre leur cadre de vie idal et les besoins conomiques et environnementaux de la socit. Ceux qui choisissent la campagne ont gnralement plus d'espace vital, peuvent se dplacer plus loin plus vite et plus agrablement (pas de bouchons ou de transports bonds), etc. Ils doivent accepter qu'en contrepartie il y a des dsavantages par rapport  l'habitat hyperdense (genre Paris et petite couronne). Par exemple que le rural paiera plus en carburant, n'aura pas la mme vitesse internet, etc.


Les ruraux ne demandent pas du luxe, bien souvent ils ne rclament rien, ils dplorent la perte de nombreux services qui existaient avant.




> Aux reproches que fait *el_slapper*, on peut rajouter que les ruraux sont sur-reprsents politiquement.


Tu ne regardes que par un petit bout de la lorgnette. Les problmes ruraux sont peut entendus. Je lisais des messages d'un journaliste l'autre jour qui dplorait que des journaux envoie des "envoy spciaux" dans les campagnes, comme si il s'agissait d'un territoire tranger.




> En effet, en excluant les DOM qui ont un poids dlirant par rapport  leur population


L tu te fout de nous, dire que les DOM ont un poids dlirant. Ils sont oublis de tous, personnes ne parlent d'eux.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Y'a pas photo j'ai choisie d'habiter  30K de la ville, la majorit des gens ferons ainsi. Ose me dire que tu prfrerais acheter un appartement dans une cit type Malakoff plutt qu'en campagne.


J'habite en cit, j'ai grandi en cit. T'as un problme avec les cits? D'ailleurs les pauvres, les vrais, n'ont pas le choix que tu prsentes, il y en a encore qui sont contents d'tre en cit plutt que dans un htel au mois miteux ou un taudis qui se dlabre. Peut-tre que tu penses juste que ta petite personne vaut mieux que nous?




> Les plus riches sont soit en plein centre ville, soit dans la premire couronne des villes. Je ne sais vraiment pas ou tu est aller chercher autant dineptie sur la campagne...


Les riches ont des logements en hypercentre et  la campagne, ils sont partout. Et l'hypercentre n'est pas toujours le logement principal (il y a 100 000 rsidences secondaires rien que dans le centre de Paris).

Les premires couronnes,  la base c'tait les travailleurs pauvres, maintenant a devient les classes moyennes, les pauvres tant repousss plus loin.




> Donc si t'a pas les tunes du douille et tu la ferme c'est pour le bien de tous. Aprs on s'tonne que les gens soit nombriliste... Tu peut pas demander  un pauvre de mal vivre parce qu'conomiquement et environnementalement c'est franchement mieux. Le mec va juste t'envoyer chier et il aura raison.


Non mais moi aussi je voudrais la grande maison, l'aide mnagre (non en fait a me ferait honte, mais c'est un exemple), la Tesla Model X modifie pour faire du vrai hors-piste, ne jamais rencontrer de bouchons, et pouvoir chasser,  l'approche et  l'arc, tous les week-ends de l'anne (en fait pas tous, il y a autre chose dans la vie) et que les chevreuils sauvages n'aient pas de parasites ou de pathognes pour manger la viande crue  ::aie:: 





> Qui voudrait sacrifier sa vie pour que des mecs bien loti puissent rester bien loti ?
> Ouai je sais on est pas chez les bisounours, blablabla. Mais si les choses ne change pas, faudra pas s'tonner que les riches ce retrouve de nouveau avec la tte sur le billot...


Si les riches vont sur le billot, je tiendrais la hache  ::zoubi::

----------


## Sodium

> Quel rapport avec le rfrendum ? tu sautes du coq  l'ne ?
> 
> Si le ministre obligeait les labos a fournir les vaccins qui ont lgalement obligatorie la couverture maximale serait sans doute meilleure. Quelqu'un a-t'il demand de faire un rfrendum sur les vaccins ? Tu racontes absolument n'importe quoi !


Le rapport, c'est que le peuple est parfaitement incapable de prendre une dcision duque sur un enjeu nationale. C'est aux experts que cela concerne d'valuer le pour et le contre d'une dcision, pas au peuple.
D'ailleurs, le gouvernement serait bien avis de laisser les-dits experts peser beaucoup plus dans la balance, car les vrais experts en conomie ou cologie sont  peu prs tous d'accords sur le fait que la plupart des dcisions actuelles frisent le n'importe quoi (notamment le sacro-saint 3% de dficit public qui repose uniquement sur ... le fait que celui qui l'a mis en place trouvait que a sonnait bien).

----------


## Ryu2000

> car les vrais experts en conomie ou cologie sont  peu prs tous d'accords sur le fait que la plupart des dcisions actuelles frisent le n'importe quoi (notamment le sacro-saint 3% de dficit public.


a ne veut rien dire "les vrais experts".
On peut toujours trouver 2 grands experts rputs qui ne sont d'accord sur rien (surtout en conomie...).
Il y a des choses qui font consensus, par exemple : l'euro est une aberration et ne fonctionnera jamais. (l ok c'est facile de mettre tout le monde d'accord)

Pour les 3% les mdias disent que a vient de l :
A l'origine du dficit  3% du PIB, une invention 100%... franaise



> Franois Hollande a confirm dimanche soir l'objectif de ramener  3% du PIB le dficit public ds 2013, au prix d'un plan de rigueur sans prcdent. Mais d'o vient ce chiffre magique tout rond de 3% et pourquoi dirige-t-il aujourd'hui la politique conomique en Europe ? Guy Abeille tait charg de mission au ministre des Finances sous Giscard puis au dbut de l're Mitterrand. Il a racont pour La Tribune comment est n, en France et non en Allemagne, ce sacro-saint ratio pour les dficits publics. *A l'origine, il s'agissait d'imposer la rigueur aux ministres socialistes. Puis cette rfrence cardinale a fait cole, bien qu'elle fut dpourvue du moindre sens conomique.*


Mais je crois que c'est un truc copi sur la FED aux USA et leur planche  billet.




> T'as un problme avec les cits?


Moi j'en ai un !
Il n'y a pas de travail, pas de loisir, pas d'espoir, c'est moche, dprimant, beaucoup de gens semblent couter du RAP...
C'est pas mon coin prfr de France... Mais aprs chacun ses gouts.

Parfois il y a des voitures qui brlent.

----------


## Sodium

> a ne veut rien dire "les vrais experts".
> On peut toujours trouver 2 grands experts rputs qui ne sont d'accord sur rien (surtout en conomie...).
> Il y a des choses qui font consensus, par exemple : l'euro est une aberration et ne fonctionnera jamais. (l ok c'est facile de mettre tout le monde d'accord)


C'est fou le nombre de conneries que tu es capable de placer par phrase.

Je propose d'officialiser l'unit de mesure Ryu2000, un Ryu2000 (ou 1R2k) correspondant prcisment  4,12392212 propos faux et/ou stupides par 100 caractres.




> Pour les 3% les mdias disent que a vient de l :
> A l'origine du dficit  3% du PIB, une invention 100%... franaise


http://www.lefigaro.fr/economie/le-s...economique.php

_ Revtu de l'habit d'une certaine technicit et pourtant immdiat  entendre, ce ratio avait en plus l'avantage de tomber sur le chiffre trois, comme les trois Grces, la Trinit, les trois ordres alchimiques, etc. (...) L'ide a t trouve sur un coin de table, en moins d'une heure, sans aucune rflexion thorique, concde-t-il._

----------


## Edrixal

> J'habite en cit, j'ai grandi en cit. T'as un problme avec les cits? D'ailleurs les pauvres, les vrais, n'ont pas le choix que tu prsentes, il y en a encore qui sont contents d'tre en cit plutt que dans un htel au mois miteux ou un taudis qui se dlabre. Peut-tre que tu penses juste que ta petite personne vaut mieux que nous?


Pas spcialement, j'y ai passer une bonne partie de mon enfance. Mais maintenant que j'en suis sortie, jespre pouvoir vivre loin de certain milieux par lesquelles je suis passer  une poque. D'ailleurs j'en connais pas beaucoup qui y vivent et qui souhaite y rester.




> Les riches ont des logements en hypercentre et  la campagne, ils sont partout. Et l'hypercentre n'est pas toujours le logement principal (il y a 100 000 rsidences secondaires rien que dans le centre de Paris).


Tu trouvera bien moins de riche dans la campagne profonde qu'ailleurs. Les maisons de campagne des riches sont gnralement plus proches des vignobles ou dans le sud. Et mme l pour une maison de riche tu  plusieurs dizaines maisons de pauvre. Les maisons de vacances quant  elle, ce concentre surtout sur les ctes.




> Les premires couronnes,  la base c'tait les travailleurs pauvres, maintenant a devient les classes moyennes, les pauvres tant repousss plus loin.


Mme la classe moyenne est repousse plus loin. Les plus vielles gnration de classe moyenne y habite encore et ils sont trs content de cette situation d'ailleurs, vue que le prix de leur maison  littralement exploser.





> Non mais moi aussi je voudrais la grande maison, l'aide mnagre (non en fait a me ferait honte, mais c'est un exemple), la Tesla Model X modifie pour faire du vrai hors-piste, ne jamais rencontrer de bouchons, et pouvoir chasser,  l'approche et  l'arc, tous les week-ends de l'anne (en fait pas tous, il y a autre chose dans la vie) et que les chevreuils sauvages n'aient pas de parasites ou de pathognes pour manger la viande crue


Je ne parle mme pas de a. Je ne parle pas de vivre dans le luxe, mais de vivre simplement. T'sais, avoir un endroit ou tu ne te sent pas  l'troit, un peut de place, une chambre par enfant, pas de voisin de palier qui  la tl ou la musique  fond jusqu' pas d'heure, une isolation correcte, un endroit  toi que tu peut arranger  ton got, pourquoi pas un peut de terrain pour jardiner ou juste faire de la mcanique ou profiter du soleil. C'est pas du luxe a, enfin a ne devrait pas.




> Le rapport, c'est que le peuple est parfaitement incapable de prendre une dcision duque sur un enjeu nationale. C'est aux experts que cela concerne d'valuer le pour et le contre d'une dcision, pas au peuple.
> D'ailleurs, le gouvernement serait bien avis de laisser les-dits experts peser beaucoup plus dans la balance, car les vrais experts en conomie ou cologie sont  peu prs tous d'accords sur le fait que la plupart des dcisions actuelles frisent le n'importe quoi (notamment le sacro-saint 3% de dficit public qui repose uniquement sur ... le fait que celui qui l'a mis en place trouvait que a sonnait bien).


La couverture vaccinal  baisser de 10% en moyenne donc l'ensemble du peuple est trop stupide. C'est cool pour les 80/85% restant qui continue de ce faire vacciner  ::roll:: 
Le problme ce sont les mdias qui ne sont plus des outils de confiances. Il y a tellement de fausse information balancer sur les mdias traditionnel que les gens vont chercher l'information ailleurs. Le problme c'est que souvent, ailleurs, l'information est d'encore moins bonne qualit, mais comme ce n'est pas un mdia traditionnel, l'info trouve un indice de confiance plus grand...

Si les mdia traditionnel faisais plus srieusement leur boulot, les hoax aurait moins la belle vie.

----------


## Invit

> J'habite en cit, j'ai grandi en cit.


Voil. 
Le clash actuel citadin vs campagnards rsulte d'une incomprhension culturelle fondamentale. Ceux qui ont pass leur enfance  la campagne ont l'impression que les enfants ne peuvent pas tre heureux en cit, ce qui est bien sr faux, mais difficile  apprhender. Moi-mme j'habite en cit, j'ai l'impression d'touffer mes gamins dans mon logement riquiqui sans jardin. C'est pas rationnel, mais c'est comme a.
Je te rejoins, toi et El_Slapper, en ce que je ne crois pas que les gilets jaunes en aient quelque chose  secouer de l'cologie. C'est  l'image de la population, malheureusement. Mais ce qu'ils demandent, en ville comme en campagne, c'est de pouvoir vivre de leur 8 h de boulot au smic. Que ce soit pour avoir une chambre pour les citadins, parce que le problme du cot des loyers revient souvent sur la table (avec raison), ou pour pouvoir aller faire leurs courses sans perdre un bras pour les ruraux. Chacun ses inconvnients, habiter en campagne sans avoir de quoi se payer une bagnole, ce n'est pas enviable non plus, mme avec un plumard au lieu d'un canap pour dormir. Quant aux infrastructures et leur cot global, je suis d'accord, mais de toute faon il faudrait en conserver au moins une bonne partie ne serait-ce que pour que les agriculteurs puissent livrer, et pour maintenir le tourisme qui gnre quand mme un sacr paquet de fric.

----------


## Sodium

> La couverture vaccinal  baisser de 10% en moyenne donc l'ensemble du peuple est trop stupide. C'est cool pour les 80/85% restant qui continue de ce faire vacciner


Tu veux des chiffres plus parlants ? Un tiers de la population franaise recourt rgulirement  l'homopathie qui est universellement reconnue comme parfaitement inefficace, et il me semble avoir lu un chiffre de plus de 60% pour ce qui est de l'indice de confiance.

http://sante.lefigaro.fr/article/la-...l-homeopathie/

Donc si demain on met en place un referendum pour dcider du dremboursement de l'homopathie de la scurit sociale (qui est une mesure  mettre en place urgemment, car rembourser ou mme prescrire un "mdicament" qui a fait la preuve de son inefficacit est contraire aussi bien  la logique qu' l'thique), a sera refus ... parce que le peuple est dbile, a ne fait jamais de mal de le rappeler.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un tiers de la population franaise recourt rgulirement  l'homopathie qui est universellement reconnue comme parfaitement inefficace


Tu pourrais tre un peu plus tolrant...
Qu'est-ce que a peut te foutre que des gens utilisent l'homopathie ?
De toute faon il y a toujours l'effet placebo, donc il est certains que ce n'est pas inefficace  100%.  ::P: 

Il me semble que les parents qui donnent a  leur enfants, le font quand leur enfants ne sont pas vraiment malade.
Par exemple quand un enfant se plaint de mal dormir, tu lui dis "tiens prend a, a ira mieux".
Bon aprs c'est pas une bonne habitude  prendre sinon plus tard ils prendront des somnifres et des antidpresseurs...




> Donc si demain on met en place un referendum pour dcider du dremboursement de l'homopathie de la scurit sociale


2/3 des franais sont contre l'homopathie, a m'tonnerait qu'ils votent pour son remboursement...

----------


## benjani13

> Tu pourrais tre un peu plus tolrant...
> Qu'est-ce que a peut te foutre que des gens utilisent l'homopathie ?
> De toute faon il y a toujours l'effet placebo, donc il est certains que ce n'est pas inefficace  100%.


Il a t dmontr mainte et mainte fois que l'argument "a ne peut pas faire de mal" concernant les mdicaments et thrapie dits "alternatives" (non prouve scientifiquement) ne tient pas. Cela entraine des retards de prise en charge, des mauvais suivis de traitement, etc.

----------


## Sodium

> Tu pourrais tre un peu plus tolrant...
> Qu'est-ce que a peut te foutre que des gens utilisent l'homopathie ?


Oh, je ne sais pas, par exemple :
- le fait que de l'argent public parte dans des mdicaments qui ne fonctionnent pas
- le fait que tous les mdicaments soient soumis  l'obligation de faire la preuve de leur effet sauf l'homopathie
- le fait qu'une prise en charge homopathique puisse mener  des cas graves voir  la mort (exemple ma mre qui a finit  l'hpital avec une pneumonie pour une grippe traite  l'homopathie)
- le fait qu'encourager la croyance irrationnelle mne souvent  des croyances de plus irrationnelles (paranoraml, mdecines alternatives totalement farfelues et dangereuses, sectes...)
- le fait que des gens qui ont fait mdecine prescrivent des substances ayant fait la preuve de leur inefficacit... et y croient

Ce ne sont que quelques exemples parmi beaucoup d'autres.

L'argument qui revient souvent c'est "oui mais au moins a empche les gens de prendre des antibiotiques pour n'importe quoi !".
Ok, super, donc au lieu de responsabiliser les gens et les mdecins  un recours plus intelligent aux thrapies lourdes, on donne massivement au peuple des granules de sucre en prtendant que a va les gurir par magie et l'on cre donc une arme de dcrbrs qui finissent pour certains par croire qu'on peut gurir un cancer avec un jus de fruit.




> Il a t dmontr mainte et mainte fois que l'argument "a ne peut pas faire de mal" concernant les mdicaments et thrapie dits "alternatives" (non prouve scientifiquement) ne tient pas. Cela entraine des retards de prise en charge, des mauvais suivis de traitement, etc.


Faisons s'il vous plat la diffrence entre les thrapies non prouves scientifiquement et celles dont on a prouv l'inefficacit. 
L'efficacit de l'acuponcture est non prouve scientifiquement, car on ne peut pas physiquement mettre en place de vrais essais en double aveugle pour s'assurer  100% qu'on n'a aucun effet (mme si je vous rassure, cela ne fait pas vraiment dbat parmi la communaut scientifique).
L'inefficacit de l'homopathie est elle par contre scientifiquement prouve comme inefficace par de trs nombreux protocoles de test partout dans le monde.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oh, je ne sais pas, par exemple :


Bon la partie sur l'argent public, pourquoi pas. (mais apparemment tous n'est pas rembours et quand c'est le cas, c'est  30%, Classs par la Scurit sociale en  service mdical rendu modr , bientt ce ne sera peut-tre plus rembours du tout).
Mais le reste bof...
Si tu ne crois pas  l'homopathie, prend en pas et c'est tout...




> - le fait qu'encourager la croyance irrationnelle mne souvent  des croyances de plus irrationnelles (paranoraml, mdecines alternatives totalement farfelues et dangereuses, sectes...)


Les gens sont libres de croire en ce qu'ils veulent, il y a bien des gens qui sont franc-maons... C'est pas mieux que les autres sectes.




> - le fait que des gens qui ont fait mdecine prescrivent des substances ayant fait la preuve de leur inefficacit... et y croient


Ouais c'est bizarre, c'est souvent des mdecins qui prescrivent de l'homopathie.




> - le fait qu'une prise en charge homopathique puisse mener  des cas graves voir  la mort


Normalement le mdecin devrait voir que l'homopathie ne suffit pas.

===
a restera toujours moins dangereux que a :
Belgique : un bb est mort aprs avoir t nourri au lait vgtal



> Un couple belge encourt 18 ans de prison car leur bb est mort de malnutrition et de dshydratation aprs avoir t nourri au lait vgtal. Sans avis mdical, les parents ont suppos que leur enfant tait intolrant au lactose et au gluten.

----------


## Sodium

> a restera toujours moins dangereux que a :
> Belgique : un bb est mort aprs avoir t nourri au lait vgtal
> Un couple belge encourt 18 ans de prison car leur bb est mort de malnutrition et de dshydratation aprs avoir t nourri au lait vgtal. Sans avis mdical, les parents ont suppos que leur enfant tait intolrant au lactose et au gluten.


Je serais prs  parier cher que les parents en question taient des utilisateurs d'homopathie  :;): 

Les mdecines alternatives fonctionnent cercle vicieux : un homopathe va conseiller un osthopathe, qui va conseiller un accuponteur, qui va conseiller un iridologue, qui va conseilleur un prtendu nutritionniste bidon... j'en sais quelque chose, ayant t gav de ces salopries une bonne partie de mon enfance.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je ne parle mme pas de a. Je ne parle pas de vivre dans le luxe, mais de vivre simplement. T'sais, avoir un endroit ou tu ne te sent pas  l'troit, un peut de place, une chambre par enfant, pas de voisin de palier qui  la tl ou la musique  fond jusqu' pas d'heure, une isolation correcte, un endroit  toi que tu peut arranger  ton got, pourquoi pas un peut de terrain pour jardiner ou juste faire de la mcanique ou profiter du soleil. C'est pas du luxe a, enfin a ne devrait pas.


Ouais, enfin dj tu veux tre propritaire alors que ma gnration devra attendre que les vieux crvent (si vous tes vieux, dpchez-vous de crever, vous gnez ceux qui viennent aprs  ::aie:: )et encore, grce au principe du _reverse mortgage_, il y en a qui laissent des cadeaux empoisonns  leurs successeurs ::aie:: . Ensuite, je pense que tu n'imagines mme pas la pauvret, les gilets jaunes se disent pauvres ou "modestes" mais beaucoup ont ce que tu dcris, certes avec un gros prt  rembourser pour les moins gs, mais quand mme. Perso j'ai pass une partie de mon enfance SDF, la majeure partie entass dans un studio (en cit) avec ma mre, une partie en foyer....alors quand tout les enfants vivront dans un appartement de cit, ce sera un norme progrs. Un T2 pour une personne seule, T3 ou T4 pour un couple avec enfants, c'est dj bien, on parlera de ne pas avoir de voisins de palier ou d'avoir un jardin privatif quand tout le monde aura un logement digne.

Parce que quand des gens qui travaillent  temps plein dorment dans une voiture, le canap d'un ami ou un marchand de sommeil avec toilettes sur le palier, punaises de lit et autres joyeusets, je suis dsol mais ce que tu demandes, c'est effectivement un luxe.




> Voil. 
> Le clash actuel citadin vs campagnards rsulte d'une incomprhension culturelle fondamentale. Ceux qui ont pass leur enfance  la campagne ont l'impression que les enfants ne peuvent pas tre heureux en cit, ce qui est bien sr faux, mais difficile  apprhender. Moi-mme j'habite en cit, j'ai l'impression d'touffer mes gamins dans mon logement riquiqui sans jardin. C'est pas rationnel, mais c'est comme a.
> Je te rejoins, toi et El_Slapper, en ce que je ne crois pas que les gilets jaunes en aient quelque chose  secouer de l'cologie. C'est  l'image de la population, malheureusement. Mais ce qu'ils demandent, en ville comme en campagne, c'est de pouvoir vivre de leur 8 h de boulot au smic. Que ce soit pour avoir une chambre pour les citadins, parce que le problme du cot des loyers revient souvent sur la table (avec raison), ou pour pouvoir aller faire leurs courses sans perdre un bras pour les ruraux. Chacun ses inconvnients, habiter en campagne sans avoir de quoi se payer une bagnole, ce n'est pas enviable non plus, mme avec un plumard au lieu d'un canap pour dormir. Quant aux infrastructures et leur cot global, je suis d'accord, mais de toute faon il faudrait en conserver au moins une bonne partie ne serait-ce que pour que les agriculteurs puissent livrer, et pour maintenir le tourisme qui gnre quand mme un sacr paquet de fric.


+1 mais pour les infrastructures, il faut bien reconnaitre que mme pour des services publics (donc pas senss tre rentable), quand la campagne vieillit et se dsertifie de plus en plus, il y a un seuil o certaines choses comme un bureau de poste par commune cessent d'tre viables. Aprs, le routier reste essentiel, comme tu dis pour les agriculteurs ou les touristes mais aussi simplement pour pouvoir la traverser.

Puis, je ne suis pas oppos  un certain niveau de subvention des campagnes par les villes, aprs tout, les campagnes nourrissent les villes (au propre et au figur). Mais ce n'est pas un chque en blanc non plus.

----------


## Edrixal

> Ouais, enfin dj tu veux tre propritaire alors que ma gnration devra attendre que les vieux crvent (si vous tes vieux, dpchez-vous de crever, vous gnez ceux qui viennent aprs )et encore, grce au principe du _reverse mortgage_, il y en a qui laissent des cadeaux empoisonns  leurs successeurs. Ensuite, je pense que tu n'imagines mme pas la pauvret, les gilets jaunes se disent pauvres ou "modestes" mais beaucoup ont ce que tu dcris, certes avec un gros prt  rembourser pour les moins gs, mais quand mme. Perso j'ai pass une partie de mon enfance SDF, la majeure partie entass dans un studio (en cit) avec ma mre, une partie en foyer....alors quand tout les enfants vivront dans un appartement de cit, ce sera un norme progrs. Un T2 pour une personne seule, T3 ou T4 pour un couple avec enfants, c'est dj bien, on parlera de ne pas avoir de voisins de palier ou d'avoir un jardin privatif quand tout le monde aura un logement digne.


Tu me parle de survie, je te parle de vivre. Un T2 c'est bien pour une personne seule oui, mais tu vois chez moi j'ai pas d'eau chaude, le chauffage collectif ne fonctionne que sur la moiti des radiateurs, y'a de l'humidit, c'est mal isol, internet ne dpasse par le 1mo/s, avec les travaux  coter l'eau n'est pas toujours trs claire et heureusement que l'immeuble n'est pas trs populaire parce que la musique/tl  fond jusqu' minuit/1h c'est rgulier quand j'ai des voisins. Et pourtant actuellement je ne vie pas dans une cit chaude comme cit prcdemment, y'a trs peut de trafique, les caves sont certes "rquisitionnes" mais ont  strictement aucun problme dans le coin.
Et je parle mme pas des efforts au quotidien pour pas faire trop de bruits afin de ne pas dranger les voisins. Du genre, a cause d'un imprvue (Haaa les heures supp...) je rentre  20h, j'aurais besoin de faire une lessive et bha tant pis, a attendra demain parce qu'avec le bruit que sa fait... Comme mon systme son que j'avais acheter quand je vivais dans une maison, je ne l'utilise quasiment plus, me contentant d'un casque pour couter films, musique, jeu, ect... 
Alors tu vois, mon T2, j'men lasse et j'ai vraiment hte que ma maison soit termine pour pouvoir bouger.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Voil. 
> Le clash actuel citadin vs campagnards rsulte d'une incomprhension culturelle fondamentale. Ceux qui ont pass leur enfance  la campagne ont l'impression que les enfants ne peuvent pas tre heureux en cit, ce qui est bien sr faux, mais difficile  apprhender. Moi-mme j'habite en cit, j'ai l'impression d'touffer mes gamins dans mon logement riquiqui sans jardin. C'est pas rationnel, mais c'est comme a.


lol

Oui, cela vient forcment d'un problme de comprhension des ruraux.

Ecoutez-vous (enfin lisez-vous, et quand je dis "vous", ce n'est pas que toi bien entendu, je prcise car je dis pas mal "vous" dans la suite du message, je rebondi  la fois sur ton message, et sur les propos de Miaow et el_slapper), j'ai l'impression d'entendre le gouvernement "Nan mais si les rformes passent si mal, c'est de notre faute, on a t trop technique et trop intelligent dans notre mthode, ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec nous ont forcment rien compris"...


J'ai pass mon enfance dans des cits dans le 91, notamment  Evry, qui  l'poque, devait tre une des villes (au moins du dpartement) avec le plus d'agressions. Le soir dans mon lit, je pouvais entendre les prises de ttes, les bastons, voir les coups de feu (avec les traces de sang le lendemain sur le parking).

Et malgr tout a, je n'ai pas eu une enfance "malheureuse", mais par contre oui, je suis content d'en tre parti, et avec ou sans enfant, si je peux viter d'y retourner, je ferais mon possible pour que cela soit le cas, que cela soit dans une cit du 91, d'un autre dpartement de la banlieue parisienne, ou dans des cits de certaines grandes villes comme Lyon ou Marseille.






> Je te rejoins, toi et El_Slapper, en ce que je ne crois pas que les gilets jaunes en aient quelque chose  secouer de l'cologie.


Vu que les GJ regroupent un peu de tout, clairement, tous ne sont pas concerns par l'cologie, maintenant, il y en a aussi pleins qui en ont quelque chose  secouer, et je ne vois pas comment, vous tes capables de dire si "majoritairement" les GJ se proccupent ou non d'cologie ? Vous n'en savez strictement rien (en dehors du discours du gouvernement et des mdias dans ce sens).





> Mais ce qu'ils demandent, en ville comme en campagne, *c'est de pouvoir vivre de leur 8 h de boulot au smic*. Que ce soit pour avoir une chambre pour les citadins, parce que le problme du cot des loyers revient souvent sur la table (avec raison), ou pour pouvoir aller faire leurs courses sans perdre un bras pour les ruraux. C


Voil, ni plus ni moins et pas que pour ceux tant au smic d'ailleurs... 





> Quant aux infrastructures et leur cot global, je suis d'accord, mais de toute faon il faudrait en conserver au moins une bonne partie ne serait-ce que pour que les agriculteurs puissent livrer, et pour maintenir le tourisme qui gnre quand mme un sacr paquet de fric.


Allo ? 

Je vous rappelle galement les "citadins", qu' la campagne, il n'y a pas que des agriculteurs, il y a d'autres socits / industries / usines, qui filent du boulot  des gens, et qui en plus, permettent aux citadins de se loger, de se dplacer, de se divertir, etc. etc. (mais cet "oubli" des citadins sur le sujet, ne fait bien entendu pas parti des raisons de ce clivage citadins / ruraux...). 

Et tous ces gens l, il faut bien qu'ils se dplacent, qu'ils mangent, qu'ils se soignent, que leurs enfants aillent  l'cole, etc. etc. 

Clivage qui est  mon avis plus aliment par le fait que les citadins pensent que la France fonctionne grce  et se rsume , Paris, sa banlieue et 3 ou 4 mgalopoles, et qui prennent les ruraux pour des paysans incultes, plus que du fait que les ruraux pensent qu'on ne peut pas grandir "heureux" en cit.  :;): 


Aprs si cela vous emmerdes de payer pour les ruraux, bah faites une ptition ou je ne sais quoi, pour demander l'indpendance de Paris et sa banlieue...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Sodium

Ecthelion2 a trouv la solution  tous les maux du pays : il suffit de rapatrier tous les habitants de province  Paris. Pourquoi n'y avons-nous pas pens plus tt ?  ::?:

----------


## Edrixal

> Ecthelion2 a trouv la solution  tous les maux du pays : il suffit de rapatrier tous les habitants de province  Paris. Pourquoi n'y avons-nous pas pens plus tt ?


C'est tellement  des annes lumires de ce qu'il dit...

----------


## Invit

> lol
> 
> Oui, cela vient forcment d'un problme de comprhension des ruraux.


Non, je voulais dire d'une incomprhension mutuelle. 




> Vu que les GJ regroupent un peu de tout, clairement, tous ne sont pas concerns par l'cologie, maintenant, il y en a aussi pleins qui en ont quelque chose  secouer, et je ne vois pas comment, vous tes capables de dire si "majoritairement" les GJ se proccupent ou non d'cologie ? Vous n'en savez strictement rien (en dehors du discours du gouvernement et des mdias dans ce sens).


Je n'coute ni le discours du gouvernement, ni celui des mdias. Je regarde pas la tl et je ne lis pas les journaux, je sors. J'ai des chos du mouvement dans plusieurs villes et je suis celui de Rennes. C'est pourquoi j'ai bien nuanc mon propos en disant "j'ai l'impression" ou une formulation similaire. C'est une impression globale (mais qui vaut probablement mieux que celle vhicule par les mdias), mais je sais qu'il y a plein d'individus, dont des colos (dont aussi des riches qui aimeraient tre encore plus riches).





> Je vous rappelle galement les "citadins", qu' la campagne, il n'y a pas que des agriculteurs, il y a d'autres socits / industries / usines, qui filent du boulot  des gens, et qui en plus, permettent aux citadins de se loger, de se dplacer, de se divertir, etc. etc. (mais cet "oubli" des citadins sur le sujet, ne fait bien entendu pas parti des raisons de ce clivage citadins / ruraux...). 
> 
> Et tous ces gens l, il faut bien qu'ils se dplacent, qu'ils mangent, qu'ils se soignent, que leurs enfants aillent  l'cole, etc. etc. 
> 
> Clivage qui est  mon avis plus aliment par le fait que les citadins pensent que la France fonctionne grce  et se rsume , Paris, sa banlieue et 3 ou 4 mgalopoles, et qui prend les ruraux pour des paysans incultes, plus que du fait que les ruraux pensent qu'on ne peut pas grandir "heureux" en cit. 
> 
> 
> Aprs si cela vous emmerdes de payer pour les ruraux, bah faites une ptition ou je ne sais quoi, pour demander l'indpendance de Paris et sa banlieue...


Oui, je sais, ce que j'essayais de dire justement, c'est que mme *si* il n'y avait plus personne  la campagne, alors il faudrait quand mme alimenter un certain nombre d'infrastructures.

Mon post tait donc si ambigu ? ::calim2::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ecthelion2 a trouv la solution  tous les maux du pays : il suffit de rapatrier tous les habitants de province  Paris. Pourquoi n'y avons-nous pas pens plus tt ?


Euh ok, o est-ce que j'ai dit a ? 

Srieux achetez-vous des lunettes sur ce forum, ou retournez au CP, car la lecture, c'est pas votre fort.

Je suis moi-mme un "rural", je le dis dans mon message prcdent, je dis galement que j'ai grandi en cit et que je n'y retournerai pour rien au monde si je peux l'viter, donc pourquoi je prnerais un rapatriement des ruraux  Paris, alors que moi-mme, je ne veux pas y vivre  Paris ? 

Outre un problme de lecture, il y a un gros soucis de logique, ce qui est quand mme ballot pour un dveloppeur...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Mon post tait donc si ambigu ?


Non mais comme je l'indiquais en dbut de message (mme si celui-ci commence par une citation d'un des tiens), j'emploi le vouvoiement et je rpond de faon gnral  ton message, ceux de Miaow, et d'el_slapper.

Tout le message n'est pas  prendre pour toi, mais j'tais limit dans le temps cet aprem, et vos messages allaient tout de mme relativement dans la mme direction (mme si effectivement, tu as t un peu plus nuance), du coup j'ai fait un tir group plutt que de rebondir en citant des passages de X de vos messages.  :;):

----------


## Sodium

> Euh ok, o est-ce que j'ai dit a ?
> 
> Srieux achetez-vous des lunettes sur ce forum, ou retournez au CP, car la lecture, c'est pas votre fort.
> 
> Outre un problme de lecture, il y a un gros soucis de logique, ce qui est quand mme ballot pour un dveloppeur...


Tu ne connais pas le raisonnement par l'absurde  :;):  ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tu ne connais pas le raisonnement par l'absurde  ?


Si mais si tu veux faire du raisonnement par l'absurde, merci de le faire en ton nom, et de ne pas me coller tes absurdits sur le dos.  :;):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Tu me parle de survie, je te parle de vivre. [...]Alors tu vois, mon T2, j'men lasse et j'ai vraiment hte que ma maison soit termine pour pouvoir bouger


Voil, tout est dit, certains ne survivent que difficilement (ou pas du tout  ::aie:: ) mais toi, tu dois vivre bien, maintenant tout de suite, c'est tout ce qui t'intresse. Alors quand chacun dfend mordicus son bout de gras, ne t'tonnes pas que les autres ne viennent pas t'aider....

Puis bon, quand on pense mriter plus que celui qui dort sous un pont, ce serait bien de ne pas se faire reprendre sur le Franais par un immigr. Parce que si je fais mon Jipt  corriger ta grammaire et ton orthographe, j'en aurais pour plus longtemps qu' te rpondre  ::aie::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Voil, tout est dit, certains ne survivent que difficilement (ou pas du tout ) mais toi, tu dois vivre bien, maintenant tout de suite, c'est tout ce qui t'intresse. Alors quand chacun dfend mordicus son bout de gras, ne t'tonnes pas que les autres ne viennent pas t'aider....


En mme temps, le mec qui dort sous un pont, il s'en cogne un peu des hausses du diesel, de l'lectricit, des taxes et des impts, il n'est pas impact, cela ne baisse pas son pouvoir d'achat, puisqu'il n'en a dj pas...  ::ptdr:: 

Et quel est le rapport surtout ? 

Donc comme il y a pire, on doit fermer sa gueule, jusqu' tous tre  dormir sous un pont ? 

[mode ironie = ON]
Mais dj le SDF qui dort sous un pont, rien qu'en mangeant un casse-dalle tous les 3 jours, il vit mieux que des milliers de gens dans pleins de pays, du coup, de quoi il se plaint et pourquoi on devrait l'aider ? Qu'il se sorte les doigts du cul et qu'il traverse la route pour trouver un travail !  ::aie:: 
[mode ironie = OFF]

Plus srieusement, tout ceci n'a strictement rien  voir, et l'argument est plus que bidon. On peut tout  fait oeuvrer pour les SDF d'un ct, et grer les problmes des GJ de l'autre, c'est deux problmatiques compltement diffrentes, et dont la rsolution de l'une, n'empche pas la rsolution de l'autre.

L'argument du "y'a pire", devrait tre banni de toutes discussions... 

Accessoirement, GJ ou pas, le gouvernement s'en tamponne le coquillard des SDF. On dirait les anti-migrants primaires avec leur argument du "nos SDF d'abord", mais mme sans migrants, on les laisse crever nos SDF, et tous ces gens qui ont cet argument, en gnral ne font strictement rien pour eux.

Aujourd'hui dans pleins de villes de France, on en est a installer des dispositifs pour les empcher de dormir  tel ou tel endroit, et les virer des centres villes, c'est toute la considration qu'ils ont les mecs qui dorment sous des ponts aujourd'hui, et le fait que des gens manifestent pour ne pas finir comme a, n'a rien d'indcent, bien au contraire. 





> Puis bon, quand on pense mriter plus que celui qui dort sous un pont, ce serait bien de ne pas se faire reprendre sur le Franais par un immigr. Parce que si je fais mon Jipt  corriger ta grammaire et ton orthographe, j'en aurais pour plus longtemps qu' te rpondre


Ah donc quand on a une mauvaise orthographe, on ne mrite pas de vivre dcemment de son salaire, ou on n'a pas le droit d'avoir une opinion sur un forum ? La aussi, quel rapport ? 

Tu le pense vraiment ou c'est juste que comme ton argument tait moisi, tu joues la carte de l'orthographe pour discrditer l'autre ?  ::mouarf:: 

Il y en a un paquet qui crivent plus mal que lui (moi le premier srement d'ailleurs), et je ne t'ai jamais vu utiliser ce genre de remarque, ce qui montre bien que pour le coup, on sent que tu n'tais pas convaincu par tes propres arguments, et qu'il fallait donc que tu rajoutes un petit truc pour quand mme passer pour celui qui a le dernier mot.  :;):

----------


## Edrixal

> Voil, tout est dit, certains ne survivent que difficilement (ou pas du tout ) mais toi, tu dois vivre bien, maintenant tout de suite, c'est tout ce qui t'intresse. Alors quand chacun dfend mordicus son bout de gras, ne t'tonnes pas que les autres ne viennent pas t'aider....
> 
> Puis bon, quand on pense mriter plus que celui qui dort sous un pont, ce serait bien de ne pas se faire reprendre sur le Franais par un immigr. Parce que si je fais mon Jipt  corriger ta grammaire et ton orthographe, j'en aurais pour plus longtemps qu' te rpondre


T'es compltement  coter de la plaque... Ou ai-je dit que je penser mriter plus que celui qui dort sous un pont ? Je dfend justement le droit  tous de pouvoir vivre dignement sans tre dans la merde  la fin du mois, sans avoir  dormir sous un pont, ect...

Aprs si tu veut tenter de m'humilier  propos de l'orthographe, tu sera ni le premier ni le dernier  vouloir jouer cette carte avec moi. Mais par exprience, cela ne fait pas avancer la discutions, mais  plutt tendance  la dtourner. Du coup si tu veut passer aux attaques personnel plutt que discuter, je crains de ne plus avoir grand chose  te rpondre...

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais toi, tu dois vivre bien, maintenant tout de suite, c'est tout ce qui t'intresse.


On travail pour gagner de l'argent, pour pouvoir vivre correctement.
Une maison c'est le plus gros investissement de toute une vie.
Il faut avoir de l'immobilier pour qu'en on arrive en retraite, en plus si on veut fonder une famille c'est important d'avoir une maison.

Rester dans un appartement pourri dans une cit, a doit tre un peu stressant  la longue.
Donc ok c'est goste de vouloir vivre correctement, mais c'est comme a que a marche...
Il y a plein d'inconvnient  tre mal log.



Si on part dans la logique "il faut tout faire pour polluer le moins possible" on a qu'a tous sentre-tuer.
Parce qu'on sait que ce qui produit le plus de CO2 c'est de faire un enfant.




> quand on pense mriter plus que celui qui dort sous un pont


Ce n'est pas parce que des gens souffrent qu'on doit souffrir avec eux.
Parfois c'est bien de penser aux malheurs des autres pour relativiser sur ses problmes, mais bon bon personne ne va se dire "des gens sont SDF alors je n'habiterai jamais dans de bonnes conditions".




> Parce que si je fais mon Jipt


Le terme technique c'est "grammar nazi".
Orthographe: Des Grammar Nazis repentis racontent pourquoi ils ne vous embteront plus avec vos fautes



> On peut les appeler stalkers ou trolls, mais ils dtestent les anglicismes et vous risquez par consquent de les courroucer encore plus. Ces irrductibles dfenseurs de la langue franaise sur les rseaux sociaux (et les sites dinfo en ligne ouverts aux commentaires) qui signalent, avec plus ou moins de vhmence, les fautes de grammaire et dorthographe, voire les banales fautes de frappe, prfrent se dfinir comme des Grammar Nazis. Certains affichent mme ces mots-dise dans leurs bios Twitter. Jusquau jour o, pour certains, ils dcident de lcher laffaire.

----------


## AoCannaille

a fait une ternit que je n'avait pas vu une actualit dvier autant  ::mouarf::

----------


## Charvalos

Tu ne dois pas lire beaucoup de sujet dans la partie Actualits et Politique car c'est monnaie courante. Mais attention, il ne faut rien dire.  ::?:

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Tu ne dois pas lire beaucoup de sujet dans la partie Actualits et Politique car c'est monnaie courante. Mais attention, il ne faut rien dire.


Surtout quand ryu intervient  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Surtout quand ryu intervient


Mais arrtez avec a c'est totalement faux !
Je n'y suis pour rien si les discussions drivent, c'est un phnomne qui se produit dans toutes les conversations.
Parler de quelque chose a amne naturellement  parler d'autre chose...

La pire chose  dire c'est "cette discussion c'est loign du sujet de base" bien videment captain obvious, comme toutes les conversations au monde !
Dire a, ne va pas ramener la conversation sur les railles.

====
Si vous voulez faire quelque chose de constructif recentrer le dbat.
De toute faon ya pas besoin de 50 pages.
Tous les mdias (y compris Fox News) dtestent Trump et parlent de lui systmatiquement pjorativement.
Donc des mots pjoratifs sont mcaniquement associ  Trump.
L ya eu des dizaines d'articles avec "Trump" et "Idiot" donc a devient li.

Google, Twitter et Facebook sont les ennemis de Trump.
Ils mettent en avant les articles anti Trump et masquent les articles pro Trump et a depuis la campagne de 2016.
Aprs il y a de l'intervention accusatoire  dire que c'est Facebook qui est responsable de llection de Trump.

Trump ritre ses attaques contre Facebook, Twitter et Google



> Le prsident amricain Donald Trump a une nouvelle fois accus aujourd'hui les gants de l'internet de faire preuve de partialit en faveur de ses adversaires dmocrates. "*Facebook, Twitter et Google sont tellement favorables aux dmocrates, c'est ridicule!*", a-t-il tweet, une semaine aprs le tmoignage devant le Congrs du patron de Google, Sundar Pichai, qui a vigoureusement rejet ces accusations.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> T'es compltement  coter de la plaque... Ou ai-je dit que je penser mriter plus que celui qui dort sous un pont ? Je dfend justement le droit  tous de pouvoir vivre dignement sans tre dans la merde  la fin du mois, sans avoir  dormir sous un pont, ect...


Oui, sauf que quand on en parle, c'est d'abord toi tu dois avoir ta maison, hein ::roll:: . Tu sais, un propritaire de maison individuelle, soit il est dans la campagne "profonde" (comme tu l'as toi-mme appele) o les logements sont encore peu chers, soit il se retrouve trs vite parmi les riches...surtout s'il a rembours ses dettes...

Il y a une grosse diffrence entre celui qui dort sous un pont et celui qui objectivement peut satisfaire  ses besoin mais se retrouve dans la merde parce qu'il veut le niveau de vie "vu  la tl". Combien de gens achtent des produits de grandes marques, par exemple, et ensuite se plaignent d'avoir trop peu d'argent, alors qu'ils se font volontairement pigeonner par le marketing? Combien de gens  dcouvert le 15 parce qu'ils avaient absolument "besoin" d'tre propritaires d'une maison individuelle? Combien de gens se plaignent de payer trop d'impts, mais ont un iPhone rcent? Combien de gens qui, comme une ex-collgue, pensent qu'on ne vit pas avec 2000 nets mensuels (non mais lol quoi  ::aie:: )?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Combien de gens  dcouvert le 15 parce qu'ils avaient absolument besoin d'tre propritaires d'une maison individuelle?


Car c'est vrai que sinon, ils ne paient pas de loyer...  ::roll:: 

Je ne connais pas les gens que toi tu connais, mais dans la majorit de MES connaissances (et encore, c'est juste que je ne veux pas trop m'avancer en disant "toutes mes connaissances"), qui ont pris un crdit pour une maison, bah elles ont des mensualits moins leves que leur loyer de locataire ( la fin de l'anne y compris, avec la taxe foncire).  ::aie:: 


Sans parler du fait que mme si ce que tu dis s'applique effectivement  de nombreuses personnes, c'est un peu facile de dire que cela s'applique  tous les gilets jaunes, et que les demandes d'aucuns d'entre eux ne sont justifies.

Vous tes bien incapable de dire le pourcentage de concerns par cela dans le mouvement des GJ.  :;):

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Combien de gens qui, comme une ex-collgue, pensent qu'on ne vit pas avec 2000 nets mensuels (non mais lol quoi )?


bah coute, Castaner a bien dit qu'on ne pouvait pas trouver un restau sur Paris  moins de 200 pour deux, sans le vin, donc c'est pas dconnant  ::aie::   ::dehors::

----------


## Invit

> Tu sais, un propritaire de maison individuelle, soit il est dans la campagne "profonde" (comme tu l'as toi-mme appele) o les logements sont encore peu chers, soit il se retrouve trs vite parmi les riches...


Beh pas forcment. C'est l que c'est compltement fou : chez moi, en location, tu as une maison individuelle avec un grand terrain pour le mme prix qu'un apart HLM en cit. Pour a, il suffit de descendre  peine 30 km plus bas, avec gare, cole, bureau de tabac, supermarch et tout. Forcment c'est tentant. Le truc, c'est qu'il faut aussi penser aux dpenses nergtiques qui vont avec (l, t'es pas chauff par tes voisins), au cot supplmentaire de la nourriture (le supermarch tant seul dans le coin, il se fait plaisir), aux vaccins pour le chat que tu ne manqueras pas d'adopter et au budget entretien de la tondeuse  gazon. Et a grimpe vite.  




> Il y a une grosse diffrence entre celui qui dort sous un pont et celui qui objectivement peut satisfaire  ses besoin mais se retrouve dans la merde parce qu'il veut le niveau de vie "vu  la tl". Combien de gens achtent des produits de grandes marques, par exemple, et ensuite se plaignent d'avoir trop peu d'argent, alors qu'ils se font volontairement pigeonner par le marketing? Combien de gens  dcouvert le 15 parce qu'ils avaient absolument besoin d'tre propritaires d'une maison individuelle?


Oui, a ce sont les "nouveaux pauvres". Sans vouloir faire de complaisance mal place, les enfants d'une partie de la gnration des 30 glorieuses (et du coup leurs enfants) ne savent pas consommer. Je veux dire, ils ne savent vraiment pas, ils sont incapables de s'arrter d'acheter des trucs. a fait partie du comportement en socit pour eux (j'ai l'impression de parler des us et coutumes d'une espce animale, mais ce n'est pas mon intention). Il faut qu'ils aillent manger au resto avec les collgues le midi parce qu'ils n'envisagent juste pas de ne pas le faire. Il faut qu'ils aient un smartphone parce que tout leur entourage en a un. Ne pas rouler sur l'argent, c'est honteux, si on n'en a pas on fait semblant d'en avoir, sinon on va perdre le peu qu'on a. J'ai vu un mec acheter une audi neuve et en mme temps se retrouver  la rue, littralement, avec 4 enfants mineurs (finalement il a t squatter chez des pauvres, qui eux n'ont pas besoin d'audi). "Oui, mais j'en ai besoin pour mon taf parce que sinon je ne dcroche plus les contrats." Et le pire, c'est que je ne suis mme pas sre qu'il ait tort. Perso, je prfre ma position  celle de ces gens, mme si dans l'absolu je gagne seulement un peu plus que le minimum vital, je sais dpenser intelligemment, je peux inviter des gens chez moi sans avoir peur qu'ils bavent sur mon niveau de vie relativement simple, et je n'ai rien  rembourser.

----------


## Edrixal

> Oui, sauf que quand on en parle, c'est d'abord toi tu dois avoir ta maison, hein. Tu sais, un propritaire de maison individuelle, soit il est dans la campagne "profonde" (comme tu l'as toi-mme appele) o les logements sont encore peu chers, soit il se retrouve trs vite parmi les riches...surtout s'il a rembours ses dettes...
> 
> Il y a une grosse diffrence entre celui qui dort sous un pont et celui qui objectivement peut satisfaire  ses besoin mais se retrouve dans la merde parce qu'il veut le niveau de vie "vu  la tl". Combien de gens achtent des produits de grandes marques, par exemple, et ensuite se plaignent d'avoir trop peu d'argent, alors qu'ils se font volontairement pigeonner par le marketing? Combien de gens  dcouvert le 15 parce qu'ils avaient absolument "besoin" d'tre propritaires d'une maison individuelle? Combien de gens se plaignent de payer trop d'impts, mais ont un iPhone rcent? Combien de gens qui, comme une ex-collgue, pensent qu'on ne vit pas avec 2000 nets mensuels (non mais lol quoi )?


Oui bien, et je veut qu'on me la donne gratos cette maison, qu'on me payes pendant que les artisants bossent pour la construire et avec j'veut bien une p'tit bire !  ::roll::  
Je ne vois vraiment pas ou tu veut en venir... Tente tu me culpabiliser d'avoir trimer pendant deux ans avec deux boulots pour pouvoir me payer une maison  la campagne plutt qu'un appartement dans une cit ? Oo

Sinon les clichs on la vie dure ... Le fameux mythe du mec qui est  la rue avec le dernier Iphone en poche.

Dj quand t'es financirement dans la merde t'a pas envie que a ce voit. J'me rappellerais toujours d'une mamie qui avais t mise  la porte de sont appartement, elle passais ses journes assisse sur une grosse valise en bas de sont anciens logement. A aucun moment elle n'a accepte d'tre aider. Tout les matins elle ce dbrouiller pour faire a toilette, ce maquille et tre bien habille pour ne pas donner l'impression d'tre une sans abris. Va tu la blmer de dpenser le peut d'argent qu'elle avais en maquillage, vtement et nourriture, plutt que dans un loyer ?
C'est comme a, j'en connais ce sont en effet serrer la ceinture pendant plusieurs mois afin de ce payer un Iphone (Et non, pas le dernier parce qu'ils n'en ont clairement pas les moyens), question qu'au boulot ils ne donnent pas l'impression d'tre trop pauvre. Parce que les gens juge et que pour beaucoup le jugement fait mal.
M'enfin en rgle gnrale, j'en connais peut qui ce permettent des folies pour ce plaindre aprs d'tre  dcouvert. Un seul en fait, et je ne me gne pas pour lui dire qu'il devrait viter de sortir tous les jeudi, vendredi et samedi soir en bar + boite de nuit s'il n'a pas de boulot et donc de moyens financier pour ce payer tout a... Mais bon il est un peut particulier ce mec... ^^' Sinon les gens ce serre la ceinture et ce font un petit plaisir de temps en temps. A condition de ne pas tomber dans les piges des crdits  la consommation... Mais l c'est aux banques qu'il faut le reprocher... J'vois ma banque qui m'envoie toute les semaines un mail ou un sms de pub pour me dire que j'ai le droit  1.000 de crdit sur ma CB. C'est tentant, mais j'ai connaissance de l'arnaque que sont ce type de prt. Ce n'est pas le cas de tous malheureusement...

Et suivant l ou tu vie, parfois d'un quartier  l'autre a change beaucoup, 2.000 peut tre une fortune, comme quasiment rien dutout. L ou je suis 2.000 m'aurais permit d'acheter beaucoup plus proche de mon travail. Mais  Paris dans certain quartier a paye  peine le loyer et la bouffe, sauf si tu prend une chambre de 9m (Et je parle bien d'une chambre pas d'un studio avec cuisine SDB et toilette), et encore... Dans certain pays 2.000 c'est tre millionnaire dans d'autre c'est tre pauvre. Tout dpend donc du contexte.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Beh pas forcment. C'est l que c'est compltement fou : chez moi, en location, tu as une maison individuelle avec un grand terrain pour le mme prix qu'un apart HLM en cit. Pour a, il suffit de descendre  peine 30 km plus bas, avec gare, cole, bureau de tabac, supermarch et tout. Forcment c'est tentant. Le truc, c'est qu'il faut aussi penser aux dpenses nergtiques qui vont avec (l, t'es pas chauff par tes voisins), au cot supplmentaire de la nourriture (le supermarch tant seul dans le coin, il se fait plaisir), aux vaccins pour le chat que tu ne manqueras pas d'adopter et au budget entretien de la tondeuse  gazon. Et a grimpe vite.


Je connaissait une femme qui travaillait en proche banlieue Parisienne et qui vivait dans le Centre (c'tait avant la refonte des rgions). Ce qui tait fou, c'est que ses temps de trajet taient longs, mais finalement pas plus que de nombreux banlieusards, alors qu'elle faisait dix fois plus de kilomtres  ::aie::  

Par contre les dplacements lui coutaient clairement plus cher qu'un pass RATP.




> "Oui, mais j'en ai besoin pour mon taf parce que sinon je ne dcroche plus les contrats."


S'il est commercial ou assimil, c'est malheureusement trs plausible. Le problme c'est que ce devrait tre  l'entreprise de lui fournir l'outil de travail, car sinon  quoi sert le patron ::aie:: ?

( part se faire pendre avec les tripes du cur, bien sr :;): )




> bah coute, Castaner a bien dit qu'on ne pouvait pas trouver un restau sur Paris  moins de 200 pour deux, sans le vin, donc c'est pas dconnant


C'tait Darmanin ::aie::  mais effectivement je ne pensais mme plus  cette anecdote, il est vraiment dconnect de la ralit.




> L'argument du "y'a pire", devrait tre banni de toutes discussions...


Sauf que ce n'est pas du tout l'argument. 

Le "y'a pire" c'est typiquement le propritaire de diesel qui dit que comme les navires utilisent un carburant encore plus polluant, il ne devrait pas subir d'augmentation de taxe sur le gasoil (tu me tends la perche, hein). 

L il est question de quelqu'un qui se paie un luxe sans vouloir partager avec les dmunis.

*Edit:*



> A condition de ne pas tomber dans les piges des crdits  la consommation... Mais l c'est aux banques qu'il faut le reprocher...


Non, c'est aux deux qu'il faut le reprocher. La socit est pourrie, mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on est matraqu de pubs en tout genre que l'on est absout de toute responsabilit personelle pour son style de vie.

De la mme faon, les lecteurs de Macon ne sont pas innocents parce que les mdias leur ont dit de voter pour lui. Ils ont t influencs, certes, mais ils ont quand mme fait un choix.

----------


## Invit

> S'il est commercial ou assimil, c'est malheureusement trs plausible. Le problme c'est que ce devrait tre  l'entreprise de lui fournir l'outil de travail, car sinon  quoi sert le patron?


En l'occurrence, il est  son compte, du coup il est son propre commercial. Le fait que ce soit  trs plausible, c'est justement bien le cur du problme. Selon ton milieu, tu as besoin de 500 /mois ou de 1000 /mois ou de 3000 /mois (ou tu rajoutes des zros si tu t'appelles Darmanin et que tu as peur d'avoir soif  ::mouarf:: ). Et c'est un rel besoin. Sauf  changer de milieu.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> En l'occurrence, il est  son compte, du coup il est son propre commercial. Le fait que ce soit  trs plausible, c'est justement bien le cur du problme. Selon ton milieu, tu as besoin de 500 /mois ou de 1000 /mois ou de 3000 /mois (ou tu rajoutes des zros si tu t'appelles Darmanin et que tu as peur d'avoir soif ). Et c'est un rel besoin. Sauf  changer de milieu.


Certes, mais l on ne parle pas de milieu social mais de besoin professionel. Et j'ai un peu envie de dire que si s'improviser capitaliste tait facile ( part pour ceux qui naissent dedans  ::aie:: ) et sans risques, tout le monde le serait. Soit tu es Trump et tu pars avec un "petit prt de $1M" ( taux zro et sans apport ::ptdr:: ), soit tu galres comme un malade sans avoir la garantie de voir un jour ton premier million (qui est le plus dur). J'ai l'impression que (en France du moins) tu as plus de chances de te lier avec des caciques pour devenir un Darmanin.

Mais mme les anarchistes (ceux qui ne sont pas dbiles, du moins) veulent remplacer le capitalisme par la coopration. Le chacun son propre capitaliste, a ne marchera jamais.


Sinon, le besoin de se sentir  la hauteur de son milieu peut certes tre vu comme un besoin, mais l il faut invoquer la pyramide de Maslow. Si tu te serres la ceinture pour paratre bien en socit, ce n'est pas sain, c'est comme construire une pyramide en sautant un tage: a va finir par s'crouler.

----------


## el_slapper

Outre le fait que je fais un +1000  Conan Lord...




> (.../...)
> 
> De la mme faon, les lecteurs de Macon ne sont pas innocents parce que les mdias leur ont dit de voter pour lui. Ils ont t influencs, certes, mais ils ont quand mme fait un choix.


En effet. Je continue  penser que les autres taient encore pire. J'avais d'ailleurs tiqu sur son _mprignorance_ de la pauvret  deux reprises. Je suis donc coupable, et si c'tait  refaire, je le referais.

----------


## Edrixal

> Non, c'est aux deux qu'il faut le reprocher. La socit est pourrie, mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on est matraqu de pubs en tout genre que l'on est absout de toute responsabilit personelle pour son style de vie.
> 
> De la mme faon, les lecteurs de Macon ne sont pas innocents parce que les mdias leur ont dit de voter pour lui. Ils ont t influencs, certes, mais ils ont quand mme fait un choix.


C'est la faute aux deux, si tu part du principe que l'ensemble est correctement informer. Sauf qu'il y  des tudes qui montre une corrlation entre les rsultats prsidentiel et le temps d'antenne par exemple. Quand les mdias matraque que tel candidat est bien pour telle ou telle raison, a fini par devenir vrais pour ceux qui coute.

C'est un principe basique, mais rpte toi un mensonge chaque jour, ce mensonge deviendra vrais pour toi et tu pourra passer n'importe quel dtecteur de mensonge sans problme. Ton mensonge ne sera donc pas vrais dans les faits, mais il sera vrais pour toi. C'est exactement ce principe qui influence les lections.

Sans tomber dans le complot reptilo/maonique/iluminati/tutti quanti, il faut avoir conscience que nous somme tous largement influencer par diffrente chose, que ce soit les croyances de notre entourage proche (religion, thorie du complet, ect...), les mdias, les publicit, ect...
Avoir cette conscience permet de prendre du recul, d'avoir l'esprit critique et peut tre de changer d'avis. Mais combien en ont vraiment conscience ? Combien son capable de prendre du recul ? Combien veulent vraiment ce poser ses questions ? Combien sont finalement vraiment matre de leur choix ?
Honntement je n'en sais rien, j'ai pas trouver d'tude vraiment srieuse sur le sujet, mais pour avoir t longtemps sous l'influence des ides de mes proches avant de me faire mes propres opinions... J'ai tendance  croire que beaucoup suivent simplement l'idologie du groupe sans ce poser plus de question.
Et je m'en suis rendu compte en mettant des racistes, des homophobes, des religieux, ect... face aux incohrences de leur discours. En rgle gnrale, ils nie, refuse d'couter et ce contente de rpter ce qui leur a t appris...

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est la faute aux deux, si tu part du principe que l'ensemble est correctement informer. Sauf qu'il y  des tudes qui montre une corrlation entre les rsultats prsidentiel et le temps d'antenne par exemple. Quand les mdias matraque que tel candidat est bien pour telle ou telle raison, a fini par devenir vrais pour ceux qui coute.


De mmoire, le montant de publicit gratuite que Trump a obtenu en faisant sa campagne faon tlralit et en attirant tous les mdias  lui(parceque lui il faisant de l'audience) avait t estime en milliards de dollars. La pub, a finit souvent par payer. et quand en plus elle est gratuite..... Je peux dire beaucoup de mal de Trump, mais je dois reconnaitre qu'en termes de communication, il est vraiment trs fort.




> C'est un principe basique, mais rpte toi un mensonge chaque jour, ce mensonge deviendra vrais pour toi et tu pourra passer n'importe quel dtecteur de mensonge sans problme. Ton mensonge ne sera donc pas vrais dans les faits, mais il sera vrais pour toi. C'est exactement ce principe qui influence les lections.


Ca ne marche pas avec tout le monde. Mais il suffit, en effet, qu'un petit nombre tombe dans le panneau pour faire basculer une election serre.




> Avoir cette conscience permet de prendre du recul, d'avoir l'esprit critique et peut tre de changer d'avis. Mais combien en ont vraiment conscience ? Combien son capable de prendre du recul ? Combien veulent vraiment ce poser ses questions ? Combien sont finalement vraiment matre de leur choix ?


Techniquement, aucun. Notre cerveau dcide pour nous. Nous ne sommes que des jouets des ractions physico-chimiques qui se passent dans notre cerveau.

Cel dit, il serait extrmement toxique de prendre en compte le paragraphe que je viens d'crire ci-dessus. La fiction de l'tre humain libre de ses choix est bien plus pertinente que la ralit de notre libert de choix intrieure.




> Honntement je n'en sais rien, j'ai pas trouver d'tude vraiment srieuse sur le sujet, mais pour avoir t longtemps sous l'influence des ides de mes proches avant de me faire mes propres opinions... J'ai tendance  croire que beaucoup suivent simplement l'idologie du groupe sans se poser plus de question.


Et l, doit-on accepter la dure ralit que nous ne sommes que des moutons, ou essayer de progresser en se basant sur la fiction du libre arbitre et demander  ces gens-l un peu mieux que leurs rflexes acquis?




> Et je m'en suis rendu compte en mettant des racistes, des homophobes, des religieux, ect... face aux incohrences de leur discours. En rgle gnrale, ils nie, refuse d'couter et ce contente de rpter ce qui leur a t appris...


Je l'ai fait aussi. En gnral, le raciste-homophobe-sexiste, c'tait moi-mme.

----------


## Edrixal

> Techniquement, aucun. Notre cerveau dcide pour nous. Nous ne sommes que des jouets des ractions physico-chimiques qui se passent dans notre cerveau.
> 
> Cel dit, il serait extrmement toxique de prendre en compte le paragraphe que je viens d'crire ci-dessus. La fiction de l'tre humain libre de ses choix est bien plus pertinente que la ralit de notre libert de choix intrieure.
> 
> Et l, doit-on accepter la dure ralit que nous ne sommes que des moutons, ou essayer de progresser en se basant sur la fiction du libre arbitre et demander  ces gens-l un peu mieux que leurs rflexes acquis?


C'est l que a deviens compliquer de juger du libre arbitre. On peut aussi partir sur le principe d'action/raction pour manipuler une personne, a t'elle vraiment le choix finalement ? 'fin bref, y'a probablement autant de rponse que de personne s'imaginant ragir ^^'




> Je l'ai fait aussi. En gnral, le raciste-homophobe-sexiste, c'tait moi-mme.


trange...  :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

> il faut avoir conscience que nous somme tous largement influencer par diffrente chose, que ce soit les croyances de notre entourage proche (religion, thorie du complet, ect...), les mdias, les publicit, ect...


Ce qui est impressionnant de voir l'influence pro Hillary  l'poque. (c'est marrant de regarder les articles qui datent d'avant novembre 2016)
Tout tait anti Trump et pro Hillary.

Dans le monde entier il y avait de la propagande pro Hillary, d'ailleurs j'ai jamais compris pourquoi faire la pub d'Hillary en France... (les spcialistes taient tous certains qu'Hillary avait 93% de chance de gagner).
Et dans l'autre sens, il y a eu de l'ingrence trangre en France :
Barack Obama soutient Macron pour de bon
Comme Obama est populaire en France, qu'il a une image cool, a a influenc des jeunes lecteurs  voter Macron.

Madonna donne un concert surprise  New York pour Hillary Clinton (VIDOS)
Madonna promet des faveurs sexuelles contre un vote pour Hillary Clinton
Britney Spears : Pour la primaire dmocrate, elle roule pour Hillary Clinton !
De Natalie Portman  Katy Perry, quelles stars soutiennent Hillary Clinton ?



> Parmi cette toute-puissance, la star de tl-ralit Kim Kardashian, qui vient de confirmer qu'elle soutenait la candidate dmocrate. Elle rejoint de nombreuses actrices qui dfendent les ides d'Hillary Clinton, ds l'annonce de sa candidature, comme Olivia Wilde (Dr. House), Diane Kruger, America Ferrera (Ugly Betty) et Scarlett Johansson . Du ct de la scne musicale, Katy Perry, Britney Spears, Lady Gaga, Christina Aguilera, Ricky Martin ou encore Demi Lovato ont affich leur soutien  lancienne secrtaire dEtat. 
> (...)
> Comme eux, l'influente prsentatrice Ellen DeGeneres, les acteurs George Clooney et Tom Hanks ou encore les chanteurs Pharrell Williams et Jennifer Lopez sont mobiliss pour faire gagner Hillary Clinton en 2016. Et ces supporters de choix ne seront sans doute pas de trop si l'ancienne secrtaire d'tat veut revenir  la Maison-Blanche.


30 days of anti-Trump songs.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)trange...


L'ide, c'est que je me suis vu plusieurs fois ragir de faon raciste ou sexiste. Je suis assez honnte avec moi-mme pour m'en rendre compte sur le coup. Et je me suis mis moi-mme devant mes propres incohrences. Enfin, "je", les lectrons qui contrlent mon cerveau, hein.....

----------


## Edrixal

> Ce qui est impressionnant de voir l'influence pro Hillary  l'poque. (c'est marrant de regarder les articles qui datent d'avant novembre 2016)
> Tout tait anti Trump et pro Hillary.





> De mmoire, le montant de publicit gratuite que Trump a obtenu en faisant sa campagne faon tlralit et en attirant tous les mdias  lui(parceque lui il faisant de l'audience) avait t estime en milliards de dollars. La pub, a finit souvent par payer. et quand en plus elle est gratuite..... Je peux dire beaucoup de mal de Trump, mais je dois reconnaitre qu'en termes de communication, il est vraiment trs fort..


Y'a diffrente manire d'influencer et a Trump l'a bien compris, contrairement  Hillary.

Et la masse d'info pro Hillary dans le monde est loin d'tre reprsentatif de la situation aux US.




> L'ide, c'est que je me suis vu plusieurs fois ragir de faon raciste ou sexiste. Je suis assez honnte avec moi-mme pour m'en rendre compte sur le coup. Et je me suis mis moi-mme devant mes propres incohrences. Enfin, "je", les lectrons qui contrlent mon cerveau, hein.....


Oui je vois. La question tant de savoir si avoir un propos ou une pense raciste, mais ne pas agir comme un raciste, fait il de nous un raciste ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Y'a diffrente manire d'influencer et a Trump l'a bien compris, contrairement  Hillary.


Trump s'est fait cracher dessus par tout le monde et a a eu un impact positif sur sa campagne.
Il tait trait de sexiste, raciste, idiot et il a russi  se faire lire.
C'est peut-tre ce qu'essaie de reproduire Wauquiez en ce moment  :8O: 




> La question tant de savoir si avoir un propos ou une pense raciste, mais ne pas agir comme un raciste, fait il de nous un raciste ?


L'humain est naturellement "raciste". 
De base tu n'aimes pas les gens du village d' ct.
Donc avoir une pense raciste pendant une fraction de seconde ce n'est pas grave, au bout de 30ms tu vas te rendre compte que a tient pas.

----------


## Edrixal

> Trump s'est fait cracher dessus par tout le monde et a a eu un impact positif sur sa campagne.
> Il tait trait de sexiste, raciste, idiot et il a russi  se faire lire.
> C'est peut-tre ce qu'essaie de reproduire Wauquiez en ce moment


Si c'tait aussi simple. Le problme avec Hillary, c'est que malgr ses nombreux soutient, elle n'a jamais sue rpondre aux attaques de Trump.
La com c'est pas juste "Voter pour X !", mais c'est surtout "Les ides de machin sont nulle !". Pour Trump, il  beaucoup t attaquer sur sont comportement, mais rarement sur ses ides. De ce fait il peut ce poser en victime du systme. C'est la carte que joue le RN (Ex FN) et ont peut voir que a fonctionne pas trop mal. Mme s'ils sont loin d'avoir le niveau de com de Trump. Mais avec l'histoire du pacte de Marrakech et les nombreuses fake news balance en chaine, c'est pas dit qu'ils ne finissent pas premier aux prochaines lections. Et pourtant le RN ce fait descendre par tout les mdia traditionnel. Mais ce retrouver trs prsent sur le net.

Pour finir, une grande partie de la population maintenant s'informe de plus en plus via le net qu'ailleurs. Smartphone, tablette, PC, Tl connect, ect... On  une connexion presque partout. Les rseaux sociaux ont un pouvoir gigantesque et avec une bonne campagne tu peut inonder les gens de news qui vont dans le mme sens, qu'elle soit fausse ou vrais.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> L'humain Ryu2000 est naturellement "raciste". 
> De base tu il n'aimes pas les gens du village d' ct.


Comme dj signal des milliards de fois, merci de ne pas gnraliser TON point de vue,  l'espce humaine dans son entiret. 

Tu parles pour toi si tu veux, tu peux penser ce que tu veux, mais non, tout le monde ne pense pas comme toi.


De base l'humain n'est pas raciste, si tu colles des enfants de couleurs diffrentes dans la mme pice, pass un moment de timidit comme tout le monde, ils joueront tout pareil ensemble comme si ils taient tous de la mme ethnie. 

On n'a pas un gne du racisme en nous hein, on ne n pas raciste, on le devient de par son ducation, ses lectures, la propagande qu'on se mange, ses expriences de vie, etc. etc.

----------


## benjani13

> Pour finir, une grande partie de la population maintenant s'informe de plus en plus via le net qu'ailleurs. Smartphone, tablette, PC, Tl connect, ect... On  une connexion presque partout. Les rseaux sociaux ont un pouvoir gigantesque et avec une bonne campagne tu peut inonder les gens de news qui vont dans le mme sens, qu'elle soit fausse ou vrais.


Avant il y avait une seule chaine de tl, tous le monde la regardait, c'tait aussi trs simple d'influencer quand tu as l'attention de tous le monde (de mme avec les 6 chaines principales plus rcemment). Avec les rseaux sociaux je ne sais dire si c'est pire, si c'est plus efficace, c'est surtout diffrents.

J'ai l'impression que le premier dfaut des rseaux sociaux et de l'information en gnrale sur internet n'est pas la manipulation, mais le fait que a accentue les clivages, que a enferme les gens dans leurs opinons. Les rseaux sociaux vont plutt me partager ce qui est en accord avec mes ides car je cliquerai surement dessus, je le repartagerais. Je vais slectionner les mdias, les blogs, qui vont dans le sens de mes ides. C'tait dj le cas avant avec la presse, chaque journal tant teint plus ou moins fortement d'un bord politique, mais je trouve que a s'est accentu sur internet. De fait les gens se renferment dans leur camp, et plus rien ne bouge, il n'y a plus d'changes, plus de rflexion.

Concernant Trump sa grande russite a t son discours anti mdia diffuse de faon prventive. Rptez  qui veut l'entendre que les mdias vous dtestent, qu'ils racontent tout et n'importe quoi, qu'ils sont les ennemies du peuple. Le jour o un journal a un regard ngatif sur vous, vous n'avez plus qu' dire voyez, j'avais raison, les journaux sont contre moi, les journaux sont contre le prsident des US, les journaux sont contre la rpublique, contre le peuple. Simple, efficace.

La deuxime recette est la fake news lance  tout va. On met des tas de mensonges, on dnonces tous les discours adverses comme mensongers. Le rsultat n'est pas que tous le monde se met  vous croire, mais que personne ne peut plus rien croire. Personne ne peut plus se faire une opinion sur quoique ce soit car tant tellement bombard d'informations contradictoires, il est juste impossible de dmler le vrai du faux. Et  partir du moment o il n'est plus possible de faire sa propre opinion, soit on reste hors du jeu, soit on se raccroche  un gourou politique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pourtant le RN ce fait descendre par tout les mdia traditionnel. Mais ce retrouver trs prsent sur le net.


Les mdias officielles ont fait en sorte que le FN soit prsent au second tour des prsidentielles de 2017. Les sondages mettaient Marine dans le top, donc a a influenc les votes.
Parce qu'en cas de Fillion VS Macron ou Melenchon VS Macron, Macron n'aurait peut-tre pas gagn.

C'est trop bien de se retrouver contre le FN, ya toujours une grosse participation et l'adversaire gagne avec un gros score.
Macron se la ptait "41,97% des inscrits, 63,86% des exprims, je suis ultra populaire, vous avez vu ce score norme !!!".

Par contre j'entend pas trop parler du RN dans les news en ce moment (mais bon a vient peut-tre de google qui te propose les news bas sur tes intrts).
 part que les mdias essaient de faire croire que 30% des gilets jaunes aiment bien RN, j'ai rien vu.
Ah si je crois qu'un titre disait que Marine trouvait que Macron tait inexpriment ou un truc comme a.

----------


## Edrixal

> Avant il y avait une seule chaine de tl, tous le monde la regardait, c'tait aussi trs simple d'influencer quand tu as l'attention de tous le monde (de mme avec les 6 chaines principales plus rcemment). Avec les rseaux sociaux je ne sais dire si c'est pire, si c'est plus efficace, c'est surtout diffrents.
> 
> J'ai l'impression que le premier dfaut des rseaux sociaux et de l'information en gnrale sur internet n'est pas la manipulation, mais le fait que a accentue les clivages, que a enferme les gens dans leurs opinons. Les rseaux sociaux vont plutt me partager ce qui est en accord avec mes ides car je cliquerai surement dessus, je le repartagerais. Je vais slectionner les mdias, les blogs, qui vont dans le sens de mes ides. C'tait dj le cas avant avec la presse, chaque journal tant teint plus ou moins fortement d'un bord politique, mais je trouve que a s'est accentu sur internet. De fait les gens se renferment dans leur camp, et plus rien ne bouge, il n'y a plus d'changes, plus de rflexion.
> 
> Concernant Trump sa grande russite a t son discours anti mdia diffuse de faon prventive. Rptez  qui veut l'entendre que les mdias vous dtestent, qu'ils racontent tout et n'importe quoi, qu'ils sont les ennemies du peuple. Le jour o un journal a un regard ngatif sur vous, vous n'avez plus qu' dire voyez, j'avais raison, les journaux sont contre moi, les journaux sont contre le prsident des US, les journaux sont contre la rpublique, contre le peuple. Simple, efficace.
> 
> La deuxime recette est la fake news lance  tout va. On met des tas de mensonges, on dnonces tous les discours adverses comme mensongers. Le rsultat n'est pas que tous le monde se met  vous croire, mais que personne ne peut plus rien croire. Personne ne peut plus se faire une opinion sur quoique ce soit car tant tellement bombard d'informations contradictoires, il est juste impossible de dmler le vrai du faux. Et  partir du moment o il n'est plus possible de faire sa propre opinion, soit on reste hors du jeu, soit on se raccroche  un gourou politique.


A mon sens, tu donne la rponse  ta question. C'est pas forcment plus simple d'influencer les gens maintenant, mais avec un bon rseaux qui va balancer la mme news un peut partout, alors l'information deviens "vrais", dans le sens ou comme elle est relayer de partout, alors les gens ne ce pose plus vraiment la question de savoir si l'information est vrais ou non, ils l'acceptent. Et quand aprs l'information est rfut, mme avec des arguments solide et des preuves, il y en  toujours qui continue de douter et ce lance dans des thories du complot. Parce que le but premier des fake news, ce n'est pas d'tre crue, c'est de lancer le doute.




> Les mdias officielles ont fait en sorte que le FN soit prsent au second tour des prsidentielles de 2017. Les sondages mettaient Marine dans le top, donc a a influenc les votes.
> Parce qu'en cas de Fillion VS Macron ou Melenchon VS Macron, Macron n'aurait peut-tre pas gagn.
> 
> C'est trop bien de se retrouver contre le FN, ya toujours une grosse participation et l'adversaire gagne avec un gros score.
> Macron se la ptait "41,97% des inscrits, 63,86% des exprims, je suis ultra populaire, vous avez vu ce score norme !!!".
> 
> Par contre j'entend pas trop parler du RN dans les news en ce moment (mais bon a vient peut-tre de google qui te propose les news bas sur tes intrts).
>  part que les mdias essaient de faire croire que 30% des gilets jaunes aiment bien RN, j'ai rien vu.
> Ah si je crois qu'un titre disait que Marine trouvait que Macron tait inexpriment ou un truc comme a.



Oui mais ils n'ont pas mis le Fn au second tour en criant leur louange, mais simplement en ne parlant que d'eux (ainsi que de Macron). C'est le mme effet qui  fait gagner Trump.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui mais ils n'ont pas mis le Fn au second tour en criant leur louange, mais simplement en ne parlant que d'eux (ainsi que de Macron). C'est le mme effet qui  fait gagner Trump.


Ouais peut-tre...
La leon  en extraire c'est de ne jamais voter pour quelqu'un trop prsent dans les mdias.

Aprs a dpend comment on regarde, parce que Fillon tait galement extremement prsent dans les mdias avec l'affaire Penelope Gate et il n'a fini que 3ime, il a mme battu Melenchon (20,01% pour Fillon, 19,58% pour Melenchon).

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Et quand aprs l'information est rfut, mme avec des arguments solide et des preuves, *il y en  toujours qui continue de douter et ce lance dans des thories du complot*. Parce que le but premier des fake news, ce n'est pas d'tre crue, c'est de lancer le doute.


Et on a de trs beaux spcimens pour imager cela sur le forum...  ::aie::

----------


## Edrixal

> Ouais peut-tre...
> La leon  en extraire c'est de ne jamais voter pour quelqu'un trop prsent dans les mdias.
> 
> Aprs a dpend comment on regarde, parce que Fillon tait galement extremement prsent dans les mdias avec l'affaire Penelope Gate et il n'a fini que 3ime, il a mme battu Melenchon (20,01% pour Fillon, 19,58% pour Melenchon).


C'est le mme phnomne, pendant toute la dure de la campagne y'a trois personnes qu'on  surtout vue, Fillon, Macron et Lepen. Aprs ont avais Hamon et Melanchon. Hamon est hors stats, il  pris chre  cause d'Hollande, il aurait trs bien pu tre le seul candidat  passer  la tl, qu'il n'aurais pas t lus x)
Et malheureusement, preuve en est que toute pub, bonne ou mauvaise est bonne  prendre, Fillon bien qu'aillant surtout t mdiatiser vis  vis de ses dboire judiciaire, il  quand mme fini troisime...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Hamon est hors stats, il  pris chre  cause d'Hollande


Le PS est mort.
Hamon n'avait aucun soutien, plein de gens du PS se battaient pour entrer dans LREM.




> Fillon bien qu'aillant surtout t mdiatiser vis  vis de ses dboire judiciaire, il  quand mme fini troisime...


Ben l du coup j'en sais rien...
L'acharnement tait quand mme hyper violent.
Fillon tait le favoris  la base, il est possible que sans l'affaire Penelope Gate Fillon serait arriv au second tour.

Le Systme voulait Valls au PS et Jup  l'UMP, les primaires ont donn Hamon au PS et Fillon  l'UMP, donc il est peu probable que l'UMP et le PS organisent des primaires pour 2022.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Le Systme


Ha, oui, le fameux "Systme"...

----------


## Sodium

Heureusement qu'on a Trump et Lepen pour nous sauver du complot gaucho-finance-vegan-pharmaceutico-francmaconiste.

----------


## plegat

> Par contre j'entend pas trop parler du RN dans les news en ce moment (mais bon a vient peut-tre de google qui te propose les news bas sur tes intrts).


Non non... google dit que quand tu tapes "idiot", il te sort des news sur Trump!  ::aie:: 





> part que les mdias essaient de faire croire que 30% des gilets jaunes aiment bien RN, j'ai rien vu.


En mme temps, y'a pas besoin de faire l'ENA pour aller choper les 34% de Marine au 2nd tour, et dire que 30% des gilets jaunes sont  tendance extrme droite... a serait dans la logique des statistiques... par contre si ils sortent que 70% des gilets jaunes aiment bien Macron, l faudra s'inquiter d'une tentative de manipulation des masses!  ::mouarf::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Oui, a ce sont les "nouveaux pauvres". Sans vouloir faire de complaisance mal place, les enfants d'une partie de la gnration des 30 glorieuses (et du coup leurs enfants) ne savent pas consommer. Je veux dire, ils ne savent vraiment pas, ils sont incapables de s'arrter d'acheter des trucs. a fait partie du comportement en socit pour eux (j'ai l'impression de parler des us et coutumes d'une espce animale, mais ce n'est pas mon intention). Il faut qu'ils aillent manger au resto avec les collgues le midi parce qu'ils n'envisagent juste pas de ne pas le faire. Il faut qu'ils aient un smartphone parce que tout leur entourage en a un. Ne pas rouler sur l'argent, c'est honteux, si on n'en a pas on fait semblant d'en avoir, sinon on va perdre le peu qu'on a. [...] Perso, je prfre ma position  celle de ces gens, mme si dans l'absolu je gagne seulement un peu plus que le minimum vital, je sais dpenser intelligemment, je peux inviter des gens chez moi sans avoir peur qu'ils bavent sur mon niveau de vie relativement simple, et je n'ai rien  rembourser.


Je rebondis sur a bien que je ne l'ai pas fait tout de suite.  la dcharge des "nouveaux pauvres", ils se comparent beaucoup  leurs parents, qui sont des papy-boomers, soit la gnration dore qui vit mieux que toutes les gnrations avant et aprs. Concrtement, si tu regardes un jalon de vie important comme l'achat du premier logement, si tes parents avaient 30 ans dans les annes 70 ils ont pu bnficier des prix lesplus bas de l'Histoire; et s'ils ont achet un T3-T4 dans les annes 70, toi avec le mme budget  euro constant mais dans les annes 2000, tu vas louer un studio ou un T2. Dans ces conditions il est normal de se sentir dclass, de mal vivre l'"chec"  atteindre le mme niveau de vie et les mme jalons de vie que ses parents.

Le pire, c'est que les papy-boomers ont trs directement et volontairement provoqu une partie de ce dclassement, par exemple dans les annes 90 (quand les enfants des annes 40 taient quinqagnaires) ils ont invent de nouvelles charges pour se financer des grosses retraites (ils taient quinquas, donc proches du dpart qui tait  60 ans voire avant pour eux) sur le dos des gnrations suivantes: CSG (invente en 1991, augmente en 93, 96, 98...), CRDS (institue en 1996); puis dans les annes 2000 ce sont les cotisations veillesse qui augmentent sans arrt (2004, 2006, 2012, 2014, 2016, 2017...) et l'ge du dpart et les trimestres de ctisations aussi (depuis 2004 trop de fois pour compter). Le tout pour organiser la tonte des gnrations suivantes au profit des papy-boomers. Les retraits actuels ont donc pay beaucoup moins et moins longtemps pour leurs parents que nous devons payer pour eux, leurs parents ont touch beaucoup moins de pensions qu'eux, et leurs enfants aussi toucheront beaucoup moins ( euros constants, toujours).

D'autres sources de ce dclassement ont t moins directes et volontaires de la part des boomers (arrt de l'investissement qui explique la vtust des infrastructures et du parc HLM) ou mme en dehors de leur contrle (dlocalisations qui sont le produit mcanique de la baisse des cots techniques des transactions internationales, mettant dans le capitalisme les travailleurs dans une concurrence internationale). Sans parler de la rarfaction des ressources (qu'ils ont consommes  faible cot) et des bouleversement environnementaux (qu'ils ont provoqus mais sans le savoir).

Donc tes "nouveaux pauvres", quand ils deviennent gilets jaunes sur les rond-points, comme les racistes, se trompent de colre. S'ils n'arrivent pas  vivre aussi bien que leurs parents et subissent une forte pression fiscale, ce n'est pas de la faute  Macronbien qu'il soit un prsident dsastreuxqui n'est au pouvoir que depuis 2017 mais bien parce que leurs parents ont tout mis en place pour se gaver sur leur dos. Au lieu de se dresser contre les taxes sur l'essence ou la TVA, ils devraient exiger que les cotisations sociales retombent  leur niveau d'avant 1991, le taux de cotisations retraites + "gnrales" (c'est--dire retraites aussi ::aie:: ) ayant doubl depuis lors, et que les comptes soient quilibrs en baissant les retraites. Et mme a, a ne permettrait pas de compenser les autres facteurs de dclassement provoqus par l'gosme collectif de la gnration du papy-boom.

 la dcharge des gilets jaunes, ce type de conflit intergenerationel est tout nouveau. On n'avait jamais vu auparavant une gnration essayer de voler ainsi les gnrations suivantes, on n'avait jamais assist  un transfert de richesses intergenerationel dans le sens ascendant. Ce qu'on fait les papy-boomers, c'est inou. Avant, pour vivre dignementsans parler de jouirdans son vieil ge il fallait investir lourdement dans la gnration suivante,  la charge de laquelle on finirait. Mais parce que le systme de retraites a t fait avec les pieds, les papy-boomers ont compris qu'ils pouvaient jouir longtemps et compenser le manque d'investissements dans l'avenir en augmentant la pression fiscale sur les gnrations suivantes. Et parce que c'tait une gnration pourrie-gteles prcieux enfants du repeuplement d'aprs-guerreils ne se sont pas privs...

P.S. j'tais parti pour juste expliquer le dclassement, et j'ai fini par m'nerver sur les vieux. M'enfin bon, marre de voir autant de mon salaire s'envoler sans contrepartie. Parce que les autres taxes financent des choses qui sont plus ou moins utiles pour tout le monde, mais les retraites, si mme a existe encore quand ce sera mon tour, vont tre carrment moins gnreuses pour ma gnration ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Au lieu de se dresser contre les taxes sur l'essence ou la TVA, ils devraient exiger que les cotisations sociales retombent  leur niveau d'avant 1991, le taux de cotisations retraites + "gnrales" (c'est--dire retraites aussi) ayant doubl depuis lors, et que les comptes soient quilibrs en baissant les retraites. Et mme a, a ne permettrait pas de compenser les autres facteurs de dclassement provoqus par l'gosme collectif de la gnration du papy-boom.


Swatte, sauf qu'tant des boomers, ils sont plus nombreux. Et a, c'est pas de leur faute. Je suis assez favorable  une rduction des grosses retraites,  condition qu'il y ait un accompagnement derrire (qu'on leur trouve au moins un logement chaud  loyer raisonnable, par exemple). De faon gnrale, il y aurait beaucoup  dire sur le traitement des petits vieux de nos jours, je ne vais pas me lancer l-dedans, mais le nombre de retraits qu'on peut croiser qui croulent sous le pognon et sont paralllement en profonde dpression (pour le moins) est assez effarant. Mais ils ne sont pas les seuls concerns, on a beaucoup de mal  intgrer les non actifs de nos jours. Mme les enfants sont tout juste tolrs  condition qu'ils se comportent comme des adultes en apprentissage.

Pour ma part, je pense que les quelque 10 % de chmage ne sont pas innocents dans ce dsquilibre. De plus, beaucoup de personnes entre 65 ans et 75 ans ne seraient pas contre l'ide de bosser quelques heures par semaine, si on avait quelque chose  leur proposer, mais le march de l'emploi est tel qu'il est. Je vois difficilement comment 26,2 millions de personnes pourraient sur leur salaire prendre en charge l'ensemble des 67 millions d'habitants. Plutt que d'aller chercher du ct des dpenses, probablement faudrait-il aller chercher du ct des sources de revenus.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Swatte, sauf qu'tant des boomers, ils sont plus nombreux. Et a, c'est pas de leur faute. Je suis assez favorable  une rduction des grosses retraites,  condition qu'il y ait un accompagnement derrire (qu'on leur trouve au moins un logement chaud  loyer raisonnable, par exemple). De faon gnrale, il y aurait beaucoup  dire sur le traitement des petits vieux de nos jours, je ne vais pas me lancer l-dedans, mais le nombre de retraits qu'on peut croiser qui croulent sous le pognon et sont paralllement en profonde dpression (pour le moins) est assez effarant. Mais ils ne sont pas les seuls concerns, on a beaucoup de mal  intgrer les non actifs de nos jours. Mme les enfants sont tout juste tolrs  condition qu'ils se comportent comme des adultes en apprentissage.
> 
> Pour ma part, je pense que les quelque 10 % de chmage ne sont pas innocents dans ce dsquilibre. De plus, beaucoup de personnes entre 65 ans et 75 ans ne seraient pas contre l'ide de bosser quelques heures par semaine, si on avait quelque chose  leur proposer, mais le march de l'emploi est tel qu'il est. Je vois difficilement comment 26,2 millions de personnes pourraient sur leur salaire prendre en charge l'ensemble des 67 millions d'habitants. Plutt que d'aller chercher du ct des dpenses, probablement faudrait-il aller chercher du ct des sources de revenus.


Pas d'accord qu'tre plus nombreux ne soit pas de leur faute: les taux de fcondit sont historiquement bas entre 1976 et 1994 (pour la France, mais pour les autres pays Occidentauxsauf peut-tre les USAil y a au plus un dcalage de quelques annes). S'il n'y a pas plus de gens dans nos gnrations, c'est parce que les enfants cotent cherhumainement autant que financirementet dans une certaine gnration prcdente beaucoup ont dcid de ne pas en faire. L aussi, la faute incombe au moins partiellement au systme de retraites: auparavant, la "retraite" taient finance par ses enfants, donc il y avait un intrt pour l'individu de se reproduire (pas d'enfants voulaient dire que tu devais travailler jusqu' ce que tu tombes mort). Aujourd'hui, se reproduire est toujours vital pour la socit, mais pour l'individu il n'y a plus d'avantage, voire les cots directs et indirects des enfants sont plutot dissuassifs ::aie::  et ce n'est pas quelques trimestres de majoration pour les mres qui changent le bilan (et encore, c'tait beaucoup moins bien pris  charge avant...). 

Aprs, oui, le chmage est dvastateur, mais l ce n'est plus la faute de personnes mais celle d'un systme conomique qui pousse  la course vers le bas des niveaux de vie des travailleurs. C'est la peste ou le cholra: d'un ct on peut devenir plus comptitifs et plus pauvres, de l'autre on a un chmage lev et donc on est plus pauvres. Dans les deux cas, on perd  rester dans le capitalisme mondial (mais la France seule aurait du mal  s'en extraire, d'o l'intrt de travailler avec toute l'Europe pour prserver nos niveaux de vie).

De mme beaucoup de nos maux sont d'origine dmographique, mais on ne peut faire quelque chose pour les problmes dmographiques que sur le long terme.  court terme, on ne peut que subir.

Pour les enfants, tu me rappelles ce que je voulais dire avant, mais je suis parti sur les vieux, dsol, a devient une obsessionpeut-tre parce que je n'ai pas "mes vieux", ni en France ni  l'tranger, donc je me fais (pour parler vulgairement) enculer  sec encore plus svrement que ceux qui peuvent sperer un hritage. 

Il y a un autre facteur dans l'apauvrissement des gnrations actuelles: beaucoup dans ma gnration ne savent pas cuisiner (donc on prend tout fait, souvent  la fois plus cher et moins qualitatif), ne savent pas repasser (donc si on doit bien s'habiller, on va au pressing), le mnage  peine, ils ne savent pas coudre, etc. Tout ce qui concerne le travail  domicile, non rmunr, donc inintressant pour le capitalisme, souffre d'un manque de transmission des comptences entre parents et enfants. Le problme n'est pas que les femmes travaillentpuisqu'elles ont toujours plus ou moins travaillermais qu'aujourd'hui la norme est que les deux parents travaillent  l'extrieur avec des temps de trajet importants en plus des temps de travail. Avant des parents (souvent les femmes ::aie:: ) pouvaient avoir une activit  domicile (comme typiquement les fileuses) ou proche (travailler leurs propres champs) et pourtant s'occuper des enfants. Aujourd'hui c'est plus dur, surtout pour les parents isols et les travailleurs plus pauvres (qui habitent plus loin du lieu de travail, doivent cumuler plus d'heures pour boucler le budget, etc) d'duquer ses enfants. Le clich que les jeunes de cit tournent mal parce que leurs parents ne sont pas assez prsent n'existe pas par hasard  ::aie:: 

Le problme n'est pas vraiment que les parents sont moins disponibles au domicile, mais que rien ne remplace leur rle.  la base, c'est l'cole qui est sense duquer les enfants quand les parents sont au travail, mais comme tu le dis l'cole est de plus en plus vue comme un appretissage professionel. Il parait qu' une poque (avant la mienne) il y avait des cours de cuisine et autres comptences domestiques (je parie que c'tait surtout pours les filles  ::aie:: ) mais aujourd'hui c'est fini, a ne correspond pas  ce que les patrons veulent voir enseign.

Je ne plaide pas pour le retour des femmes au foyer; mon modle pour l'ducation, c'est plutot le kibbutz (peut-tre la seule bonne chose  sortir d'Isral). Et c'est un modle qui a trs largement fait ses preuves. Mais ce qui est certain, c'est que les enfants ont besoin d'apprendre des comptences domestiques. a ne rapporte peut-tre pas d'argent, a ne fait pas tourner le capitalisme, mais a contribue  la qualit de vie.

----------


## Invit

> Pour les enfants, tu me rappelles ce que je voulais dire avant, mais je suis parti sur les vieux, dsol, a devient une obsessionpeut-tre parce que je n'ai pas "mes vieux", ni en France ni  l'tranger, donc je me fais (pour parler vulgairement) enculer  sec encore plus svrement que ceux qui peuvent esprer un hritage.


Mes vieux  moi ne me laisseront pas d'hritage non plus. Au pire 20 balles de dettes pour leur dcouvert du mois. Les chiens ne font pas des chats n'est-ce pas ?  ::lol:: 




> Il y a un autre facteur dans l'apauvrissement des gnrations actuelles: beaucoup dans ma gnration ne savent pas cuisiner (donc on prend tout fait, souvent  la fois plus cher et moins qualitatif), ne savent pas repasser (donc si on doit bien s'habiller, on va au pressing), le mnage  peine, ils ne savent pas coudre, etc. Tout ce qui concerne le travail  domicile, non rmunr, donc inintressant pour le capitalisme, souffre d'un manque de transmission des comptences entre parents et enfants. Le problme n'est pas que les femmes travaillentpuisqu'elles ont toujours plus ou moins travaillermais qu'aujourd'hui la norme est que les deux parents travaillent  l'extrieur avec des temps de trajet importants en plus des temps de travail. Avant des parents (souvent les femmes) pouvaient avoir une activit  domicile (comme typiquement les fileuses) ou proche (travailler leurs propres champs) et pourtant s'occuper des enfants. Aujourd'hui c'est plus dur, surtout pour les parents isols et les travailleurs plus pauvres (qui habitent plus loin du lieu de travail, doivent cumuler plus d'heures pour boucler le budget, etc) d'duquer ses enfants. Le clich que les jeunes de cit tournent mal parce que leurs parents ne sont pas assez prsent n'existe pas par hasard


C'est surtout que a ne rapporte rien, pour qui fait de l'artisanat. Qui achterait un pull en laine  250  (c'est le prix que j'ai calcul sur le prix de la laine + 6  de l'heure) alors qu'on trouve une qualit quivalente pour 100  de moins ? Et mme quand on arrive  trouver un truc, tout autre type d'emploi que le CDI est impossible  grer,  cause des allocations et autres qui tombent alatoirement.  moins de vraiment avoir trouv un truc qui rapporte beaucoup. Dans mon quartier, il y a un tas d'assistantes maternelles (bon, il y a aussi beaucoup beaucoup d'enfants, a tombe bien  ::D: ), mais il faut trouver 3 enfants  temps plein pour pouvoir en vivre correctement.




> Le problme n'est pas vraiment que les parents sont moins disponibles au domicile, mais que rien ne remplace leur rle.  la base, c'est l'cole qui est sense duquer les enfants quand les parents sont au travail, mais comme tu le dis l'cole est de plus en plus vue comme un appretissage professionel. Il parait qu' une poque (avant la mienne) il y avait des cours de cuisine et autres comptences domestiques (je parie que c'tait surtout pours les filles ) mais aujourd'hui c'est fini, a ne correspond pas  ce que les patrons veulent voir enseign.


a a surtout t trs mal vu  partir du moment o les enfants de la moyenne bourgeoisie ont commenc  frquenter l'cole publique. Les comptences domestiques, c'est pour les pauvres (s'ils savaient que leurs petits-enfants enfileraient le gilet jaune plus tard  ::mouarf:: )




> Je ne plaide pas pour le retour des femmes au foyer; mon modle pour l'ducation, c'est plutot le kibbutz (peut-tre la seule bonne chose  sortir d'Isral). Et c'est un modle qui a trs largement fait ses preuves. Mais ce qui est certain, c'est que les enfants ont besoin d'apprendre des comptences domestiques. a ne rapporte peut-tre pas d'argent, a ne fait pas tourner le capitalisme, mais a contribue  la qualit de vie.


C'est pourquoi j'ai choisi la formule CDI + homme au foyer  ::ptdr:: . J'ai jet un il  ces kibbutz sur wikipdia. Notre culture occidentale a depuis longtemps balay ce mode de vie communautaire/familial, depuis la rvolution industrielle il me semble. On le retrouve surtout dans la rue (et par extension dans les jardins familiaux). Je pense que beaucoup seraient dsireux d'y revenir aujourd'hui. Oui mais oui mais, il faut des terres. Et par le miracle du serpent qui se mord la queue, on en revient  un mode de vie rural  ::mouarf:: .  moins que tu ne voies a dans les quartiers ? Auquel cas, c'est possible, j'en ai vu un certain nombre (surtout parmi ceux avec une culture arabe prsente, et non dominante) fonctionner de cette manire. Le problme, c'est que comme ce n'est pas du tout encadr, au moindre accident grave (incendie dans un immeuble, grave chute d'un enfant, etc) tout s'croule comme un chteau de cartes.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Dans mon quartier, il y a un tas d'assistantes maternelles (bon, il y a aussi beaucoup beaucoup d'enfants, a tombe bien ), mais il faut trouver 3 enfants  temps plein pour pouvoir en vivre correctement.


Et il faut gagner bien pour pouvoir se payer une assisstante maternelle. Quand tu gagnes le SMIC, c'est un peu cher  ::aie:: 





> a a surtout t trs mal vu  partir du moment o les enfants de la moyenne bourgeoisie ont commenc  frquenter l'cole publique. Les comptences domestiques, c'est pour les pauvres (s'ils savaient que leurs petits-enfants enfileraient le gilet jaune plus tard )


Tiens, je ne savais rien de cet angle-l. Mais dans mon pays d'origine, on a plutt tu l'cole publique d'excellence donc la moyenne bourgeoisie a fait l'inverse (avant ils envoyaient leurs enfants dans les _grammar schools_, litistes mais publiques et gratuites, maintenant ils les envoient dans le priv).





> J'ai jet un il  ces kibbutz sur wikipdia. Notre culture occidentale a depuis longtemps balay ce mode de vie communautaire/familial, depuis la rvolution industrielle il me semble. On le retrouve surtout dans la rue (et par extension dans les jardins familiaux). Je pense que beaucoup seraient dsireux d'y revenir aujourd'hui. Oui mais oui mais, il faut des terres. Et par le miracle du serpent qui se mord la queue, on en revient  un mode de vie rural .  moins que tu ne voies a dans les quartiers ? Auquel cas, c'est possible, j'en ai vu un certain nombre (surtout parmi ceux avec une culture arabe prsente, et non dominante) fonctionner de cette manire. Le problme, c'est que comme ce n'est pas du tout encadr, au moindre accident grave (incendie dans un immeuble, grave chute d'un enfant, etc) tout s'croule comme un chteau de cartes.


Attention, le kibbutz est justement un modle encadr. Ce n'est pas un retour vers un modle ancestral ( part peut-tre du point de vue de ceux qui prennent le "communisme primitif" pour un fait avr) mais bien une organisation et une division du travail orientes vers le progrs. D'ailleurs, il existe des kibbutzim urbains et/ou industriels. Le kibbutz iconique et originel est une ferme cooprative, mais le travail de la terre exigeant de moins en moins de main-d'oeuvre, beaucoup se sont tourns vers d'autres activits, et certains ont t fond pour pratiquer la vie communale et cooprative en ville.

Et ce n'est pas un modle familial puisque le kibbutz remplace compltement la famille nuclaire; il y a bien des couples (contrairement  certaines experiences de vie communale) mais les enfants ne sont pas levs par leurs parents, mais par des gens (souvent des femmes, mais ce n'est pas obligatoire) dont c'est la fonction  temps plein. L'attachement aux parents est dcourag, ce qui est critiqu par certains mais aussi protge les enfants des accidents de la vie (divorce, infirmit, dcs des parents).

----------


## Invit

> Et il faut gagner bien pour pouvoir se payer une assistante maternelle. Quand tu gagnes le SMIC, c'est un peu cher


Ils n'ont pas le choix, alors ils le font. Ils gagneraient probablement plus au RSA, mais a a un autre prix.




> Tiens, je ne savais rien de cet angle-l. Mais dans mon pays d'origine, on a plutt tu l'cole publique d'excellence donc la moyenne bourgeoisie a fait l'inverse (avant ils envoyaient leurs enfants dans les _grammar schools_, litistes mais publiques et gratuites, maintenant ils les envoient dans le priv).


Ouais, ici, avec le modle de la lacit que tu connais, l'cole publique tait le symbole de l'appartenance  la rpublique. Il faut dire que presque toutes les autres taient religieuses.





> Attention, le kibbutz est justement un modle encadr. Ce n'est pas un retour vers un modle ancestral ( part peut-tre du point de vue de ceux qui prennent le "communisme primitif" pour un fait avr) mais bien une organisation et une division du travail orientes vers le progrs. D'ailleurs, il existe des kibbutzim urbains et/ou industriels. Le kibbutz iconique et originel est une ferme cooprative, mais le travail de la terre exigeant de moins en moins de main-d'oeuvre, beaucoup se sont tourns vers d'autres activits, et certains ont t fond pour pratiquer la vie communale et cooprative en ville.
> 
> Et ce n'est pas un modle familial puisque le kibbutz remplace compltement la famille nuclaire; il y a bien des couples (contrairement  certaines experiences de vie communale) mais les enfants ne sont pas levs par leurs parents, mais par des gens (souvent des femmes, mais ce n'est pas obligatoire) dont c'est la fonction  temps plein. L'attachement aux parents est dcourag, ce qui est critiqu par certains mais aussi protge les enfants des accidents de la vie (divorce, infirmit, dcs des parents).


Quel genre d'encadrement ? Le dsordre, c'est l'ordre sans le pouvoir, comme disait l'autre. Je pense que c'est assez vrai. Quel progrs ? Quel modle ancestral ? AMHA, le progrs et le "retour  la terre" (dit de faon sincre ou par drision) sont des mythes.
Tu as un lien meilleur que wikipdia sur le kibbutz ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Quel genre d'encadrement ? Le dsordre, c'est l'ordre sans le pouvoir, comme disait l'autre. Je pense que c'est assez vrai. Quel progrs ? Quel modle ancestral ? AMHA, le progrs et le "retour  la terre" (dit de faon sincre ou par drision) sont des mythes.
> Tu as un lien meilleur que wikipdia sur le kibbutz ?


Le Wiki en Anglais a peut-tre plus d'infos, en particulier sur l'ducation. J'ai ceci aussi comme lien.

Il y a beaucoup de littrature sur les kibbutzim qui est reste en livres ou en articles de recherche pas disponibles gratuitement. Malheureusement PsyArXiv est loin d'tre aussi ancien et utilis que son modle, et de toutes faons l'essentiel de la recherche en la matire date d'avant internet.

Aprs, ce qui m'intresse le plus dans le kibbutz, c'est l'ducation. Le mode de vie est bien trop grgaire  mon got, et les socits coopratives ne manquent pas d'exemples (comme Mondragon ou John Lewis qui sont capables de concurrencer n'importe quelle entreprise capitaliste classique). De toutes faons, l'intgration dans l'conomie de march d'Isral fait des kibbutzim (depuis les annes 50) une forme de capitalisme collectif.

Le fait que quelque chose soit mythologis ne l'empche pas d'tre rel. On peut mesurer les progrs (et parfois les rgressions  ::aie:: ). Il est possible de retourner travailler la terre pour vivreje ne le pense pas du tout souhaitable, mais c'est possible et certains l'ont fait.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quel genre d'encadrement ? Le dsordre, c'est l'ordre sans le pouvoir, comme disait l'autre.


Il me semblait que c'tait "L'anarchie, c'est l'ordre sans le pouvoir"...  ::?:

----------


## Invit

> Aprs, ce qui m'intresse le plus dans le kibbutz, c'est l'ducation. Le mode de vie est bien trop grgaire  mon got, et les socits coopratives ne manquent pas d'exemples (comme Mondragon ou John Lewis qui sont capables de concurrencer n'importe quelle entreprise capitaliste classique). De toutes faons, l'intgration dans l'conomie de march d'Isral fait des kibbutzim (depuis les annes 50) une forme de capitalisme collectif.
> 
> Le fait que quelque chose soit mythologis ne l'empche pas d'tre rel. On peut mesurer les progrs (et parfois les rgressions ). Il est possible de retourner travailler la terre pour vivreje ne le pense pas du tout souhaitable, mais c'est possible et certains l'ont fait.



Justement, je me demande si c'est bien rel, et si le progrs nous dtourne bien de la terre. Par exemple, si on trouvait un autre moyen de respirer qui serait meilleur que l'air ambiant naturel, qu'est-ce que a changerait d'un point de vue socital ? Ou du point de vue d'volution de l'espce humaine ? Rien du tout,  mon avis. Le progrs serait bien l, mais la diffrence serait une augmentation de l'esprance de vie ou que sais-je. C'est tout. On ne serait pas moins "proche" de la terre, ni plus volu. J'ai parl de progrs, j'aurais d parler d'volution, qui elle est plus dlicate  mesurer, et  dfinir. Je ne suis pas de ceux qui rejettent le progrs. J'adore cette capacit qu'on a  tout faire pour en faire le moins possible  (bon, il se trouve que malgr tout nos efforts, a marche pas  ::aie:: ), et encore plus notre sens artistique (la ralit virtuelle est franchement fascinante). Mais en dehors du plan purement matriel et "accessoire", je ne crois pas que a change grand chose. Potentiellement n'importe quel mode organisationnel peut conduire au progrs, et le mode ancestral et grgaire ne s'oppose pas,  mon sens, au mode organisationnel capitaliste actuel. Ce sont deux facettes d'une mme socit, qui sont diffrentes sur d'autres points (plus ct individuel que collectif, je crois). La raison pour laquelle le progrs a t acclr, c'est la taille du clan. Plus il y a de sujets, plus il y a de progrs. La civilisation romaine est un bon exemple.
Maintenant, a vient avec des inconvnients qui ne sont pas des moindres. C'est assez tonnant, pour une espce au raisonnement individuel et individualiste, de tendre vers des systmes organisationnels  une chelle de plus en plus vaste. Surtout lorsqu'une partie non ngligeable des individus en question n'est pas d'accord. 

Pour l'ducation je te rejoins tout  fait, notamment parce qu'ils sont de cette faon entirement intgrs  la socit  laquelle ils appartiennent. Je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit le cas avec nos modles, et je le dplore.




> Il me semblait que c'tait "L'anarchie, c'est l'ordre sans le pouvoir"...


Nope, sinon cette phrase serait bien trop insense. 
On ne connait pas de socit anarchiste documentable et tudiable  l'heure actuelle  ma connaissance. Par contre, on peut observer le dsordre. C'est une (trs) vaste question, mais qui mrite qu'on se la pose, je trouve, surtout dans le sens socital. Le mouvement des gilets jaunes n'est pas le meilleur exemple de dsordre qu'on puisse trouver, dans le sens o ce public-l a tendance  chercher un chef, mme temporaire, mais c'est un dbut intressant, du fait qu'ils aient rejet tout les pouvoirs institutionnels dont ils disposaient dj (syndicats, partis politiques).

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Trump accuse Google de vouloir uvrer  lui faire perdre les lections prsidentielles de 2020*
*et lui lance un avertissement*

Comme il sest habitu  le faire depuis un certain nombre de mois, le prsident des Etats-Unis, Donald Trump, est encore une fois mont au crneau pour accuser Google de dlibrment uvrer contre lui. Cette accusation porte, comme  laccoutume, dans une srie de tweets nest que le cinquime pisode du feuilleton Trump vs les gants de la Tech. Pour faire un petit historique, il y a dabord eu une srie de tweets accusant Google de truquer les rsultats des recherches afin de donner priorit aux fake news concernant le prsident Trump. 

Ensuite, a peine quelques jours plus tard, le prsident est  nouveau mont au crneau et cette fois, il a accus le moteur de recherche de ne pas avoir fait la promotion de son discours annuel comme il avait fait la promotion de ceux dObama. Puis, environs quatre mois aprs, Sundar Pichai, CEO de Google, tait entendu par le comit judiciaire de la Chambre des Reprsentants. Cette audition a permis daborder de nombreux sujets, dont notamment la domination concurrentielle, la censure chinoise, la protection de la vie prive, mais aussi et surtout la raison pour laquelle une recherche avec le mot-cl  idiot  donnait comme rsultats des photos du prsident Trump. 

Puis, largissant un peu sa cible, le prsident sest insurg en juin dernier contre le fait que Google, Facebook et Amazon auraient t de mche avec les dmocrates pour uvrer  lempcher de gagner en 2016. Et en guise de cinquime pisode, le prsident amricain a une nouvelle fois accus Google dtre politiquement tendancieux, dans une srie de tweets publis le 6 aot dernier. 

Dans ces tweets, le prsident explique stre bas sur les dclarations de Kevin Cernekee, ex-employ de Google, et du journaliste Peter Schweizer quant aux hypothtiques mauvaises intentions de lentreprise de la Silicon Valley envers le prsident amricain. En effet, Kevin Cernekee dclarait dans une interview accorde  Fox News le 05 aot dernier que les dirigeants de Google comptent exploiter  toutes les ressources dont ils disposent pour contrler les informations diffuses au grand public et sassurer que Trump perde en 2020 . Peter Schweizer, quant  lui, dclarait dans un livre quau cours de la campagne prsidentielle de 2016, Google aurait  supprim des articles ngatifs sur Hillary Clinton et valoris des articles ngatifs sur Donald Trump .


Comme on pouvait bien videmment sy attendre, Google a vigoureusement dmenti lensemble des allgations portes  son encontre, tant par le prsident que par Kevin Cernekee et Peter Schweizer.  Dformer des rsultats  des fins politiques nuirait  notre activit et irait  lencontre de notre mission, qui consiste  fournir un contenu utile  tous nos utilisateurs. Nous mettons tout en uvre pour concevoir nos produits et appliquer nos politiques de manire  ne pas prendre en compte les tendances politiques. Les affirmations de lancien employ mcontent sont absolument fausses , a assur un porte-parole de lentreprise  lAgence France-Presse (AFP). 

Lentreprise a galement tenu  rtablir la vrit sur les raisons sous-tendant le licenciement de Kevin Cernekee. Si celui-ci affirme avoir t renvoy pour ses opinions conservatrices, son employeur soutient quil na t renvoy que parce quil a tlcharg des donnes internes de lentreprise sur un appareil personnel ; chose que le rglement intrieur de Google interdit.

Sur la toile, les avis fusent au sujet de ces nouvelles accusations portes contre Google. De cette flope dopinions, deux courants se dgagent nettement. Le premier se demande en quoi ce dont Google est accus constituerait un acte illgal si les mdias officiels eux-mmes sont fortement biaiss. Pour les internautes se retrouvant dans ce courant, lentreprise ne fait rien de mal, puisquelle ne fait que marcher dans les pas des mdias officiels classiques que pourtant personne naccuse. 

Le deuxime courant, pour sa part, fait remarquer que Donald Trump monte bien sur ses grands chevaux pour accuser Google de manipuler linformation mais quil fait lamnsique au sujet de Cambridge Analytica. Ceux qui se retrouvent dans ce courant trouvent donc fortement  hypocrite  que le prsident amricain se pose aujourdhui en dfenseur de la transparence tant donn les conditions de son lection en 2016 et le silence dont il a fait montre sur le scandale qui en a dcoul. 

Sources : Le Monde, Tweet

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Comment percevez-vous les attaques chroniques du prsident amricain contre Google ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Trump accuse Google de truquer les rsultats de recherche pour supprimer les news positives sur le prsident et donner la priorit aux "Fake News"

 ::fleche::  Trump accuse Google de ne pas avoir fait la promotion de son discours annuel comme il l'a fait pour Obama une accusation aussitt rejete par Google

 ::fleche::  Le PDG de Google explique au Congrs pourquoi lancer une recherche avec le mot cl "idiot" fait apparatre des photos du Prsident Donald Trump

----------


## matthius

Je pense qu'Emmanuel Todd pourrait vous expliquer autant de choses sur Gogole par rapport  Sgolne Royal ou ce qu'on appelle des "petits" candidats, dont certains sont appels  grandir par Gogole pour en cacher d'autres.
Sgolne a d s'expliquer sur la voiture lectrique par rapport  Lille, parce qu'aucun mdia ne le fait et que Lille tait mise en avant sur Youtube par rapport  Sgolne.

----------


## Sodium

Go go go !

On l'a laiss faire mumuse un temps, il est plus qu'urgent que les USA rcuprent un chef d'tat dot d'un cerveau pleinement fonctionnel.

----------


## air-dex

Ce n'est pas un secret que les GAFAM penchent du ct dmocrate, en particulier Google et Facebook. D'ailleurs beaucoup d'entre eux ont la Californie dans le sang, une terre farouchement dmocrate. Ils ne le diront jamais mais ils donneront un coup de pouce indirect au candidat dmocrate, que ce soit Joe Biden ou quelqu'un d'autre.

Trump sait trs bien tout a. Il sait trs bien que les rois de l'Internet ne voteront pas pour lui et qu'il feront tout pour aider leur candidat favori. La seule chose qu'il puisse faire est de les dcrdibiliser en montrant leurs penchants dmocrates cachs sous leur apparente neutralit.




> Lentreprise a galement tenu  rtablir la vrit sur les raisons sous-tendant le licenciement de Kevin Cernekee. Si celui-ci affirme avoir t renvoy pour ses opinions conservatrices, son employeur soutient quil na t renvoy que parce quil a tlcharg des donnes internes de lentreprise sur un appareil personnel ; chose que le rglement intrieur de Google interdit.
> 
> Sur la toile, les avis fusent au sujet de ces nouvelles accusations portes contre Google. De cette flope dopinions, deux courants se dgagent nettement. Le premier se demande en quoi ce dont Google est accus constituerait un acte illgal si les mdias officiels eux-mmes sont fortement biaiss. Pour les internautes se retrouvant dans ce courant, lentreprise ne fait rien de mal, puisquelle ne fait que marcher dans les pas des mdias officiels classiques que pourtant personne naccuse. 
> 
> Le deuxime courant, pour sa part, fait remarquer que Donald Trump monte bien sur ses grands chevaux pour accuser Google de manipuler linformation mais quil fait lamnsique au sujet de Cambridge Analytica. Ceux qui se retrouvent dans ce courant trouvent donc fortement  hypocrite  que le prsident amricain se pose aujourdhui en dfenseur de la transparence tant donn les conditions de son lection en 2016 et le silence dont il a fait montre sur le scandale qui en a dcoul.


Il n'y a pas de vrit sans contexte ni axiomes de dpart. En manipulant ces derniers on peut ainsi accommoder la vrit  sa guise. Ce qui est "fake news" pour certains ne le sera donc pas pour d'autres et vice-versa. D'o la dangerosit de la lutte contre les "fake news" (qui relve ainsi de la propagande), mais ceci est un autre dbat.

Google ne privilgiera jamais un candidat plutt qu'un autre et ne licenciera jamais personne parce qu'il est rpublicain... dans le contexte de vrit de Google, qui n'est pas celui de Trump.

----------


## phil995511

Est-il parano ou juste prt  faire parler de lui  nimporte quel prix ??

----------


## Invit

a serait pas plus rapide de faire une liste des personnes sur lesquelles il n'a pas jet son fiel ? On dirait mon ex  ::mouarf::

----------


## Neckara

> Est-il parano ou juste prt  faire parler de lui  nimporte quel prix ??


Non, il a juste probablement entendu des interviews de cadres de Google pris en camra cach dans lequel ils expliquent qu'ils feront tout pour que 2016 ne se reproduise pas en 2020. Il a peut-tre aussi entendu parl de ML Fairness, ou des plaintes contre discriminations contre Google par des employs conservateurs.

----------


## rawsrc

@*Neckara*

tu m'tonnes qu'il a d voir et revoir avec tout son staff la vido (cache) d'une directrice de Google : Jen Gennai qui explique comment le gant comptait s'y prendre pour faire barrage  Trump en 2020.
Neutralit du net, ouais mon c.l. La vido est juste difiante. 
Tous les acteurs technologiques sont, sans exception, tout sauf neutres. Trump s'y est pris trop tard pour arriver  dmanteler au moins une de ces socits mais en tout cas j'espre que a ouvrira les yeux aux autres vieux qui auraient envie de s'y coller.
Y a de quoi baliser pour les momies en politique qui ne matrisent absolument aucun de ces outils et qui n'y comprennent rien non plus.

----------


## matthius

> Est-il parano ou juste prt  faire parler de lui  nimporte quel prix ??


Il y a ce qu'on appelle les lections aux tats-Unis. Sachez qu'Hilary proposait de partir en guerre contre la Russie.

Voici pour dbuter votre dcouverte des lections aux tats-Unis :
https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...europ%C3%A9ene
l s'agit en tant que journaliste d'agir selon l'article.

----------


## el_slapper

Les mdias neutres, n'existent pas. Dois-je vous rappeler la position dominante de FOX sur le paysage tlvisuel amricain, et ses positions politiques? donc il y a des mdias conservateurs, des mdias progressistes, et tout ce beau monde se met joyeusement sur la gueule. C'est a la dmocratie.

En dictature, ils seraient tous en taule. Je prfre encore la dmocratie. Mme si effectivement il faut avoir conscience des biais des mdias que nous lisons. Ils en ont tous.

----------


## Neckara

> Les mdias neutres, n'existent pas.


Mais cela ne justifie pas pour autant qu'ils ne le soient pas ou qu'ils ne le cherchent pas  l'tre (i.e. viser , tendre ).




> Dois-je vous rappeler la position dominante de FOX sur le paysage tlvisuel amricain, et ses positions politiques?


FOX n'est pas en position dominante.

S'il a dpasss ses concurrents (et ce assez rcemment), c'est exactement pour les mmes raisons que Trump a gagn les lections de 2016.
Pas du fait de sa qualit, loin de l. L'audience tait juste fatigu de se faire insulter, de voir tant d'hypocrisie, ainsi que le fanatisme/dlire aveugle et idologique de ses concurrents.

Si la FOX a gagn en audimat, c'est parce qu'elle dnonait la dbilit des SJW, ce que d'autres mdias amricains rechignaient  faire, ou tout simplement embrassaient.
Si les autres mdias ont perdu en audimat, c'est parce qu'ils ont soutenus ad mordicus des affirmations qui se sont rvls fausses (e.g. Trump n'a aucune chance de gagner en 2016, Trump est fini avec le rapport Muller, ...), ou saisissaient le moindre prtexte, mme malhonnte pour lui taper dessus.

Go woke, go broke.

----------


## David_g

Vous avez des liens pour ces informations sur google ? (merci de ne pas me donner de liens sur breitbar ou infowar si possible)

----------


## matthius

> Vous avez des liens pour ces informations sur google ? (merci de ne pas me donner de liens sur breitbar ou infowar si possible)



Historique de la censure :
https://www.agoravox.tv/?page=recher...+trump&x=0&y=0

----------


## rawsrc

Tiens si tu parles anglais, c'est juste difiant : le gars dmonte durant l'interview les travers du moteur de recherche Google et comment ils s'y prennent pour orienter toutes les rsultats : ici

----------


## Ryu2000

> On l'a laiss faire mumuse un temps, il est plus qu'urgent que les USA rcuprent un chef d'tat dot d'un cerveau pleinement fonctionnel.


Son mandat est bientt termin, les tasuniens seront libre d'lire quelqu'un d'autre. (2016 - 2020)
Selon comment on regarde son bilan est excellent, plein de gens vont voter pour lui.
Cela dit a va tre difficile pour Trump se de faire lire car l'ensemble des mdias et des rseaux sociaux sont contre lui, Facebook, Twitter, Google, mettent en avant les articles anti Trump et masquent les articles pro Trump.
Les articles anti trump ont une meilleure visibilit. Les journaux cherchent  interprter sous tous les angles, toutes les actions et propos de Trump pour lui donner une mauvaise image.
Les algorithmes taient plus sympa avec Obama...

Il y a des candidats qui font des promesses qui parlent aux tasuniens :
Bernie Sanders says that if he's elected, he'll reveal whether aliens are real



> US Sen. Bernie Sanders said he would keep us in the loop on all things extraterrestrial if he is elected president in 2020, which might be a pretty great campaign strategy.
> The 2020 Democratic candidate made the comment Tuesday on comedian Joe Rogan's podcast, when the host asked whether he'd "let us know" if he found out any details.
> Sanders' response: "My wife would demand that I let you know."


Bernie Sanders n'a pas t le candidat Dmocrate en 2016 parce qu'Hillary avait truqu les primaires.
Si Trump est lu c'est  cause d'Hillary... Peut-tre que si les dmocrates avaient eu un meilleur candidat ils auraient gagn...




> a serait pas plus rapide de faire une liste des personnes sur lesquelles il n'a pas jet son fiel ?


Lors de la campagne de 2016 il tait clair que les mdias traditionnels taient trs majoritairement anti Trump.
Les entreprises d'internet comme Facebook, Twitter, Google, ont tard  ragir et  la surprise de la quasi intgralit des spcialistes Trump a t lu.
Donald Trump says Facebook and Twitter helped him win

Depuis ces entreprises ont modifi leur algorithmes pour essayer de le rendre moins populaire.
Les mdias sociaux sont un danger pour ceux qui ont le pouvoir (les banques, les mdias, etc) parce que les gens peuvent se parler sans intermdiaire.
Donc ils doivent changer pour faire du formatage idologique comme les mdias traditionnels.

----------


## Sodium

> Tiens si tu parles anglais, c'est juste difiant : le gars dmonte durant l'interview les travers du moteur de recherche Google et comment ils s'y prennent pour orienter toutes les rsultats : ici


Voix trafique qui fait peur, musique angoissante, nom du site "project veritas"... oui, on a bien tous les ingrdients runis pour une bonne recette de complotisme  l'ancienne.  ::ptdr:: 




> Les articles anti trump ont une meilleure visibilit. Les journaux cherchent  interprter sous tous les angles, toutes les actions et propos de Trump pour lui donner une mauvaise image.


Ne t'inquite pas pour lui, il se dbrouille trs bien tout seul pour donner une mauvaise image  :;):

----------


## rawsrc

> Voix trafique qui fait peur, musique angoissante, nom du site "project veritas"... oui, on a bien tous les ingrdients runis pour une bonne recette de complotisme  l'ancienne. :ptdr


Rigolote va  :;):  Tu fais attention  l'emballage toi ? Perso je m'en contre-fout. Je parie que tu crois que la vido de l'autre pingouine de chez Google est truque aussi, non ? Ben oui c'est sa sur jumelle. J'ai vu cette vido ds qu'elle est sortie (le lendemain) et j'ai refait exactement ce que le mchant gars complotiste et masqu a dmontr et ben je suis arriv exactement aux mme rsultats. Gros coup de bol, hein !
Ah oui, j'oubliais c'est forcment truqu. C'est inepte de penser que les socits technologiques puissent influencer les votes et prennent mme des dispositions pour parvenir  leurs fins.
Quand un gars fait une dmo de ce qu'il avance et que c'est facilement reproduisible, j'suis bte mais je fais l'effort de vrifier par moi-mme. Et la conclusion a t sans appel.

Les prochaines lections US se joueront sur le Net et les gants de la tech auront leur mot  dire, n'en dplaise aux nafs (ves aussi).

----------


## Sodium

> Rigolote va  Tu fais attention  l'emballage toi ? Perso je m'en contre-fout.


Euh oui, videmment que je fais attention  l'emballage. Quand un contenu pue le complotisme, on a dj une assurance assez importante qu'on va tomber sur quelques trucs vrais, quelques trucs vrais trs orients pour aller dans le sens de l'auteur (des bouts d'interview coups par exemple) et normment de truc faux. Je fais la mme chose quand je reois un e-mail d'un prince du Nigeria ou quand Dieudonn Maboudou grand marabout quantique prtend pouvoir gurir mon mal de dos avec des cristaux, on appelle a le bon sens.




> Ah oui, j'oubliais c'est forcment truqu.


Tu confonds "truqu" et fortement orient et mensonger. Les complotistes partent toujours d'un truc plus ou moins vrai pour dvelopper de la merde derrire et souvent vendre un truc.

De plus, comme je l'ai dj dit, si Google et autres peuvent aider  ce que ce fond de chiotte orang ne puisse pas foutre le bordel dans le monde 4 ans de plus, je suis 100% pour.

----------


## rawsrc

t'es traumatise ou quoi ?




> Quand un contenu pue le complotisme, on a dj une assurance assez importante qu'on va tomber sur quelques trucs vrais


Donc tout n'est pas  jeter, ouf, tu me rassures.

Comment tu peux faire un raccourci aussi grossier entre cette vido et un prince Nigrian ou un marabout d'Afrique qui va te gurir pour pas cher de ton traumatisme ?  :;): 

Pour ce qui est du fortement orient, tu connais toi des choses qui ne le sont pas ? Srieusement ? Tout est orient, la neutralit n'existe pas et la relativit te montre que tout ne dpend que du point de vue de l'observateur et/ou de ses intrts.
Aprs, y a qu' buter ou faire buter les prsidents US ou autres qui ne te conviennent pas. Et tu penses tre neutre dans tes propos ?

Tu fais partie d'un autre genre d'extrmistes mais extrmiste quand mme. Dsolant.

----------


## Sodium

> t'es traumatise ou quoi ?


Non, je me suis juste suffisamment intresse aux contenus debunkage/scientifique/zttique pour tre arme et sentir rapidement quand une source sent trs mauvais  :;): 




> Comment tu peux faire un raccourci aussi grossier entre cette vido et un prince Nigrian ou un marabout d'Afrique qui va te gurir pour pas cher de ton traumatisme ?


Quand on a besoin de se cacher derrire une grosse voix qui fait peur et des musiques angoissantes, c'est que soit on est BFMTV, soit qu'on n'a pas grand-chose  dire et que l'on cherche  cacher l'absence de fond par la forme.

galement, quand une source a "vrit" dans le nom de son site, l aussi a sent tout de suite trs mauvais.




> Pour ce qui est du fortement orient, tu connais toi des choses qui ne le sont pas ? Srieusement ? Tout est orient, la neutralit n'existe pas et la relativit te montre que tout ne dpend que du point de vue de l'observateur et/ou de ses intrts.


La mthode scientifique est neutre. Les scientifiques ne le sont pas, par contre la mthode l'est.




> Aprs, y a qu' buter ou faire buter les prsidents US ou autres qui ne te conviennent pas. Et tu penses tre neutre dans tes propos ?
> 
> Tu fais partie d'un autre genre d'extrmistes mais extrmiste quand mme. Dsolant.


Bah non je ne suis pas neutre. Trump est un personnage stupide, sexiste, raciste (on peut ajouter  peu prs tous les trucs en "iste" ou en "phobe" je pense) et il s'est retrouv  la tte de la plus grosse puissance mondiale en exploitant la peur et le manque d'ducation de la population. Si Trump dcide d'aller faire un petit tour  Dallas en dcapotable et se prend une balle qui passait malencontreusement par l, a ne m'empchera pas de dormir. Si les rseaux sociaux et Google permettent  ce qu'il ne se fasse pas rlire, ils auront pour une fois fait quelque chose d'utile.

----------


## Neckara

En ce qui concerne la forme, c'est ce qu'on retrouve dans un bon nombre de vidos, srieuses ou non, complotistes ou non, ds qu'elle affirment des choses "graves".

Alors oui, il ne faut pas se laisser avoir par l'ambiance, qui est l pour emporter le spectateur, mais cela, en soit, ne signifie pas pour autant que la vido est ncessairement de mauvaise qualit quant au message qui est dlivr.

----------


## Sodium

Dans beaucoup de vidos, oui et non... dans les vidos qui veulent faire du buzz oui, que a soit sur Youtube ou sur les chanes de TV merdiques. Et les gens qui font a ont rarement le soucis d'tre objectifs que possible et de vrifier au maximum les sources de ce qu'ils prtendent.

Allez, comme je suis gentille, je vais faire le boulot pour vous. Le blog est tenu par un certain James OKeefe. Jetons un oeil  la bio du monsieur sur Wikipedia, je cite les lignes qui me paraissent importantes mais vous tes libres d'aller lire le tout https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_O%27Keefe :

_James Edward O'Keefe III (n le 28 juin 1984) est un activiste politique conservateur amricain. Il produit des rencontres secrtes audio et vido sous couverture enregistres avec des personnalits et des travailleurs d'organisations universitaires, gouvernementales et de services sociaux, en prtendant dmontrer un comportement abusif ou prtendument illgal de la part d'employs et / ou de reprsentants de ces organisations. Il a t critiqu pour avoir dit de manire slective des vidos afin de mal reprsenter le contexte des conversations et les rponses des sujets, crant ainsi la fausse impression que des personnes ont dit ou fait des choses qu'elles n'ont pas faites

(...)

Lorsque ses vidos dcrivant des travailleurs de ACORN aidant apparemment un couple dans la planification criminelle ont commenc le cycle d'actualits par cble de 24 heures, le Congrs amricain a rapidement vot en faveur du gel des fonds pour les organisations  but non lucratif. La controverse nationale a entran une perte de la plupart de ses fonds privs pour les organisations  but non lucratif avant que les enqutes sur les vidos ne concluent  l'absence d'activits illgales. (...) Le bureau du procureur gnral a conclu qu'O'Keefe avait donn une image fausse des actes des travailleurs d'ACORN en Californie et que ceux-ci n'avaient enfreint aucune loi.

(...)

O'Keefe a obtenu le soutien de mdias et de groupes d'intrts conservateurs d'extrme droite.

(...)

Un mois avant le lancement de la campagne prsidentielle de Donald Trump, la Trump Foundation avait fait un don de 10 000 dollars au Project Veritas de O'Keefe. O'Keefe a assist, en tant qu'invit de la campagne Trump, au dernier dbat prsidentiel et a ensuite t disponible dans la salle de tournage aprs l'vnement de Las Vegas_

Etc etc...

Oui, clairement, a sent le gars fiable, objectif et habit par une cause juste. Oh que je regrette d'avoir conclu qu'il publiait de la merde au bout de 10 secondes de vido. Oh que oui  ::mrgreen:: 

Les liens de Trump avec Poutine ou la manipulation des opinions grce  Cambridge Anlictica a a l'air de moins le dranger par contre curieusement  :;):

----------


## rawsrc

a t'corcherait de reconnatre que la vido o tu vois la directrice du ple innovation de Google (rien que a) est juste difiante. 
Dans 100% des sites il y a prendre et  laisser, aprs tu fais le tri avec ton cerveau.
A te lire et avec ta vision, tout est bon  jeter. Personnellement, La Pravda ne m'intresse pas.

----------


## Sodium

Non mais je ne l'ai mme pas regarde la vido hein. Ce genre de vidos je ne les regarde que lors de debunkages. Encore une fois dans ce genre de publications c'est quelques lments vrai, pas mal de trucs moyennement vrais et orients et beaucoup de truc faux. Ni moi ni personne n'est en mesure de faire la distinction  moins d'aller vrifier tous les faits, et personnellement j'ai autre chose  foutre de mes journes. Il y a des Youtubers qui le font, et bravo  eux pour ce travail (Defekator entre autres), mais a reprsente gnralement un plein-temps que peu de personnes peuvent investir.

En revanche, quand on a t sensibiliss aux mthodes des complotistes, on est en mesure de dceler les signaux d'alertes et de dterminer qu'un contenu pue du derche, donc de ne pas lui faire confiance a priori.

----------


## rawsrc

> Non mais je ne l'ai mme pas regarde la vido hein.


C'est bien dommage d'tre aussi entte, donc tu ne sais pas de quoi il en retourne et en plus tu te permets de donner ton avis  ::ptdr:: 
Je m'arrte l avec toi parce que a vire au ridicule. Bonne continuation.

----------


## Sodium

Je n'ai pas donn mon avis sur la vido mais sur la prsentation et sur les pratiques frauduleuses de l'auteur et ses liens avec l'extrme droite.

Et avant mme d'aller voir la bio de l'auteur, en dix secondes de vido, j'ai prsentit qu'il n'avait pas l'air digne de confiance... et j'avais raison. Ca montre bien que les vidos de debunkages et de sensibilisation aux techniques de tromperie sont importantes... et marchent  :;): 

Si un type vient me dire que l'homme n'a jamais march sur la lune et que les vaccins donnent l'autisme, bah si il raconte d'autres trucs, que a soit vrai ou non, mon indice de confiance sera faible.

----------


## rawsrc

> Et avant mme d'aller voir la bio de l'auteur, en dix secondes de vido, j'ai prsentit qu'il n'avait pas l'air digne de confiance... et j'avais raison.


T'es la meilleure, je m'incline  ::ccool::

----------


## Sodium

Vas regarder quelques vidos de Defekator ou Hygine mentale et on en rediscutera si tu veux  :;): 

Je ne comprends pas vraiment ton angle d'attaque en fait. Tu nies que l'auteur a des liens forts avec Trump et l'extrme droite et qu'il est connu pour ses reportages mensongers ? Aprs tu considres peut-tre que ce n'est pas un problme, on a notre lot de pro-Trump ici, chacun a sa faon de voir les choses.

----------


## rawsrc

> Tu nies que l'auteur a des liens forts avec Trump et l'extrme droite et qu'il est connu pour ses reportages mensongers


je nie rien du tout, je m'en fout, il fait sa vie. Par contre de temps en temps tu arrives  sortir des trucs qui interpellent quand bien mme tu es critiquable (un peu comme toi et ton pote Ryu2000  :;):   ::pastaper:: ). S'il prie tous les jours Trump, grand bien lui fasse. 

Elle (Jen Gennai) admet juste clairement que Google va essayer de piquer d'influencer honntement et en toute bonne foi la prochaine lection prsidentielle amricaine... 
Donc si eux se le permettent, j'ose  peine imaginer les plans de bataille des autres firmes. 
La politique c'est quand devenu une sacre pantalonnade. 
D'ailleurs, je me suis toujours pos la question comment un Trump a pu arriver au pouvoir car personne ne me fera croire que toutes ces boites n'avaient pas anticip le danger sauf qu'elles n'ont pas pu le contrer. Je pense que la riposte de ces socits va tre d'une totale autre ampleur aux prochaines lections.
En tout cas, elles s'en sont donn les moyens d'agir  leur guise.

----------


## Sodium

> D'ailleurs, je me suis toujours pos la question comment un Trump a pu arriver au pouvoir car personne ne me fera croire que toutes ces boites n'avaient pas anticip le danger sauf qu'elles n'ont pas pu le contrer. Je pense que la riposte de ces socits va tre d'une totale autre ampleur aux prochaines lections.


Ce n'est pourtant pas faute d'avoir eu les rponses dans les mdias. Cambridge Analtica a rcupr massivement et de manire illgale les donnes des utilisateurs des rseaux sociaux (facebook, je ne sais pas s'il y en a eu d'autres). Grce  ces donnes, ils ont pu identifier les lecteurs indcis, car c'est de loin la meilleure cible (un lecteur convaincu, a ne sert  rien d'investir et un convaincu de l'inverse c'est pratiquement impossible de le faire changer d'avis) pour qui ils ont propag des messages personnaliss et mensonger, dtournant les propos de Clinton pour entretenir les peurs.

Donc oui, Trump (ou plutt le compagnon de sa fille, Donald est beaucoup trop stupide pour a) a fait exactement ce qu'ils reprochent  Google de vouloir faire pour l'lection  venir.

Steve Bannon, l'homme  l'origine de cette manipulation, travaille d'ailleurs troitement avec le Rassemblement National actuellement.

----------


## Neckara

Pour rappel, le principal objectif de la zttique, n'est pas tant de dbunker les autres que de se l'appliquer  soit-mme afin de penser mieux/plus rigoureusement.




> Dans beaucoup de vidos, oui et non... dans les vidos qui veulent faire du buzz oui, que a soit sur Youtube ou sur les chanes de TV merdiques. Et les gens qui font a ont rarement le soucis d'tre objectifs que possible et de vrifier au maximum les sources de ce qu'ils prtendent.


Bien que cela puisse tre vrai statistiquement, cela n'est pas suffisant pour faire une telle gnralisation abusive.
Pour rappel, la zttique prne de se faire un avis en partant _sans a priori_.


Le ton peut expliquer pourquoi certaines personnes y croiront plus facilement, et il convient de prendre du recul vis  vis du ton. En revanche, ce n'est en rien en soit une "preuve" que le message dlivr est faux.
Cela peut en effet te rendre plus mthodique dans ta vrification, mais tu ne peux pas en dduire, juste par cela, que le message est ncessairement faux.




> _James Edward O'Keefe III (n le 28 juin 1984) est un activiste politique conservateur amricain._


Le fait qu'il soit conservateur rend-il son discours plus faux pour autant ?_






 Envoy par Sodium


Il a t critiqu pour avoir dit de manire slective des vidos afin de mal reprsenter le contexte des conversations et les rponses des sujets, crant ainsi la fausse impression que des personnes ont dit ou fait des choses qu'elles n'ont pas faites


_tre critiqu ne signifie pas que ce qui lui est reproch est avr.

Si tu veux dmontrer qu'il est malhonnte, il faut montrer sa malhonntet, pas juste montrer qu'il est critiqu.
De surcrot, je rappelle qu'on peut parfois trouver un peu de tout sur Wikipdia sur certains sujets "sensibles", il faudrait donc regarder la source, plutt que de s'arrter  Wikipedia.


> _le Congrs amricain a rapidement vot en faveur du gel des fonds pour les organisations  but non lucratif. La controverse nationale a entran une perte de la plupart de ses fonds privs pour les organisations  but non lucratif_


HS


> _Lorsque ses vidos dcrivant des travailleurs de ACORN aidant apparemment un couple dans la planification criminelle ont commenc le cycle d'actualits par cble de 24 heures, [...]
>  avant que les enqutes sur les vidos ne concluent  l'absence d'activits illgales. (...) Le bureau du procureur gnral a conclu qu'O'Keefe avait donn une image fausse des actes des travailleurs d'ACORN en Californie et que ceux-ci n'avaient enfreint aucune loi._


_
_Cela ne dit pas grand chose... le rel passage intressant est ici:


> la fin de mars 2010, Clark Hoyt, alors rdacteur en chef du New York Times,  a pass en revue les vidos, les transcriptions compltes et le son  intgral. Hoyt a crit "Les vidos ont t fortement dites. La  squence de certaines conversations a t modifie. Certains  travailleurs semblaient inquiets pour Giles, l'un lui conseillant de  faire appel  une aide juridique. Dans deux villes, des travailleurs  d'ACORN ont appel la police. Mais les mots les plus accablants  correspondent aux transcriptions et  l'audio et ne semblent pas hors  contexte.


Ce qui semble s'tre pass (de ce que j'ai compris) est qu'il s'est fait pass pour un proxnte, et les employs d'ACORN ont tents d'obtenir un maximum d'information pour prvenir la police, ce que O'Keefe ne pouvait savoir.
Il faudrait creuser plus en dtail.

Non avons donc bel et bien ici une instance o il aurait t malhonnte ou incomptent. Toujours est-il que, je te rappelle, la zttique prne de se faire un avis en partant sans a priori, peu importe donc ce qu'il aurait pu faire avant.
Bien qu'il conviendrait effectivement de s'assurer qu'il ne reproduise pas ce qui lui a dj t reproch.




> _O'Keefe a obtenu le soutien de mdias et de groupes d'intrts conservateurs d'extrme droite._


Dshonneur par association.


> _Un mois avant le lancement de la campagne prsidentielle de Donald Trump, la Trump Foundation avait fait un don de 10 000 dollars au Project Veritas de O'Keefe. O'Keefe a assist, en tant qu'invit de la campagne Trump, au dernier dbat prsidentiel et a ensuite t disponible dans la salle de tournage aprs l'vnement de Las Vegas_


H.S. et dshonneur pas association.

Il faut dj regarder ce qu'est cette histoire de don e.g.:
sous quelles condition est-elle attribue ;quels sont les autres nomins.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o..._note-Solnik-1

Pour les invits, combien sont invits, sous quelles conditions (e.g. serait-ce e.g. une consquence du don ?) ?
Etc. etc.




> Les liens de Trump avec Poutine ou la manipulation des opinions grce  Cambridge Anlictica a a l'air de moins le dranger par contre curieusement


Ad personam.



Enfin bref, on ne voit la zttique que dans l'oeil de son voisin.
Ce que tu nous dis soit est HS/Dshonneur par association, soit mrite d'tre creus bien plus en profondeur. De surcrot, tu critiques la personne, mais pas le message vhicul par la vido.
La vido tant sortie depuis un petit bout de temps, de plus amples informations, s.a. des dmentis, sont peut-tre disponibles en lignes.

Pour rappel, la zttique prne aussi le fait de s'attaquer au message plus qu' la personne qui le porte.

----------


## Neckara

> Donc oui, Trump (ou plutt le compagnon de sa fille, Donald est beaucoup trop stupide pour a) a fait exactement ce qu'ils reprochent  Google de vouloir faire pour l'lection  venir.


Je dois avouer que je ne connais pas le commanditaire de Cambridge Analytica.
As-tu une source appuyant que Jared Kushner aurait t le commanditaire de cette campagne, en connaissance des activits illgales mene par Cambridge Analytica ?

Ensuite, il serait malhonnte de dire que ce qui est reprocher  Google est quivalent  Cambridge Analytica, ce sont des choses tellement diffrentes. L'un est est situation de monopole, pas l'autre. L'un propose des publicits (donc non-neutre), l'autre des rsultats de recherches (donc thoriquement neutre). L'un se restreint  FB et se fait bloquer par Ad block, l'autre, tu dois l'utiliser presqu'au quotidien pour naviguer et va largement conditionner les pages que tu visiteras. L'un va t'afficher des choses, l'autre va pouvoir en plus ne pas t'afficher des choses (= censure).

Le problme avec CA n'tait d'ailleurs pas tant ses publicits que le fait qu'il exploitait des informations personnelles dont il n'aurait pas d avoir accs.

----------


## Sodium

Tout ton discours n'est valable que si une personne mdiatique ne prend pas en compte ses convictions lorsqu'elle enqute sur un sujet, ce qui n'est bien videmment jamais le cas. Si Mediapart et Valeurs Actuelles sur le sujet, il y a peu de chances qu'ils arrivent aux mmes conclusions.

Le ztticien part sans a priori... oui et non, la zttique consiste  ne rien croire sans preuves. Si un ztticien (autoproclam car n'oublions pas qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une discipline ayant son propre cursus) aborde une nouvelle mdecine alternative, il va tre trs prudent car il sait que 99.9999% des mdecines alternatives racontent de la merde.

----------


## Neckara

> Tout ton discours n'est valable que si une personne mdiatique ne prend pas en compte ses convictions lorsqu'elle enqute sur un sujet, ce qui n'est bien videmment jamais le cas.


Ce n'est absolument pas la question.

Tu vas dterminer la qualit de l'enqute grce aux lments factuels qu'elle contient, pas via l'opinion politique que tu attribues  son auteur.
Sinon, c'est trop facile de rejeter n'importe quelle enqute qui ne te plairait pas, au prtexte que son auteur ne partage pas tes opinions politiques.

Ses opinions politiques pourront fournir une explication aux ventuels biais de sa vidos ainsi que pour comprendre ses ventuels raisonnements, mais en aucun cas ne seront une preuve de la prsence significative de biais.
Tout le monde a des opinions politiques, ce n'est pas pour autant que tout le monde produit des contenus de qualits gales. Ce n'est pas l'affiliation qui dtermine la qualit, mais la mthode et la rigueur de part laquelle tu diriges cette enqute.


Si tu veux montrer l'existence de biais dans sa vido, il faut montrer ces biais, et non montrer sa couleur politique.

Et c'est bien ce que je dis, il faut juger le message et non l'auteur.




> Le ztticien part sans a priori... oui et non, la zttique consiste  ne rien croire sans preuves.


Oui, et justement, dans un sens comme dans l'autre.

Si tu veux nous faire croire/convaincre que la vido est mauvaise, il faut nous le prouver.




> Si un ztticien (autoproclam car n'oublions pas qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une discipline ayant son propre cursus) aborde une nouvelle mdecine alternative, il va tre trs prudent car il sait que 99.9999% des mdecines alternatives racontent de la merde.


Il va surtout partir du principe " affirmation extra-ordinaire, preuve extra-ordinaire", ainsi que du fait que la mdecine alternative qui a fait dmonstration de son efficacit, est de la mdecine tout court, du fait justement d'organismes nationaux et internationaux composs d'experts scientifiques.

Mais lorsqu'il va commencer son enqute (s'il dcide d'en faire une), il va mettre de ct tout cela, et commencer  rechercher des lments qui pourrait faire preuve de la dmonstration de l'efficacit de la mdecine alternative, et les analyser de manire critique. Ainsi que de regarder ce qui a dj t fait par d'autres organismes (e.g. OMS).


D'ailleurs, ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a 99.9999% de mdecines alternatives qui racontent de la merde, que le ztticien a 0.0001% que la mdecine alternative qu'il tudie raconte de la merde. Il y a un biais d'chantillon.
De la mme manire que si tu lances un d  1 000 faces, tu as 1/1000 chances de tomber sur le nombre sur lequel tu es tomb, ce qui ne veut pas dire que cet vnement est "improbable" et qu'il faut donc s'en mfier.
De la mme manire, tu as 1 chance sur des millions de gagner au loto (?). Ce qui ne veut pas dire que tu dois tre mfiant quand tu vois  la tl un vainqueur du loto.

Parce que les diffrents individus n'ont pas la mme probabilit d'tre amen  ton attention. Les individus qui ont gagn au loto ont une probabilit bien plus importante de passer  la tl que ceux qui ont perdu pour prtendre avoir gagn au loto.

----------


## Neckara

Je n'arrive pas  trouver de debunk de la vido de project veritas, beaucoup trop de bruits dans les rsultats.

J'ai cependant trouv ceci: https://medium.com/@gennai.jen/this-...o-e92771c7aa82
Cependant, il n'y a rien de vraiment bien probant/convaincant.

Par exemple:



> The video then goes on to stitch together a series of debunked  conspiracy theories about our search results, and our other products.


Dtails, explications, liens, sources ?




> selectively edited and spliced the video to distort my words and the actions of my employer [...] I was having a casual chat with someone at a restaurant and used some imprecise language.


Des exemples de quotes et leur significations qu'elle souhaitait leur donner ?


C'est comme si une personne tait accuse de meurtre. Qu'elle soit coupable ou innocente, elle va gnralement nier. Dire "non, c'est pas moi, c'est pas vrai", n'a aucune valeur, il faut apporter des lments pour appuyer nos dires.
Ici, c'est la mme chose, elle dit "c'est pas vrai", mais nous n'avons rien de plus que sa parole pour nous forger un avis. Que les affirmations dans la vido du projet Veritas soient vrai ou non, sa ligne de dfense aurait t la mme, i.e. sa ligne de dfense n'apporte aucun lment supplmentaire.  ::?: 


Si vous tes plus chanceux que moi dans vos recherches je suis preneur.  :;):

----------

